# Nadal es Dios.



## Akita (1 Feb 2009)

Y punto.

punto y pelota.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (1 Feb 2009)

te rogamos señor


----------



## Carnivale (1 Feb 2009)

Lo de este chaval es alucinante.

22 años y 6 grand slam.


----------



## midway (1 Feb 2009)

y federer su simple profeta


----------



## Scire (1 Feb 2009)

22 años y una leyenda del tenis mundial.


----------



## terraenxebre (1 Feb 2009)

leyenda viva...

El otro día le oí decir a su tio que el primer paso para ser feliz es ser humilde.


Una vez Nadal se encontró con Federer, ahora es el suizo que se la pega contra el Español.

Enhorabuena


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (1 Feb 2009)

Es acojonante lo de este tío...
:


----------



## un marronazo (1 Feb 2009)

sencillamente genial.... me ha chafado mucho ver llorar a federer.


----------



## spam (1 Feb 2009)

Federer es la bomba, pero es que lo de Nadal... no tiene nombre.


----------



## awai (1 Feb 2009)

y ademas es español


----------



## falldown75 (1 Feb 2009)

Es un magnifico deportista , con la cabeza bastante bien amueblada y creo que bastante bien aconsejado.
Creo que para que un deportista sea respetado entre los de su profesion hay que ser humilde y un señor tanto cuando ganas como cuando pierdes y Nadal ha demostrado hoy , la foto del abrazo en el podium con Federer y la forma de levantar el trofeo sin humillar al rival , que lo es.


----------



## euriborde (1 Feb 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> sencillamente genial.... me ha chafado mucho ver llorar a federer.



Lo de Federer es paradójico. Ha sido número uno y tiene todo para seguir siéndolo... pero probablemente ya no volverá a serlo.

Me alegro por Nadal, y me da pena por Federer, aunque para el tenis es lo mejor que ha podido pasar. Los partidos entre estos dos son parte de la leyenda del tenis. Lo justo sería que ganasen los dos en tantos partidos, y tampoco es despreciable el ejemplo que dan al resto del tenis y del deporte en general en la relación que tienen entre ellos. Dos auténticos caballeros.

Y grande, grande Nadal


----------



## euriborde (1 Feb 2009)

He encontrado este vídeo del "speech" de Federer. 
Federer rompió en llanto tras perder la final del Abierto de Australia | RPP NOTICIAS
Soy seguidor del tenis desde que Wilander se salió en el 88, y he visto duelos entre Becker y Lendl, Graff y Navratilova, Graff y Seles, el enfrentamiento de McEnroe con los árbitros; las apariciones fugaces de tenistas españoles, el imperio de Sampras y su duelo con Agassi (con vaqueros, el pelo teñido y con la permanente) el centelleo más o menos duradero de tenistas como Courier, Muster, Ivanisevic y muchos españoles; el regreso de Agassi convertido en budista y dando lecciones de humildad... todo eso y mucho más. Pero nada de todo esto se puede comparar con lo que están haciendo Federer y Nadal. 

Hasta ahora el momento más emotivo que recuerdo en un partido de tenis era éste de la despedida de Agassi:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vdyxeyGQ62Q&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vdyxeyGQ62Q&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Desde hoy me quedaré con las lágrimas de Federer y con Nadal tragando saliva para no romper a llorar


----------



## spamrakuen (1 Feb 2009)

"Probablemente Nadal no exista. Así que dejad de preocuparos por el tenis y apagad la tele"


----------



## fros (3 Feb 2009)

Vale, pero hay tema, o no hay tema?



Nadal propondrá a Federer a los Príncipe de Asturias de 2009




> Rafa Nadal, premio Príncipe de Asturias de los Deportes de 2008, propondrá a Roger Federer como candidato para la edición de 2009 del prestigioso galardón, que se entrega anualmente en Oviedo. El suizo, ganador de 13 títulos de Grand Slam, mantiene una gran relación con el número 1 del mundo, con quien protagoniza una de las rivalidades más hermosas del deporte actual.
> 
> El pasado domingo, tras la final del Open de Australia, los dos tenistas protagonizaron una de las imágenes más emotivas de los últimos tiempos, cuando Federer rompió en lágrimas tras su derrota y Nadal tuvo palabras de consuelo y cariño con él.



Nadal propondrá a Federer a los Príncipe de Asturias de 2009 | Tenis | deportes | elmundo.es


----------



## The Master (3 Feb 2009)

Pero paga impuestos en suiza o ... simplemente no los paga?


----------



## Akita (3 Feb 2009)

The Master dijo:


> Pero paga impuestos en suiza o ... simplemente no los paga?



Residencia fiscal en Manacor. Hará ingeniería fiscal como todos, pero al menos tiene la vergüenza de tributar nominalmente en España. Para uno que tenemos medio honrado...


----------



## Akita (16 May 2009)

Otro partido alucinante el de esta tarde.
Otro más.

Nadal tira de heroica para ganar a Djokovic y asegurarse un puesto en la final - MARCA.com


----------



## fros (16 May 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Otro partido alucinante el de esta tarde.
> Otro más.
> 
> Nadal tira de heroica para ganar a Djokovic y asegurarse un puesto en la final - MARCA.com




Hoy "Dios" ha sufrido más de lo normal . :


----------



## adso de melk (17 May 2009)

Este tío es con diferencia el que mejor me lo hace pasar viendo deporte. 

Un apunte, todo el que juega con Dios acaba hablando solo y llorando en la pista.


----------



## morgan (17 May 2009)

adso de melk dijo:


> Un apunte, todo el que juega con Dios acaba hablando solo y llorando en la pista.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (17 May 2009)

Ese es federer de verdad o es un chop?

En caso de ser el verdadero, ¿como consintió semejante ordinariez con su imagen?


----------



## Mr. Batty (29 May 2009)

Si estáis en la ofi y podéis verlo 

http://www.rojadirecta.com/ustream/tvalerta


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (31 May 2009)

A este le gano 6-1 6-0 hace un mes xD

Hoy esta en el camino de ganar a Nadal, que es tirar piedras a la linea, y lo mas importante, no dejar de hacerlo en ningun momento. El problema es que al final suele fallar el sistema pero 1 de cada 1000 funciona.


----------



## Homer Simpson (31 May 2009)

El segundo set esta siendo eterno, van al tie-break, si Nadal consigue ganar este set ya no solo se mete en el partido del todo y lo gana, si no que se mete en el torneo y sera imparable otro año mas.


----------



## Homer Simpson (31 May 2009)

Bueno pues al final ha perdido con el sueco este, despues de todo vemos que es humano y alguna vez tenia que tener un bajoncillo en Roland Garros. Un poco descentrado si estaba en este partido por lo cansinos que eran con el ultimamente en los controles antidoping.

A ver si verdasco se hace con el torneo que se lo merece.


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2009)

Risco dijo:


> Vamos a ver si hay un antes y un después de este partido y como digiere un grande como en él esta derrota tan dura, en octavos y ante un desconocido.
> 
> Lo bueno es que vá a tener mucho tiempo para descansar física y psicológicamente antes de Winbledon.
> 
> Oportunidad para que Verdasco dé un paso adelante.



Bueno, tanto como desconocido.... Aunque sólo fuera por aquel partido de Wimbledon que duró 5 sets y no sé cuántos días....


----------



## Pitu (31 May 2009)

Homer Simpson dijo:


> Bueno pues al final ha perdido *con el sueco este*, despues de todo vemos que es humano y alguna vez tenia que tener un *bajoncillo en Roland Garros.* Un poco descentrado si estaba en este partido *por lo cansinos que eran con el ultimamente en los controles antidoping.*
> 
> A ver si verdasco se hace con el torneo que se lo merece.



A ver si tenemos mejor perder. 

"El sueco este" es Robin Soderling, el número 23 del torneo y estuvo en el top ten, no es cualquier tenista. Lo de Nadal no fue un bajoncillo, jugó su partido y le salió mal, Soderling le ganó bien. ¿No te parece?

No busquemos excusas con lo de los controles antidoping, son los mismos controles para todos. Si no quieres que haya dudas sobre tus triunfos pasados, deberás ganar con los controles mas estrictos "iguales para todos".



Risco dijo:


> Vamos a ver si hay un antes y un después de este partido y como digiere un grande como en él esta derrota tan dura, en octavos y *ante un desconocido.*
> 
> Lo bueno es que vá a tener mucho tiempo para descansar física y psicológicamente antes de Winbledon.
> 
> Oportunidad para que Verdasco dé un paso adelante.



Creo que Robin Soderling es un desconocido solo para tí que miras tenis cuando juega Nadal. 

El público no estuvo mal con Nadal. ¿Por qué lo van a apoyar siempre? Alguna vez se apoya al jugador mas débil para ver mas partido, eso era así cuando Nadal no era el número 1 y nunca nos pareció mal, claro ahora si nos parece mal.

No seamos tan fanáticos y mal perdedores, parecemos el relator de TVE, que cuando una pelota de Rafa pego en la cinta y pasó, dijo que era justo porque veniá con la suficiente fuerza : y que además Nadal se disulpó como nadie lo hace. Luego cuando Soderling le dió una pelota larga por buena (y la borró) dijo, "por fin un gesto de Robin Soderling!!!", venga ya hombre!!


----------



## Akita (31 May 2009)

Risco dijo:


> Si a tí te parece normal que el número 1 en RG pierda con el 23, pues vale.El número 23 del mundo para cualquier aficionado medio al tenis, no para el que se vé hasta los bolos publicitarios, es un completo desconocido.*Me gustaría saber cuantas veces en al historia ha pasado que el 1 pierda con el 23 o más en RG, no creo que demasiadas*.



Un montón de veces, Risco.


----------



## Melibea (3 Jun 2009)

Vaya sociedad más estúpida que osa llamar "Dios" a un niñato que juega con una pelotita, ya no hay valores, ahora se sobrevalora a gente que no se lo merece, que no ha hecho nada bueno por nadie solo enriquecerse haciendo tontadas para que unos borregos digan que es un Dios.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (3 Jun 2009)

Melibea dijo:


> Vaya sociedad más estúpida que osa llamar "Dios" a un niñato que juega con una pelotita, ya no hay valores, ahora se sobrevalora a gente que no se lo merece, que no ha hecho nada bueno por nadie solo enriquecerse haciendo tontadas para que unos borregos digan que es un Dios.



Pues mira, sólo con lo que paga de impuestos aporta a la sociedad bastante más que tú.


----------



## markinen (3 Jun 2009)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Pues mira, sólo con lo que paga de impuestos aporta a la sociedad bastante más que tú.



Esperemos que no haga como Arantxa o F. Alonso, esos patriotas que se llevan sus fortunas a paraisos fiscales para no tributar aquí.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (3 Jun 2009)

markinen dijo:


> Esperemos que no haga como Arantxa o F. Alonso, esos patriotas que se llevan sus fortunas a paraisos fiscales para no tributar aquí.



Él está empadronado en su pueblo, y creo que paga todo en España.


----------



## Zhukov (6 Jun 2010)

¡Dios ha vuelto! Y habla español


----------



## guerea (6 Jun 2010)

Pues muy mal. Mi agenda vespertina hoy se basaba en un partido a cuatro o cinco sets, y me ha dejado colgada parte de la tarde.

Pero me lo he pasado pipa


----------



## Gabi_borrado (6 Jun 2010)

La apisonadora Nadal se ha enfundado el trofeo en un plís.

ya es Nº 1 del ranking mundial :X


4 torneos seguidos ha ganado este año en tierra batida.

Ni por el forro me imaginé que Nadal recuperaría el trono, es que ni por el forro. El año pasado pensé que sus lesiones y malos resultados eran debidos al sobre esfuerzo contínuo de tanto raqueteo de los últimos años, pero ha vuelto a subir a lo más alto. No tengo palabras :





Salud


----------



## inmi_soy (6 Jun 2010)

Pocos jugadores he visto con una garra, coraje, y tanto pundonor, el sitio que ocupa es un mas que merecido premio a su esfuerzo.

Viendo las fotos, me vino a la mente la idea de que deberian de poner a los jugadores del Real Madrid, a ver jugar a Rafael Nadal, tal vez les diera un poco de verguenza ver como se pelea, hasta dejar el aliento.

Quizas solo quizas les sirviera de fuente de inspiración para justificar los minolles que se ganan por la cara.


----------



## brunorro (6 Jun 2010)

Pero el sueco ese... quién era ?? Que era el número 6 ?? Se lo ha meado en 3 sets. Voy a empezar a tomar cola cao para llevar...


----------



## inmi_soy (6 Jun 2010)

brunorro dijo:


> Pero el sueco ese... quién era ?? Que era el número 6 ?? Se lo ha meado en 3 sets. Voy a empezar a tomar cola cao para llevar...



Ya puesto te vas a tener que usar uno de estos tambien :


----------



## Asturiano (6 Jun 2010)

brunorro dijo:


> Pero el sueco ese... quién era ?? Que era el número 6 ?? Se lo ha meado en 3 sets. Voy a empezar a tomar cola cao para llevar...



Pues el año pasado le ganó y este se cargó a Federer. :rolleye:


----------



## Ismelldrama (6 Jun 2010)

Que crack el jodio.


----------



## Marlo (6 Jun 2010)

Melibea dijo:


> Vaya sociedad más estúpida que osa llamar "Dios" a un niñato que juega con una pelotita, ya no hay valores, ahora se sobrevalora a gente que no se lo merece, que no ha hecho nada bueno por nadie solo enriquecerse haciendo tontadas para que unos borregos digan que es un Dios.



El trabajo que ha tenido que afrontar ese "niñato" para estar donde está con 23 años es mucho mayor que el que va a soportar mucho "Nini" que lo único a que aspira es a un ford Focus con Alerón, un rotwailler y un chalet acosado.

Si la juventud de este pais tiene que buscar un referente mucho mejor Rafa Nadal que Rafa Mora...


----------



## Zhukov (4 Jul 2010)

Dios ha vuelto y habla español. Se ha reencarnado en la hierba de Wimbledon.

:Aplauso:


----------



## Ludwig Van (4 Jul 2010)

Zhukov dijo:


> Dios ha vuelto y habla español. Se ha reencarnado en la hierba de Wimbledon.
> 
> :Aplauso:



Gusta tanto porque no gana de sobrado por calidad como Federer, gana por garra, por esfuerzo, puntos increibles. Ademas de su problemon con las rodillas


----------



## Zhukov (4 Jul 2010)

Ludwig Van dijo:


> Gusta tanto porque no gana de sobrado por calidad como Federer, gana por garra, por esfuerzo, puntos increibles. Ademas de su problemon con las rodillas



Curiosamente, por lo que veo de los foros de tenis, a Nadal le odian los fanboys de Federer porque no hace un tenis bonito. A Nadal se le desprecia porque no tiene talento y lo gana todo por esfuerzo y trabajo duro.

En mi humilde opinión, Federer es un genio, un superdotado, un prodigio de la naturaleza, mientras que Nadal tiene más mérito porque es un triunfo de la superación y la voluntad de vencer.

EDITADO: Y Nadal tiene talento de sobra. Hemos tenido unos cuantos buenos tenistas capaces de ganar un Gran Slam desde... creo que Sergi Bruguera fue el primero. Lo que no se le perdona a Nadal es ser un español advenedizo que destrona a un mito, igual que Crivillé con Doohan, o Alonso con Schumacher.


----------



## krako (4 Jul 2010)

8 grand slams lleva la criaturilla....los mismos que "mindundis" como Agassi, Connors o Lendl....


----------



## Asturiano (4 Jul 2010)

Y lo daban por acabado  si le respetan las lesiones tenemos Nadal para rato, a disfrutar.


----------



## CampanaGAUSS (4 Jul 2010)

está entre los 5 mejores de la historia, 8 grandes, un oro, 3 Davids, y un puñado de Masters ... pero lo más importante de cada 3 partidos que juega contra el mejor de la historia le gana 2 ... en 2 ó 3 años estaremos hablando del mejor tenista de la historia, y cuando termine su carrera valoraremos si no ha sido el mejor deportista de la historia ...


----------



## Akita (4 Jul 2010)

CampanaGAUSS dijo:


> está entre los 5 mejores de la historia, 8 grandes, un oro, 3 Davids, y un puñado de Masters ... pero lo más importante de cada 3 partidos que juega contra el mejor de la historia le gana 2 ... en 2 ó 3 años estaremos hablando del mejor tenista de la historia, y *cuando termine su carrera valoraremos si no ha sido el mejor deportista de la historia ...*



Para igualar a éste aún tiene que dominar total y absolutamente su deporte durante algunos años más:


----------



## Marlo (4 Jul 2010)

Zhukov dijo:


> Lo que no se le perdona a Nadal es ser un español advenedizo que destrona a un mito, igual que Crivillé con Doohan, o Alonso con Schumacher.



Crivillé no le llega a Doohan ni a la suela. Simplemente le pilló en el ocaso de su carrera con más hostias en el cuerpo y tornillos en las piernas que pelos en la cabeza.

Alonso si ganó de tu a tu a Schumacher cuando este estaba aun en forma.

Mira el cristo que se armó en la pierna cuando se piñó en Holanda y aun así ganó campeonatos mundiales despues. Cojeando al bajarse de la NSR...


----------



## Zhukov (4 Jul 2010)

Marlo dijo:


> Crivillé no le llega a Doohan ni a la suela. Simplemente le pilló en el ocaso de su carrera con más hostias en el cuerpo y tornillos en las piernas que pelos en la cabeza.



Sinceramente, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Doohan es una leyenda. Dicho sea esto, también Crivillé tiene su mérito, ¿o no? No todo el mundo puede ser campeón mundial.

Y lo mismo pasa ahora con Lorenzo, que se bate con otra leyenda, Valentino Rossi.

Con todos mis respetos, me parece que hay una tendencia a no reconocer los méritos de los deportistas españoles. En casa por la puta envidia cainita, y en el caso de los extranjeros, porque siempre nos han mirado por encima del hombro y les jode que ganen españoles ::


----------



## Marlo (4 Jul 2010)

Zhukov dijo:


> Sinceramente, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Doohan es una leyenda. Dicho sea esto, también Crivillé tiene su mérito, ¿o no? No todo el mundo puede ser campeón mundial.
> 
> Y lo mismo pasa ahora con Lorenzo, que se bate con otra leyenda, Valentino Rossi.
> 
> Con todos mis respetos, me parece que hay una tendencia a no reconocer los méritos de los deportistas españoles. En casa por la puta envidia cainita, y en el caso de los extranjeros, porque siempre nos han mirado por encima del hombro y les jode que ganen españoles ::



Estoy de acuerdo, en el caso de Crivi no digo que no fuese buen piloto ni que le regalaran el campeonato de 500. Simplemente que su carrera junto a la de Doohan no aguanta la comparación.

Lo último que dices se ve claramente en el caso de Alonso, que la gente lo juzga porque es más o menos borde y luego resulta que les preguntas quien es Juan Manuel Fangio y no tienen ni puta idea.


----------



## un marronazo (4 Jul 2010)

Y Villa su profeta 

Buenas y tal pas cual


----------



## Elputodirector (4 Jul 2010)

un marronazo dijo:


> Y Villa su profeta
> 
> Buenas y tal pas cual



Jojojojo

No postees que a Monster y adlateres les entra el ataque de cuernos !!!


----------



## un marronazo (4 Jul 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Jojojojo
> 
> No postees que a Monster y adlateres les entra el ataque de cuernos !!!



hola moreno!!!!   no te preocupes, está el facebook ahí no puede llegar


----------



## Zhukov (5 Jul 2010)

Lo que alucino curioseando en los foros de tenis en inglés es la manía que le tienen a Nadal, imagino que son todos los fanboys de Federer que no pueden soportar que su ídolo sea destronado. Lo único que me consuela es que Nadal tiene su legión de seguidores en otros países aparte de los españoles,pero te quedas pensando... ¿tan difícil es para alguna gente aceptar lo evidente? ¿Que está ahí por méritos propios?

Yo pienso que los fans de Federer son sencillamente gente frustrada que no tienen tenistas de renombre en su propio país, y se han apropiado de Federer, y por eso les jode tanto que salga un sucesor. A la mayoría de los países donde hay afición al tenis ya les molestaban mucho los advenedizos españoles, "los nuevos suecos", los menospreciaban, decían que sólo ganaban en tierra.. que no tenían mérito...etc, supongo que les revienta el hecho que Nadal no es un individuo aislado, si no la culminación del desarrollo del tenis español en los últimos 20 años.


----------



## Lone Star (14 Sep 2010)

*Rafa Nadal ya es inmortal*

Rafa Nadal ya es inmortal - TENIS | US OPEN - AS.com


----------



## brunorro (14 Sep 2010)

Zhukov dijo:


> Lo que alucino curioseando en los foros de tenis en inglés es la manía que le tienen a Nadal, imagino que son todos los fanboys de Federer que no pueden soportar que su ídolo sea destronado. Lo único que me consuela es que Nadal tiene su legión de seguidores en otros países aparte de los españoles,pero te quedas pensando... ¿tan difícil es para alguna gente aceptar lo evidente? ¿Que está ahí por méritos propios?
> ...



Todo sea dicho, el tenis nunca ha sido un deporte "de masas" como pueda ser el fútbol o el baloncesto y donde no importa que seas un cani poligonero o un chaval de Sant Boi para ser admirado. El tenis es más elitista (con sus clubes, su circuito, sus pastizales, sus historias) y en ese sentido Nadal es más del primer grupo que del segundo. 

Federer tiene más del mundo de la élite (suizo, habla 3 ó 4 idiomas, etc.) que Nadal. Esa "desavenencia" con Nadal creo que viene más bien dada por el poco "porte elegante" que tiene a veces... Aunque después con una raqueta sea el puto amo.


----------



## Volem TV3 a Alacant (14 Sep 2010)

krako dijo:


> 8 grand slams lleva la criaturilla....los mismos que "mindundis" como Agassi, Connors o Lendl....



Hoy suma otro y tiene...22 años.

Un portento.

Saludos.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (14 Sep 2010)

brunorro dijo:


> Federer tiene más del mundo de la élite (suizo, habla 3 ó 4 idiomas, etc.) que Nadal. Esa "desavenencia" con Nadal creo que viene más bien dada por el poco "porte elegante" que tiene a veces... Aunque después con una raqueta sea el puto amo.



Bueno, Nadal también viene de buena familia, aunque no sea suizo (ni que fuesen seres de luz). Idiomas no sé cuantos hablará, apenas masculla el castellano, así que no creo que ande muy sobrado, pero educado es un rato largo. No sé en que se diferencia de Federer.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (14 Sep 2010)

Volem TV3 a Alacant dijo:


> Hoy suma otro y tiene...22 años.
> 
> Un portento.
> 
> Saludos.



Tiene 24, pero vamos, sigue siendo un portento. Y el jugador más joven en ganar el golden slam.


----------



## mejorita (14 Sep 2010)

awai dijo:


> y ademas es español



Y mallorquín. 

Visca Nadal!


----------



## Sylar (14 Sep 2010)

Federer juega mucho mejor al tenis. Nadal tiene una fuerza mental increíble, una capacidad de concentración sin igual. Lo que todo el mundo sabe (concentrarse en el siguiente punto, no dejar que te afecten los errores cometidos, no dar una sola bola por perdida), él lo hace. Siempre. Empezó ganando por pura fuerza mental y física; su tenis era mediocre, aparte del drive (su tío no es el mejor entrenador del mundo, aunque con un fenómeno como Rafa en sus manos no lo ha hecho mal). Lo acojonante es que el tío tiene ganas de seguir aprendiendo, ha mejorado mucho sus golpes en los últimos dos años, lleva 9 gran slam Y TODAVÍA PUEDE MEJORAR, y se sigue esforzando para ello.
Si las lesiones le respetan (y también ha aprendido en ese aspecto), Rafa va a romper los records de Federer y consagrarse como el mejor tenista de la historia.


----------



## muyuu (14 Sep 2010)

Volem TV3 a Alacant dijo:


> Hoy suma otro y tiene...22 años.
> 
> Un portento.
> 
> Saludos.



Tiene 24. Djokovic tiene 23 (igual que Murray) y Federer tiene 29 recién cumplidos (en los foros le llevan años jubilando).

Con el juego físico que desarrollan, sinceramente creo que tanto Djokovic como Nadal no llegarán a los 29 de Federer en buenas condiciones. El juego de Federer es más técnico y puede aguantar ganando títulos importantes 3 ó 4 años más, aunque no sea como número 1 porque necesitará más descanso.

Se da la circunstancia de que, aparte de Federer, el top-4 son todo chavales. Va a ser difícil que nadie les desbanque. Verdasco con 27 y Soderling con 26 todavía pueden aspirar a meterse ahí. Ferrer con 28, creo que ya ha dado lo mejor que tiene y se tendrá que contentar con meterse en el top-10 ocasionalmente durante los próximos años hasta el final de su carrera. Como Ferrero hasta hace poco y antes Moyà.

El otro "gran candidato", porque tiene mucho margen y todavía es un crío, es Del Potro con 21 años. Nadal a su edad era mucho más regular, pero la gran mayoría de los tenistas se acercan a su tope más tarde. Si le respetan las lesiones y sienta cabeza, puede estar en la lucha por el #1. La otra incógnita es Gulbis (22).


----------



## Akita (14 Sep 2010)

Sylar dijo:


> *Federer juega mucho mejor al tenis*. Nadal tiene una fuerza mental increíble, una capacidad de concentración sin igual. Lo que todo el mundo sabe (concentrarse en el siguiente punto, no dejar que te afecten los errores cometidos, no dar una sola bola por perdida), él lo hace. Siempre. Empezó ganando por pura fuerza mental y física; su tenis era mediocre, aparte del drive (su tío no es el mejor entrenador del mundo, aunque con un fenómeno como Rafa en sus manos no lo ha hecho mal). Lo acojonante es que el tío tiene ganas de seguir aprendiendo, ha mejorado mucho sus golpes en los últimos dos años, lleva 9 gran slam Y TODAVÍA PUEDE MEJORAR, y se sigue esforzando para ello.
> Si las lesiones le respetan (y también ha aprendido en ese aspecto), Rafa va a romper los records de Federer y consagrarse como el mejor tenista de la historia.



Lo de que Nadal gana por garra, fuerza física y su tenis es mediocre, no es más una leyenda urbana. Ocurre que cuando Nadal juega mal, defensivo y sin chispa, sigue ganando y se asume que ése es su tenis; mientras que otros cuando juegan mal pierden y se asume que ése no es su tenis, simplemente han tenido una mal día.

El tenis de Nadal cuando está inspirado (Wimbledon'07'08'10, RG '08, JJOO'08, Indian Wells'07) es acojonante y está fuera del rango de casi nadie. 

En las finales de Wimbledon de 2007 y 2008 (hierba, difícilmente ganas dos Wimbledons con garra y capacidad de lucha) bailó por momentos a Federer y lo cosió a winners. Corrió y se defendió más Federer que Nadal. La primera la perdió por lesionarse en el último set, hubo consenso en que el tenis de Nadal en partes de aquella final y la siguiente ha sido lo más espectacular que han visto los ingleses en una pista de tenis.



> Con el juego físico que desarrollan, sinceramente creo que tanto Djokovic como Nadal no llegarán a los 29 de Federer en buenas condiciones. El juego de Federer es más técnico y puede aguantar ganando títulos importantes 3 ó 4 años más, aunque no sea como número 1 porque necesitará más descanso



.

A Nadal lo llevan jubilando en los foros americanos desde el 2006; desde entonces siempre está al borde del agotamiento físico, las lesiones de rodilla y pies irremediables y su declive es inminente. Y terminará ocurriendo lo de Muster, que era el tío que más partidos al año disputaba y más despliegue físico ofrecía (más que Nadal), y ganó su único Roland Garros a los 29 tacos.


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Sep 2010)

Para mi el mejor deportista español de la historia, los futbolistas y baloncestistas no cuientan porque son un equipo. Este está solo frente al mundo y tienes que demostrar lo que vales cada día sin escudarte en compañeros.


----------



## Akita (14 Sep 2010)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Para mi el mejor deportista español de la historia, los futbolistas y baloncestistas no cuientan porque son un equipo. Este está solo frente al mundo y tienes que demostrar lo que vales cada día sin escudarte en compañeros.



Hasta el año pasado había una ligera competencia con Induráin, tras los tres G.SLams de este año ya no queda ninguna duda.


----------



## muyuu (14 Sep 2010)

Akita dijo:


> A Nadal lo llevan jubilando en los foros americanos desde el 2006; desde entonces siempre está al borde del agotamiento físico, las lesiones de rodilla y pies irremediables y su declive es inminente. Y terminará ocurriendo lo de Muster, que era el tío que más partidos al año disputaba y más despliegue físico ofrecía (más que Nadal), y ganó su único Roland Garros a los 29 tacos.



Yo no confundo deseos con realidad como esos americanos de los foros (en todos sitios es común confundir deseos con realidad... aquí en burbuja, se hace todo el tiempo). Espero y deseo que Nadal lo gane todo hasta el 2100, pero lo normal sería que en 3 ó 4 años bajara considerablemente el nivel.

Lo que está haciendo ahora ya supera las expectativas más optimistas de cualquiera. Ha mejorado técnicamente, ha cambiado su fisonomía (ahora es notablemente menos corpulento) para que sus rodillas aguanten, etc... pero es un chaval que empezó muy, muy joven al máximo nivel - incluso para los estándares actuales - y lo natural sería que se le acabaran las pilas antes que a los demás.


----------



## Akita (14 Sep 2010)

muyuu dijo:


> Yo no confundo deseos con realidad como los americanos. Espero y deseo que Nadal lo gane todo hasta el 2100, pero lo normal sería que en 3 ó 4 años bajara considerablemente el nivel.
> 
> Lo que está haciendo ahora ya supera las expectativas más optimistas de cualquiera. Ha mejorado técnicamente, ha cambiado su fisonomía (ahora es notablemente menos corpulento) para que sus rodillas aguanten, etc... pero es un chaval que empezó muy, muy joven al máximo nivel - incluso para los estándares actuales - y lo natural sería que se le acabaran las pilas antes que a los demás.



Hay ejemplos en uno y otro sentido. Agassi era nº3 del mundo a los 18, nº1 a los 30 y seguía siendo top10 a los 36. Hewitt o Chang ganaban torneos a los 16 y los 23 ya estaban quemados. Muster (lo más parecido a Nadal en tierra) empezó a los 18 a ganar torneos, pasó por un accidente de coche que casi lo deja en silla ruedas, volvió y alcanzó su mejor nivel a los 30 años.

Es muy difícil predecir cuánto durarán las pilas de un tenista. A Ferrero le duraron apenas 5 años, por ejemplo.

En principio Nadal debería declinar en 3-4 años, pero no en la parcela física sino en la mental, como le ocurre a todos los tenistas y como le ha ocurrido al propio Federer, que desde el 2007 ha perdido regularidad. Lo de las lesiones empieza a sonar a excusa del clan Nadal, lleva desde los 17 (en 2004 ya decían que sus pies le iban a retirar del tenis) llorando por sus rodillas y pies y ahí lo tienes.


----------



## Stuyvesant (14 Sep 2010)

Está guapa la película.


----------



## spam (14 Sep 2010)

Qué grande es este pavo, cojones.


----------



## Estilicón (14 Sep 2010)

Sylar dijo:


> Federer juega mucho mejor al tenis. Nadal tiene una fuerza mental increíble, una capacidad de concentración sin igual. Lo que todo el mundo sabe (concentrarse en el siguiente punto, no dejar que te afecten los errores cometidos, no dar una sola bola por perdida), él lo hace. Siempre. Empezó ganando por pura fuerza mental y física; su tenis era mediocre, aparte del drive (su tío no es el mejor entrenador del mundo, aunque con un fenómeno como Rafa en sus manos no lo ha hecho mal). Lo acojonante es que el tío tiene ganas de seguir aprendiendo, ha mejorado mucho sus golpes en los últimos dos años, lleva 9 gran slam Y TODAVÍA PUEDE MEJORAR, y se sigue esforzando para ello.



Estoy de acuerdo con esto.



Sylar dijo:


> Si las lesiones le respetan (y también ha aprendido en ese aspecto), Rafa va a romper los records de Federer y consagrarse como el mejor tenista de la historia.



Esto lo llevo oyendo hace tiempo (que Federer es el mejor de la historia y que Nadal lo puede desbancar) y personalmente, no estoy de acuerdo con ninguna de las 2 afirmaciones.

A mi Nadal me parece un jugadorazo y un tío sensacional (y Federer igual), pero, lo siento, nunca los consideraré el mejor de la historia a ninguno de los 2. Primero, porque no me parece que el tenis sea un deporte para poder decir quien ha sido el mejor de la historia. En otros deportes, se podría aventurar. Por ejemplo, en atletismo podríamos decir que el mejor velocista de todos los tiempos es Bolt, porque en unas condiciones mas o menos similares, ha corrido mas rápido que nadie. Pero en tenis no, ya que nunca podrán jugar entre si y en similares condiciones (mismas raquetas, pistas iguales porque recordemos que, por ejemplo, el open de Australia era en hierba), los que son considerados los mas grandes de todos los tiempos.

Ni siquiera consideraría a un tío el mejor de la historia por haber ganado mas grand slams, porque las condiciones en que se han ganado esos grand slams no son parecidas. Federer ganó varios grandslams en una época bastante gris del tenis donde llegaron a número 1 tipos como Hewitt o Ferrero o Roddick. Hasta la irrupción de Nadal, Djokovic o Murray, los rivales eran bastante limitados.

Y si fuera por palmares, aún siguiendo Nadal esta marcha que lleva, ni siquiera consideraría a Nadal el mejor de todos los tiempos. Tendría que tomar mucho colacao  para alcanzar el palmares de Rod Laver. Un jugador que ganó 11 grand slams, pero ganó 8 en 2 años (2 veces los 4 de una tacada, en 1962 y 1968) y que si sólo ganó 11 y no 20 y tantos, fue porque en aquella época, los profesionales no podían jugar grandslams y al pasarse al profesionalismo, no pudo volver a participar en esos torneos hasta la llegada de la era open en 1968, así que no pudo participar en ninguno entre los años 1963 y 1967, años en los que arrasó en profesionales. Ganó mas de 185 torneos en individuales y cerca de 30 en dobles (6 de dobles de grandslam). Para hacerse una idea, Nadal lleva unos 42 torneos en individuales y 6 en dobles.

Pues eso, yo no puedo considerar a ninguno el mejor de la historia, ni aunque Nadal ganara mas de 16 grand slams.

Es mi opinión, aunque supongo que Akita no estará de acuerdo .


----------



## Volem TV3 a Alacant (15 Sep 2010)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Tiene 24, pero vamos, sigue siendo un portento. Y el jugador más joven en ganar el golden slam.



Es cierto. Pensaba que tenía 22 y son 24 años.
Aún así, creo que opinamos todos lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## artemis (28 Nov 2010)

*FEDERER CAMPEON de la final de la Copa Masters *


----------



## Zhukov (5 Jun 2011)

Nadal es Dios. O por lo menos se iguala a Borg, que es casi lo mismo, seis Roland Garros!


----------



## Akita (5 Jun 2011)

Con qué timidez aplauden los franceses :cook:. Y dentro de mes y medio les toca repetir con Contador.


----------



## cujo (5 Jun 2011)

Como escuece el castellano en Paris.


----------



## CampanaGAUSS (5 Jun 2011)

Akita dijo:


> Con qué timidez aplauden los franceses :cook:. Y dentro de mes y medio les toca repetir con Contador.



Lo mejor de Rafa, hablándoles en Inglés y en Castellanol es su gabacha jeta, y no será porque en 6 años no le ha dado tiempo para aprender las 4 mismas frases de siempre ..


----------



## cujo (5 Jun 2011)

CampanaGAUSS dijo:


> Lo mejor de Rafa, hablándoles en Inglés y en Castellanol es su gabacha jeta, y no será porque en 6 años no le ha dado tiempo para aprender las 4 mismas frases de siempre ..



en mallorquin tendria que haber hablado... y que no le hubieran entendido ni en Barcelona


----------



## inmi_soy (5 Jun 2011)

*¡¡¡Grande nadal!!!*​


----------



## Lone Star (5 Jun 2011)

Rafa Nadal gana su sexto Roland Garros, el 10º Grand Slam de su carrera:







Y el público francés es guano del malo.


----------



## glacierre (5 Jun 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> En otros deportes, se podría aventurar. Por ejemplo, en atletismo podríamos decir que el mejor velocista de todos los tiempos es Bolt, porque en unas condiciones mas o menos similares, ha corrido mas rápido que nadie.



Bueno, lo de condiciones similates... en un barrizal y con unas botas que pesarían tranquilamente el triple que unas modernas







Comparado con la pista de ahora, elástica que te devuelve gran parte de la energía de la zancada







Y eso sin entrar en la nutrición, técnicas de entrenamiento (y doping...) que simplemente no se conocían hace 30 años. De un atleta se puede decir que es el más rápido o el que salta más alto, pero lo de ser el mejor, tienen ventajas lo mismo que dices tu de los tenistas con las raquetas.


----------



## inmi_soy (5 Jun 2011)

glacierre dijo:


> Bueno, lo de condiciones similates... en un barrizal y con unas botas que pesarían tranquilamente el triple que unas modernas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lone Star (4 Dic 2011)

Quinta Copa Davis para España.

Y cuatro de Nadal.

Este tío es la hostia.


----------



## Lone Star (26 Ene 2012)

Alcanza su segunda final en el Open de Australia


----------



## Gabi_borrado (26 Ene 2012)

A ver si este año se dosifica y explota en los momentos precisos de la temporada, como hace el listo de Rogelio que luego se lleva los 2mil points en la batalla de maestros de Londres.



Salud


----------



## artemis (11 May 2012)

Parece que ahora se nos echa a llorar culpando al empedrado... :ouch: la tierra azul es solo para el o para todos los jugadores??? que es esto de amenazar?? o me ponen lo que quiero o no vuelvo, anda y que te jodan payaso... como gane federer te vas al tercer puesto merluzo, es lo que te pasa... lloron

Nadal: ´O cambia la pista o no volveré´ - Levante-EMV


----------



## MagicPep (11 May 2012)

artemis dijo:


> es lo que te pasa... lloron



el que presumia de luchador y tal... lleva ya tres años llorando y poniendo disculpitas.


----------



## artemis (11 May 2012)

MagicPep dijo:


> el que presumia de luchador y tal... lleva ya tres años llorando y poniendo disculpitas.



Ahora no apareceran sus defensores como Akita y el resto... bueno, Akita ahora se hara de Djokovic, ya sabemos su concepto de fidelidad


----------



## Gabi_borrado (11 May 2012)

A callar, defi_z_ientes! ::

Ha dicho que la pista es peligrosa y es peligrosa. No se hable más.

joder! que ha perdido ante Verdasco que estará besando todavía la pista 



Salud


----------



## Keynesian (11 May 2012)

Para un master 1000 que tenemos en España y le hacen la vida imposible a nuestro jugador insignia.

España país cainita.


----------



## Erich Weiss (11 May 2012)

Hay muchas cosas que uno no entiende (y no comparte) en la vida. Sin duda alguna, la mas bruta es leer comentarios en contra de una persona publica como Nadal. Es increible que un deportista tan grande, el mas grande de la historia de España y uno de los mas grandes de la historia en cualquier modalidad deportiva, provoque este recelo/odio/rencor/impotencia en la gente. Patetico, no encuentro otras palabras. Si alguien se libera del odio y por un momento puede opinar con la cabeza sobre los hombros, que me diga que tiene Nadal (como ser publico que es, como persona, a razon de su comportamiento o forma de competir), para provocar esas reacciones. Por otro lado, reacciones propias de perdedores y frustrados.


----------



## artemis (12 May 2012)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Hay muchas cosas que uno no entiende (y no comparte) en la vida. Sin duda alguna, la mas bruta es leer comentarios en contra de una persona publica como Nadal. Es increible que un deportista tan grande, el mas grande de la historia de España y uno de los mas grandes de la historia en cualquier modalidad deportiva, provoque este recelo/odio/rencor/impotencia en la gente. Patetico, no encuentro otras palabras. Si alguien se libera del odio y por un momento puede opinar con la cabeza sobre los hombros, que me diga que tiene Nadal (como ser publico que es, como persona, a razon de su comportamiento o forma de competir), para provocar esas reacciones. Por otro lado, reacciones propias de perdedores y frustrados.



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: espera, que firmo tus palabras...







Menos mal que no todos seguimos el pensamiento unico, ale pepito...


----------



## hydra69 (12 May 2012)

Je es lo que tiene que aqui en españa hasta el mas tonto hace relojes.Seguro que todos lo que critican a Nadal,en algún momento fueron mejores tenistas.Tal vez..


NO

Y donde pones tenista,pones futbolista,ciclista,.......


----------



## Erich Weiss (12 May 2012)

No tengo problemas en reconocer cuando uno es un genio en lo que hace: Nadal en el tenis, Indurain en el ciclismo o Messi en el futbol. No es una cuestion de nacionalidades, cuando uno es un grande, lo es y punto. Si esta grandeza viene acompañada de humildad y esfuerzo (como es el caso de los tres deportistas citados), lo unico que puede provocar esa diarrea de odio es la impotencia inherente a la envidia.

Cualquier persona que critica a un deportista extremo y excelso, venderia su alma al diablo a cambio de que su hijo se pareciese remotamente a ellos. El mayor de los cules firmaria tener un hijo como CR7, y el mayor de los merengues pagaria por tener un hijo como Messi. Todo lo demas son sandeces.


----------



## artemis (12 May 2012)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> No tengo problemas en reconocer cuando uno es un genio en lo que hace: Nadal en el tenis, Indurain en el ciclismo o Messi en el futbol. No es una cuestion de nacionalidades, cuando uno es un grande, lo es y punto. Si esta grandeza viene acompañada de humildad y esfuerzo (como es el caso de los tres deportistas citados), lo unico que puede provocar esa diarrea de odio es la impotencia inherente a la envidia.
> 
> Cualquier persona que critica a un deportista extremo y excelso, venderia su alma al diablo a cambio de que su hijo se pareciese remotamente a ellos.* El mayor de los cules firmaria tener un hijo como CR7*, y el mayor de los merengues pagaria por tener un hijo como Messi. Todo lo demas son sandeces.



Espera, que lo firmo...







Tu no te has enterado de nada chaval, aqui se critica que cuando pierda ponga excusas de perdedor... le ha faltado ponerse hacer el muniain al final del partido...

Cuando te señalen la luna, no te quedes mirando el dedo...


----------



## Erich Weiss (12 May 2012)

Yo he visto la entrevista, y claramente ha dicho que ha perdido porque su rival ha sido mejor y que la pista no tiene la culpa (y entiendo bastante bien el español). Otra cosa es que se queje de la tierra que han puesto, pero una cosa no quita la otra.

Acepta que no te gusta Nadal, y que si fuera italiano y el numero 55 del mundo, serias mas feliz.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 May 2012)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Hay muchas cosas que uno no entiende (y no comparte) en la vida. Sin duda alguna, la mas bruta es leer comentarios en contra de una persona publica como Nadal. Es increible que un deportista tan grande, el mas grande de la historia de España y uno de los mas grandes de la historia en cualquier modalidad deportiva, provoque este recelo/odio/rencor/impotencia en la gente. Patetico, no encuentro otras palabras. Si alguien se libera del odio y por un momento puede opinar con la cabeza sobre los hombros, que me diga que tiene Nadal (como ser publico que es, como persona, a razon de su comportamiento o forma de competir), para provocar esas reacciones. Por otro lado, reacciones propias de perdedores y frustrados.



A mi me gusta mucho Nadal, pero eso no quita que haya cosas en sus actitudes que sean cuestionables. A mi no me gusta que la mayoría de las veces que pierde habla de problemas físicos (que si la rodilla, que si la cadera, que si patatín o patatán).

Eso no quita que lo de Madrid este año no haya sido una chapuza monumental, tipical spanish. La pista es una mierda y ya no porque esa pista de tierra batida, de lenta tiene poco (he visto 3 partidos y la pista para ser de tierra es rapidísima, en el open de australia se ven puntos más largos), sino porque patina de ******** y se ve a los jugadores como en algunos puntos se escurren y no se van al suelo de milagro. Y para un tío con el juego de Nadal, que se trabaja los puntos corriendo de lado a lado, era bastante peligrosa. 

Para jugadores acostumbrados a acortar los puntos esta pista no les afecta tanto.A Federer por ejemplo, no le afecta mucho.


----------



## Erich Weiss (12 May 2012)

Coincido con lo que dices, pero basicamente me reafirmo en mi opinion: yo he visto a Nadal decir que no le gusta esta superficie, pero que no tiene la culpa de la derrota, pues esta fue debida a la superioridad de Verdasco. 

Acerca de la pista, Nole hoy ha dicho que tampoco piensa volver si la cosa sigue asi. No creo que este excusando su derrota, pero el serbio es el numero uno y entiendo que estos cambios le afecten mas que a otros. Federer estuvo cerca (muy cerca) de perder el primer partido, y es el unico del top-5. Si eliminan al suizo (que ahora es el claro favorito para ganar), a ver si cambian o no cambian la pista para la proxima edicion.


----------



## daniel_es_76 (12 May 2012)

Akita dijo:


> Y punto.
> 
> punto y pelota.




Oyes,
ej que tu no has conocido a Toma Caragiu..un ”grande” que imita a Ion Tiriac(dueño Allianz)....



Toma Caragiu - Tenis - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 May 2012)

oh no Nadal ha cometido un error vital en españa,ha contradecido a un politico español...


----------



## Erich Weiss (12 May 2012)

Y quien dice 'contradecido', dice 'contradicho'...


----------



## hydra69 (12 May 2012)

artemis dijo:


> Espera, que lo firmo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El se queja de lo que le sale de los ********que para eso está donde está y se lo ha ganado.Al igual que algunos se quejan de el solo por mirar el previo,el partido y la rueda de prensa final sentaditos en el zofa de su casa con una birra al lado.

Cada uno tiene su derecho a quejarse de lo que le salga de los cojones.


----------



## artemis (12 May 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> El se queja de lo que le sale de los ********que para eso está donde está y se lo ha ganado.Al igual que algunos se quejan de el solo por mirar el previo,el partido y la rueda de prensa final sentaditos en el zofa de su casa con una birra al lado.
> 
> Cada uno tiene su derecho a quejarse de lo que le salga de los cojones.



:Aplauso: Por eso mismo me quejo yo de que ponga excusas de perdedores llorones... menudo loser


----------



## artemis (13 May 2012)

Federer gan la corona en Madrid y recuper el segundo puesto en la ATP - Cooperativa.cl

Nadal ha dejado de ser un segundon para ser el tercero en discordia.. :XX:


----------



## Erich Weiss (13 May 2012)

¿Ves como te alegras del fracaso ajeno? Es ciertamente triste, salvo que nos estes vacilando, que todo puede ser...


----------



## Gabi_borrado (14 May 2012)

Me cagüen :ouch:

pero esto le servirá de revulsivo para volver al Nº1



Salud


----------



## artemis (14 May 2012)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> ¿Ves como te alegras del fracaso ajeno? Es ciertamente triste, salvo que nos estes vacilando, que todo puede ser...



No estimado hamijo, solo he colgado la informacion que Nadal es ahora el tercer tenista en el ranking ATP...


----------



## Gabi_borrado (22 May 2012)

artemis dijo:


> No estimado hamijo, solo he colgado la informacion que Nadal es ahora el tercer tenista en el ranking ATP...









*Nadal vence en roma a Djockovic tras dos sets 5-7/3-6 y recupera la 2º plaza del ranking* ) )




> Rafa Nadal ha vuelto a conquistar Roma y el mundo parece recuperar el orden lógico. Tras un año en el que Novak Djokovic sembró la anarquía con un dominio incontestable, el español ha dejado claro que no dejará que esta temporada sea un nuevo monólogo del serbio. Al menos, sobre tierra.







Nadal reclama su imperio - ANTENA 3 TV

Salud


----------



## artemis (4 Jun 2012)

Hoy es el cumpleaños de nadal, felicitemosle... y deseemos que gane, aunque sea para no oirle poner excusas tipo el color de la tierra no me gusta o que lo que mas me gusta es comer platanos...


----------



## Akita (5 Jun 2012)

Nadal lleva la primera semana de grand slam más brutal de toda su carrera, nunca le habían hecho tan pocos juegos. 

Artemisowned le hará campeón.


----------



## artemis (8 Jun 2012)

Enhorabuena Rafa :Aplauso:, estas en una nueva final, por fin en quince dias jugaras un partido contra un rival y no contra amiguetes o paquetes, para que luego digamos que los franceses nos tienen mania... hasta ahora ha sido un paseo triunfal gracias a los cruces... ahora a ganar al siguiente, que seguro que llegara echo polvo del partido que le queda... vamos rafa... ya esta aqui otro titulo que ha costado un gran esfuerzo... cero juegos cedidos...


----------



## artemis (11 Jun 2012)

Ha ganado nuestro rafa, bravo rafa, menos mal que el djokovic estaba hecho polvo del partido contra federer y que tu has podido descansar estos 15 dias, ya que solo te has enfrentado con paquetillos y amiguetes... que aprendan esos franceses quienes mandan...

Nadal ha firmado su mejor campeonato


----------



## Erich Weiss (11 Jun 2012)

artemis dijo:


> Ha ganado nuestro rafa, bravo rafa, menos mal que el djokovic estaba hecho polvo del partido contra federer y que tu has podido descansar estos 15 dias, ya que solo te has enfrentado con paquetillos y amiguetes... que aprendan esos franceses quienes mandan...
> 
> Nadal ha firmado su mejor campeonato




No llores, que eso es más de Nadal :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## artemis (11 Jun 2012)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> No llores, que eso es más de Nadal :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:



aqui nadie llora si rafa gana, otra cosa es en la derrota... :fiufiu:

No te confundas, a mi me gusta que ganen los nuestros y mas en francia...


----------



## Intruso (11 Jun 2012)

Ver el tenis por televisión es de pobres.

Y la peña que se pone a aplaudir una doble falta en un bareto de mala muerte mientras ingiere un menúa del día a base de aceite reusado y con cucarachas de acompañamiento son una plaga que debería ser exterminada (historia real de hace media hora inside).

No me alegro por Nadal. La verdad es que me la bufa que haya ganado. Lo que me jode es la chapa que voy a tener que aguantar de los aficionados al tenis de sofá toda la puñetera tarde y seguramente mañana.


----------



## kirlov (11 Jun 2012)

El mas grande deportista Español de todos los tiempos, un ejemplo para todos.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (11 Jun 2012)

kirlov dijo:


> El mas grande deportista Español de todos los tiempos, un ejemplo para todos.



¿Cuando es la última vez que has jugado un partido o practicado algun tipo deporte?

Me la pela nadal, me la pela la roja, y me la pelan todos los deportistas profesionales. En una competición deportiva, por definición, siempre tiene que haber un ganador.


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (11 Jun 2012)

Pasapisero dijo:


> ¿Cuando es la última vez que has jugado un partido o practicado algun tipo deporte?
> 
> Me la pela nadal, me la pela la roja, y me la pelan todos los deportistas profesionales. En una competición deportiva, por definición, siempre tiene que haber un ganador.



Me la pela que te la pele.

Nadal es DIOS, y todos los foreros, sus humildes feligreses


----------



## Intruso (11 Jun 2012)

Caballero_Sindinero dijo:


> Me la pela que te la pele.
> 
> Nadal es DIOS, y todos los foreros, sus humildes feligreses



¿Lo dices porque pertenecemos a su parroquia o porque semos sus compañeros? (Definición de feligrés en el diccionario)


----------



## Zhukov (11 Jun 2012)

Nadal es Dios encarnado y camina entre nosotros. 






Fin del hilo.


----------



## artemis (11 Jun 2012)

Zhukov dijo:


> Nadal es Dios encarnado y camina entre nosotros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu con tal de agacharte ante un tio ya proclamas dioses carnales y todo... seras blasfemo ::


----------



## swl (11 Jun 2012)

kirlov dijo:


> El mas grande deportista Español de todos los tiempos, un ejemplo para todos.



Ange Nieto ..........164 cm.

Rafael Nadal ........185 cm.


Me tengo que callar, es 21 centimetros mas grande :cook:


----------



## Intruso (11 Jun 2012)

swl dijo:


> Ange Nieto ..........164 cm.
> 
> Rafael Nadal ........185 cm.
> 
> ...



Fernando Romay ......... 213 cm.

Romay Wins!

(venga, reconoce que lo esperabas...)


----------



## Sir Connor (11 Jun 2012)

kirlov dijo:


> El mas grande deportista Español de todos los tiempos, un ejemplo para todos.



Un ejemplo en que ? en ser madridista ? o en ganar pasta por darle a la raquetita ? :XX::XX:


----------



## kirlov (11 Jun 2012)

Connor dijo:


> Un ejemplo en que ? en ser madridista ? o en ganar pasta por darle a la raquetita ? :XX::XX:



Feo verano para los culerdos.... se agarran a cualquier cosa para escupir la bilis que llevan dentro.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Jun 2012)

Decía Jonathan Swift que cuando aparece un grande, todos los necios se conjuran contra él.

Lo mejor es no hacer caso de los antiespañoles esos que les da urticaria cada vez que los deportistas españoles logran un triunfo y les recuerdan que España es una nación, y no sus masturbaciones mentales.

A esos descastados ni agua. Lo lamentable es que en este país seamos tan envidiosos, que haya un montón de amargados que se dedican a meterse con cualquier triunfador, ya sea Nadal, Alonso, o cualquier otro, o a insultar a la gente que se alegra con el deporte y lo celebra. Es muy triste y dan más pena que otra cosa porque están llenos de amargura, envidia y rencor. 

Pero en fin, eso es una cruz que hay que llevar. Lo que me enfada son los aficionados de otros países. De los franceses y del desprecio y la cochina envida que nos tienen, no hay nada que decir. Son sus costumbres y tal. A mí lo que me fastidia es que me doy una vuelta por foros de tenis y veo que casi nadie le reconoce a Nadal el mérito que tiene.

Yo no entiendo de tenis, me gusta ver los partidos, más que el fútbol, pero no sé distinguir un resto de una volea. Pero me encanta ver la pelota ir de un lado a otro y cómo sacan bolas imposibles. Así que no sé si el tenis de Nadal es "feo" o si es todo fuerza y nada de estilo. No tengo ni idea. 

Es posible que sea así, y que los partidos de Federer fueran más bonitos. Pero yo creo que sencillamente los anglofarsantes son como los franceses, se creen una raza superior y desprecian a los españoles, y jamás van a reconocer mérito alguno a los deportistas españoles, salvo, quizá, los americanos, que sí respetan a los triunfadores, vengan de donde vengan. La verdad es que cuando miro foros en inglés en el off topic, en la sección de deportes, alucino yo con la prepotencia y el menosprecio que muestran hacia los españoles.

Igual mis impresiones están sesgadas porque a los que les gusta Nadal están contentos, mientras que a los que les fastidia que gane desfogan su frustración y su bilis en foros de internet. Vale que a la gente que le guste el tenis les fastidien los aficionados que no entienden y sólo lo ven porque gana un español, pero de ahí a llamar a esa gente "_Nadaltrasados_" me parece denigrante. 

Me parece mal, porque los españoles serán forofos y no tendrán ni idea del deporte que se trate, pero tenemos más nobleza y se respeta al rival. Nadie echa mierda sobre Federer o Djokovic, por poner un ejemplo. O por poner el contrario, si aquí se le tuvo inquina a Lewis Hamilton, fue con justificación. 

Creo sencillamente que la gente que despotrica contra Nadal es porque los tenistas de su país no ganan nada desde hace mucho, la envidia, que es muy mala. 

Y que me parece muy ruin, sería justificable hasta cierto punto si Nadal fuera uno de esos ganadores antipáticos o que emplean malas artes, como Michael Schumacher, pero Nadal es un caballero, un deportista noble e humilde que jamás ha mostrado soberbia o desprecio alguno para con nadie, ni siquiera hacia los franceses , y bien merecido que lo tienen.

Hay que ser mezquino o miserable para no reconocer la grandeza de Nadal, que por títulos, y eso son hechos, no opiniones, ya se ha ganado un lugar entre las leyendas del tenis. Quizá no sea el tenista más grande de todos los tiempos, pero se cuenta entre ellos.

Y eso es el hecho incontrovertible, pretender minusvalorar o quitar mérito a Nadal diciendo que sólo gana en tierra, es mentira y excusas de mal perdedor. Tal vez tengan razón los que digan que su tenis es feo comparado con el de antes, pero no es culpa de Nadal, es el tenis que ha evolucionado, como todos los deportes. El estilo de juego de Nadal no es que sea peor, es diferente, y reflejo del tenis de ahora. Han cambiado muchísimo los materiales desde los días de las raquetas de madera, y con ellos el tenis.

En fin, quien se pica, ajos come.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (11 Jun 2012)

Pasapisero dijo:


> ¿Cuando es la última vez que has jugado un partido o practicado algun tipo deporte?



Yo practico deporte casi a diario, y el tenis me la pela bastante, nunca he jugado, pero es cierto que nadal es uno de los mejores tenistas de la historia, y no sé que hay de malo en reconocerlo.

No te preocupes que cuando me compre un coche no lo haré pensando en los que anuncia él, ni tampoco le pediré consejo sobre inversiones, pero si algún día me apetece ver un partido de tenis buscaré uno que juegue él.


----------



## artemis (11 Jun 2012)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Yo practico deporte casi a diario, y el tenis me la pela bastante, nunca he jugado, pero es cierto que nadal es uno de los mejores tenistas de la historia, y no sé que hay de malo en reconocerlo.
> 
> No te preocupes que cuando me compre un coche no lo haré pensando en los que anuncia él, ni tampoco le pediré consejo sobre inversiones, pero si algún día me apetece ver un partido de tenis buscaré uno que juegue él.



El deporte que tu practicas lo haces como profesional porque cobras, y ademas tienes el riesgo de joderte las cervicales de tanto subir y bajar la cabeza y de los cabezazos que te das contra el ombligo de otros hombres::


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (11 Jun 2012)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Yo practico deporte casi a diario, y el tenis me la pela bastante, nunca he jugado, pero es cierto que nadal es uno de los mejores tenistas de la historia, y no sé que hay de malo en reconocerlo.
> 
> No te preocupes que cuando me compre un coche no lo haré pensando en los que anuncia él, ni tampoco le pediré consejo sobre inversiones, pero si algún día me apetece ver un partido de tenis buscaré uno que juegue él.



Eres gay y lo sabes :no:


----------



## Elputodirector (11 Jun 2012)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Eres gay y lo sabes :no:



Y lo sabe todo el foro.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Jun 2012)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Eres gay y lo sabes :no:



Lo que tú digas:bla:, pero él está casado con una polaca que estará más buena que cualquier mujer que tú llegues a conocer en tu vida.


----------



## artemis (11 Jun 2012)

Zhukov dijo:


> Lo que tú digas:bla:, pero él está casado con una polaca que estará más buena que cualquier mujer que tú llegues a conocer en tu vida.



Ya sabemos quien es el que recibe los cabezazos en el ombligo de loco ivan... 8:


----------



## Loco_Ivan (11 Jun 2012)

artemis dijo:


> El deporte que tu practicas lo haces como profesional porque cobras, y ademas tienes el riesgo de joderte las cervicales de tanto subir y bajar la cabeza y de los cabezazos que te das contra el ombligo de otros hombres::





Pasapisero dijo:


> Eres gay y lo sabes :no:





artemis dijo:


> Ya sabemos quien es el que recibe los cabezazos en el ombligo de loco ivan... 8:





Elputodirector dijo:


> Y lo sabe todo el foro.



Ya solo falta magicpep para que esté la julaipandi al completo. 

Mira que os gusta hablar de pollas y demás.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Jun 2012)

Nadal esta en el ranking como el 4º mejor jugador de todos los tiempos. 

Siempre me llamara la atencion que gente que no juega al tenis, critique a tenistas de elite, que no juega al futbol critique a los futbolistas, que no sabe montar en bici, se meta con Contador, o que no meta una bola de pinpong en una canasta de minibasket, se meta con Gasol.
De Alonso no hablo, porque cualquiera de sus criticos coge un ferrari y gana el campeonato de calle.


Para mi, todos son dignos de admiracion, todos son personas de los que aprender algo, todos tienen un talento especial que los hace diferentes al resto, y no, no es solo cuestion de suerte, detras hay mucho mas, trabajo, sacrificio y mucho sufrimiento. Pero eso no se mira.

De todas formas esto es España, y recuerdo siempre que el verdadero deporte nacional es la envidia. Si diesen medallas, nadie en el planeta nos tosia en este tema.


----------



## sorge (12 Jun 2012)

Zhukov dijo:


> Lo mejor es no hacer caso de los antiespañoles esos que les da urticaria cada vez que los deportistas españoles logran un triunfo y les recuerdan que España es una nación, y no sus masturbaciones mentales.



Antiespañoles como tú.



Zhukov dijo:


> Y así nos (os) luce el pelo a los españoles, con lo poco y mal que se folla en España así está de crispada la gente y lo enferma que está la sociedad.



Que oye, no me parece mal, yo mismo lo soy. Pero luego no me pongo a babear cada vez que un efebo al borde de la indigencia mental coloca una bolita por encima de una red entre tres rayas mal pintadas.

Y si no te gustan los antiespañoles, no te gustarán tampoco los que se meten con el 50% de su población.
O sea tú, el apartheidista de pro, el mayor exportador nacional de semen, el que afirma rotunda y reiteradamente que "las tías de este país dan asco" (tus propias palabras ¿te busco la cita?) y luego pierde el culo por defender a un jodido pijo presunto evasor y seguro analfabeto.

Lo que me lleva al tema de la homosexualidad latente, esa que hace que hombres tan viriles como vuesa merced abra hilos con el título de

"¿por qué los españoles son tan tocones?"

¿otro ataque antiespañol?, empiezo a ver una constante aquí.
¿le molesta que lo abrazen?¿le molestan los sobones?¿le molesta que su idílico gladiador nadal sea tan sobón?
Le recuerdo que hay ahora mismo otro hilo un poco mas abajo en el que se defiende que los hombres de verdad no tienen miedo de abrazar a otros hombres, y lo irónico es que para apoyar la hipótesis se adjunta una foto de nadal y gasol (vaya par de patas para un pupitre de educación especial) abrazándose tiernamente.
Le recomiendo que lo visite y nos deje por escrito su opinión, aunque sólo sea para que en proceso mental deje aflorar poco a poco esos sentimientos que tanta frustación le están causando en su interior.

Se ha autoimpuesto una dieta de ensaladilla rusa, cuando en el fondo lo que está deseando es un buen pincho moruno.

Ignatius todo tuyo, a mí esta fauna prodeportista a lo Leni Riefenstahl me satura los neurotransmisores colinérgicos con tanta mariconada reprimida.

Un, dos, tres, responda usted otra vez, aparte de deportistas con trisomía del xxi, ¿qué aportaciones ha hecho jpain a la historia de la humanidad en los últimos dos siglos?
Pedro almodóvar oooooooohhhhhhhhhhh WAIT.


----------



## artemis (12 Jun 2012)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Ya solo falta magicpep para que esté la julaipandi al completo.
> 
> Mira que os gusta hablar de pollas y demás.



Porque las tenemos, no como a ti que lo que te gusta es comerlas... ::


----------



## artemis (12 Jun 2012)

A nuestro campeon le han robado un reloj que vale mas que vuestras casas...

Nadal: robos en Pars, tartas en Halle | elmundo.es


----------



## MagicPep (13 Jun 2012)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Ya solo falta magicpep para que esté la julaipandi al completo.
> 
> Mira que os gusta hablar de pollas y demás.



No me digas que haces vestir a Zhukov de polaca... con tetazas como calderos, supongo.


----------



## artemis (29 Jun 2012)

Vaya, nuestro vamos Rafa ha perdido en Wimbledon, contra el duro rival clasificado en el número 100 del ranking, seguro que ha sido por culpa de la hierba, la han debido dejar alta y sin regar :: o cómo pararon el partido nuestro vamos rafa se desconcentro, u otra cosa, vaya chasco para según muchos el mejor deportista español de la historia...

Cuantos partidos ha llegado a jugar en Wimbledon en esta edición?


----------



## Don Vito (29 Jun 2012)

No vuelvo a apostar un puto duro a favor de Nadal en toda la vida. Primero perdió en Halle con el 1.500 del mundo, y yo, iluso de mí, pensé que estaba sobrecargado y que todo había sido una treta para marcharse antes y descansar para Wimbledon.

Pero ahora veo el partido de ayer y madre mía, a ver si se pone las pilas que Djokovic viene muy fuerte


----------



## Goodbye (29 Jun 2012)

Los jjoo de este año se juegan en hierba, no?

Una medalla menos

Enviado desde mi u8100 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Erich Weiss (29 Jun 2012)

Ha jugado las cinco últimas finales de Wimbledon que ha jugado. Sí, es una porquería de jugador, no lo niego. 

Yo no sé por qué no cogéis vuestra envidia española y os la coméis a bocaditos; odiáis a un chico joven, atleta, podrido a millones, icono deportivo a nivel mundial, y que se podría cepillar a chicas que vosotros veis en sueños.

Está gracioso el tema: algunos lo despreciáis, y él no sabe ni que existís.


----------



## Limón (29 Jun 2012)

Artemis eres un ignorante, no solo de futbol sino tambien de tenis.
el numero 100 del mundo en un buen dia le puede ganar a cualquiera, y en hierba mas.
Asi tiene Rafa mas descanso para la Olimpiada, mejor que haya perdido.


----------



## Erich Weiss (29 Jun 2012)

Es el quinto jugador que más torneos grandes ha ganado, y le siguen llamando paquete. Cuando gane dos más (que eso está hecho) será el tercero. Y ha coincidido en el tiempo con Federer, lo cual duplica su mérito. El de ambos, quizás.


----------



## Baldao (29 Jun 2012)

Lo que hay que escuchar.

Luego encumbrareis a cualquier mindundi por ganar el premio de su pueblo, y dudais y os reís de cualquier cosa del mejor deportista español de siempre (soy de los q lo pienso, y además lo q le queda por ganar). Seguro q en los JJOO da guerra. Si hay alguien duro mentalmente y q sabe reponerse es él.


----------



## Erich Weiss (29 Jun 2012)

El mejor jugador de todos los tiempos, Roger Federer (al cual admiro), no es el favorito cuando juega contra Nadal. Simplemente ese dato (y están ahí los números y lo que se paga en las casas de apuestas) debería callar muchas bocas.


----------



## artemis (29 Jun 2012)

A ver demagogos, cuando me he reido yo de rafa nadal??? solo he lamentado que nuestro vamos rafa perdiera contra el potentisimos NUMERO 100 DEL RANKING...


----------



## hydra69 (29 Jun 2012)

artemis dijo:


> *A ver demagogos, cuando me he reido yo de rafa nadal???* solo he lamentado que nuestro vamos rafa perdiera contra el potentisimos NUMERO 100 DEL RANKING...





artemis dijo:


> Parece que ahora se nos echa a llorar culpando al empedrado... :ouch: la tierra azul es solo para el o para todos los jugadores??? que es esto de amenazar?? o me ponen lo que quiero o no vuelvo, *anda y que te jodan payaso... como gane federer te vas al tercer puesto merluzo, es lo que te pasa... lloron*
> 
> Nadal: ´O cambia la pista o no volveré´ - Levante-EMV



Más o menos desde principios de hilo,pero bueno cuando uno tiene mala memoria se olvidan esas cosillas.


----------



## artemis (29 Jun 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Más o menos desde principios de hilo,pero bueno cuando uno tiene mala memoria se olvidan esas cosillas.



Perdon hydra, todo aquello estaba perfectamente justificado, o es que hay que aplaudir siempre todo lo que haga??' me parece que tu debes ser un fanboy que no tienes identidad propia ni pensamiento propio, si hace algo mal, se dice, no se tapa, eres un demagogo


----------



## hydra69 (29 Jun 2012)

artemis dijo:


> Perdon hydra, todo aquello estaba perfectamente justificado, o es que hay que aplaudir siempre todo lo que haga??' me parece que tu debes ser un fanboy que no tienes identidad propia ni pensamiento propio, si hace algo mal, se dice, no se tapa, eres un demagogo



Para nada hay que aplaudir con las orejas todo lo que se haga,es más lo sano es hacer autocrítica,cuando toca,como bien dices.

Ahora bien,yo no he respondido a tu pregunta abierta,te has respondido a ti mismo yo simplemente te he citado,independientemente si cuando vertiste tales ideas/acusaciones estaban justificadas o no,si es cierto y es bastante evidente que lo hacias con mofa y por ende si te estabas choteando de el.

Y por tanto a tu pregunta de si te has reido de ese señor creo que se responde por si sola.

Ahora bien,por qué tacharme primero de fanboy,cuando 1 no me gusta el tenis y lo veo de pascuas a ramos,2 sobre si tengo identidad propia,disculpa pero yo no necesito estar en ningún grupo de internet para sentirme bien y realizado y hacer "presión" a otras personas.Y si hago algo mal lo he dicho siempre y nunca lo he tapado es más he dado la razón.

Po cierto...la palabra demagogia se usa mucho y muy mal en muchos ambitos de la vida cotidiana.

No soy demagogo,en parte me considero más en la linea de Platon que en la de un sofista.


----------



## artemis (29 Jun 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Para nada hay que aplaudir con las orejas todo lo que se haga,es más lo sano es hacer autocrítica,cuando toca,como bien dices.
> 
> Ahora bien,yo no he respondido a tu pregunta abierta,te has respondido a ti mismo yo simplemente te he citado,independientemente si cuando vertiste tales ideas/acusaciones estaban justificadas o no,si es cierto y es bastante evidente que* lo hacias con mofa y por ende si te estabas choteando de el.*
> 
> ...



:8: :8: YO hacer mofa??? :ouch: por favor, lo que hay que leer


----------



## hydra69 (29 Jun 2012)

artemis dijo:


> :8: :8: YO hacer mofa??? :ouch: por favor, lo que hay que leer



Entiendo pues que todos los insultos hacia la persona de nadal no eran mofa?,sino lo tomamos como algo en serio,a la par que la bonita imagen del guiñol frances?..

Si es así usted se toma las cosas del tenis muy en serio,tanto como para insultar,eso si luego predica con el fanboyismo y la no personalidad.


----------



## artemis (29 Jun 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Entiendo pues que todos los insultos hacia la persona de nadal no eran mofa?,sino lo tomamos como algo en serio,a la par que la bonita imagen del guiñol frances?..
> 
> Si es así usted se toma las cosas del tenis muy en serio,tanto como para insultar,eso si luego predica con el fanboyismo y la no personalidad.



A mi me hacen gracia los que se rasgan las vestiduras por lo que diga un muñeco de latex, las cosas hay que tomarlas en su justa medida, si un jugador dice que pierde porque el color de la tierra es azul, es que estamos llegando a un punto de patetismo increible, le guste o no...


----------



## artemis (9 Jul 2012)

Que envidia, el suizo como un verdadero campeón ha recuperado el número 1 con 31 años, mientras que nuestro vamos rafa es el tercero en discordia, por desgracia veo más cerca a rafa en silla de ruedas a los 31 que siendo número 1, pero bueno, rafa ya ha dicho que perdió porque esta jodido de las rodillas, esperemos que gane para nuestro país el oro, y en caso de no conseguirlo no ponga una excusa tan burda y lamentable como esta y nos ponga en ridículo ante todo el mundo...

Vamos rafa...


----------



## Erich Weiss (9 Jul 2012)

No pasa nada si Rafa no juega a los 31; cuando tenía 17 ya arrasaba, mientras que la mayoría de los grandes (Roger incluido) a esa edad apenas agarraban la raqueta. Lo uno por lo otro, no veo yo el problema en ningún sitio.


----------



## artemis (9 Jul 2012)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> No pasa nada si Rafa no juega a los 31; cuando tenía 17 ya arrasaba, mientras que la mayoría de los grandes (Roger incluido) a esa edad apenas agarraban la raqueta. Lo uno por lo otro, no veo yo el problema en ningún sitio.



Tu debes ser del madrid, siempre viviendo del pasado  la gente cómo tu sólo hacéis avergonzar a un país cómo el nuestro


----------



## Gabi_borrado (9 Jul 2012)

Me parece que poco le va a durar la alegría a Rogelio, ser primero por 75 puntillos de diferencia y sostener 11mil puntos a su edad, me parece una temeridad::
Nadal se lo está preparando, y lo sabe, pero de momento quiere el oro.



Salud


----------



## Erich Weiss (9 Jul 2012)

artemis dijo:


> Tu debes ser del madrid, siempre viviendo del pasado  la gente cómo tu sólo hacéis avergonzar a un país cómo el nuestro



Hombre, ganó Roland Garros hace tres apenas un mes, rompiendo el récord de victorias hasta la fecha. Si eso es vivir del pasado...


----------



## Cosmopolita (9 Jul 2012)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> No pasa nada si Rafa no juega a los 31; cuando tenía 17 ya arrasaba, mientras que la mayoría de los grandes (Roger incluido) a esa edad apenas agarraban la raqueta. Lo uno por lo otro, no veo yo el problema en ningún sitio.



Sí pero Federer dio una paliza a Sampras en Wimbledon 2001.Y Sampras jugó de maravilla pero Federer le ganó.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (9 Jul 2012)

La diferencia es que Federer juega medio andando y con barriguilla y Nadal tiene que jugar al límite de sus capacidades físicas y mentales para poder estar arriba. Porque su juego un poco "passing ball" no es que sea el colmo de la técnica...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (9 Jul 2012)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> No pasa nada si Rafa no juega a los 31; cuando tenía 17 ya arrasaba, mientras que la mayoría de los grandes (Roger incluido) a esa edad apenas agarraban la raqueta. Lo uno por lo otro, no veo yo el problema en ningún sitio.



Hombre, Nadal ha sido bastante precoz, pero no ganó su primer grand-slam hasta el año 2005, a los 19 años. A los 18 era un tenista de segundas rondas en grand-slam y ganó su primer torneo ATP, pero nada más. No arrasaba a los 17.

Y eso de que Federer apenas agarraba la raqueta. A los 17 ganaba el wimbledon junior y fue finalista en el US Open Junior. Debuta como profesional a los 17 jugando 3 torneos.

Es a los 18 cuando empieza más en serio. Federer no obtiene grandes resultados (salvo ganar a Sampras en wimbledon) entre los 18 y los 22 años, porque a diferencia de lo que se ve ahora, y pese a que se le adivinaba un talento excepcional, era un tenista irascible y visceral, de los que se liaba a partir raquetas y decir tacos. 

Solo a partir del año 2003, con 22 años, cuando consiguen "moldearle" el temperamento es cuando eclosiona.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (9 Jul 2012)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> La diferencia es que Federer juega medio andando y con barriguilla y Nadal tiene que jugar al límite de sus capacidades físicas y mentales para poder estar arriba. Porque su juego un poco "passing ball" no es que sea el colmo de la técnica...



Cada uno es un crack en su estilo. Y Rafa en el suyo es un crack. Yo ha habido veces que le he visto defenderse y acabar ganando puntos que te quedas con la boca abierta y solo puedes aplaudir. Y en tierra es el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos sin discusión.

El problema de la diferencia de estilos es que el estilo de Federer le permite acortar los puntos, ganar puntos rápido en 2-3 golpes. Y gana muchos puntos con el saque. Eso le ha permitido ganar muchos partidos rápido, sin mucho desgaste.

Nadal no gana muchos puntos con el saque, se tiene que trabajar los puntos y sus partidos suelen ser largos. Y eso desgasta, y al cabo de los años se nota. Por eso ves a Federer con 31 años a muy alto nivel. A Rafa, sinceramente, ahora mismo no le veo a alto nivel a los 31 porque creo que estará muy cascado.


----------



## artemis (9 Jul 2012)

Algún marikita ahora que vienen mal dadas se esconde y tan sólo sale de su cueva para zankear, los verdaderos españoles damos la cara siempre


----------



## Akita (9 Jul 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Hombre, Nadal ha sido bastante precoz, pero no ganó su primer grand-slam hasta el año 2005, a los 19 años. A los 18 era un tenista de segundas rondas en grand-slam y ganó su primer torneo ATP, pero nada más. No arrasaba a los 17..



No estoy de acuerdo. Nadal es el tenista más precoz desde Chang y Agassi (más incluso que Hewitt). Nadal ostenta el record de ser el tenista más joven en ganar un partido ATP (15 años); Nadal con 16 años ganó al vigente campeón de Roland Garros en tierra batida (algo brutal) y se convirtió en el top100 más joven de la historia. Si Nadal no ha sido precoz es que no lo ha sido nadie; y podría haber sido más precoz todavía ganando el Roland Garros a los 18 recién cumplidos si una lesión en el pie no le hubiese truncado la temporada en la que iba a empezar a dejar cadáveres por el camino (la de 2004). Se perdió toda la temporada de tierra, y aún así le dio para ganar la Davis a finales de año siendo con 18 años la estrella de un equipo como el español, que tenía a Ferrero (apenas un año antes era el número 1 del mundo) o Moyá on fire.

A los 18 se ventiló a Federer en pista dura; Miami. A un Federer que estaba en su apogeo absoluto. La lesión pospuso su eclosión definitiva, pero precoz era, y muchísimo. Técnicamente, a los 18 fue cuando empezó a arrasar, firmando un 30-1 en tierra llevándose Acapulco, Saoupie, Montecarlo, Barcelona y Roma del tirón, perdiendo solo en Valencia víctima del cansancio. Roland Garros lo ganó con 19 porque cumplió esa edad en el mismo torneo.



Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> La diferencia es que Federer juega medio andando y con barriguilla y Nadal tiene que jugar al límite de sus capacidades físicas y mentales para poder estar arriba. Porque su juego un poco "passing ball" no es que sea el colmo de la técnica...



Federer también juega al límite de sus capacidades físicas y mentales, ni juega andando ni nada que se le parezca. Y muchas veces (la mayoría, de hecho) no le da para ganar a Djokovic o a Nadal. Son estilos distintos, pero ninguno de los tres tiene, globalmente, más talento que los otros. Nadal técnicamente es buenísimo, lo del pasabolismo es un mantra de lo más absurdo que se ha impuesto para simplificar a los aficionados ocasionales el perfil de los jugadores. Djokovic juega más defensivo que Nadal en muchísimas ocasiones.

Han coincido en el tiempo tres de los mejores jugadores de la historia.


----------



## artemis (9 Jul 2012)

Por fin apareces akita, sólo te veíamos zankeando ::


----------



## Akita (9 Jul 2012)

artemis dijo:


> Algún marikita ahora que vienen mal dadas se esconde y tan sólo sale de su cueva para zankear, los verdaderos españoles damos la cara siempre



Zanks en toda la boca :cook:.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (9 Jul 2012)

Akita dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Nadal es el tenista más precoz desde Chang y Agassi (más incluso que Hewitt). Nadal ostenta el record de ser el tenista más joven en ganar un partido ATP (15 años); Nadal con 16 años ganó al vigente campeón de Roland Garros en tierra batida (algo brutal) y se convirtió en el top100 más joven de la historia. Si Nadal no ha sido precoz es que no lo ha sido nadie; y podría haber sido más precoz todavía ganando el Roland Garros a los 18 recién cumplidos si una lesión en el pie no le hubiese truncado la temporada en la que iba a empezar a dejar cadáveres por el camino (la de 2004). Se perdió toda la temporada de tierra, y aún así le dio para ganar la Davis a finales de año siendo con 18 años la estrella de un equipo como el español, que tenía a Ferrero (apenas un año antes era el número 1 del mundo) o Moyá on fire.
> 
> A los 18 se ventiló a Federer en pista dura; Miami. A un Federer que estaba en su apogeo absoluto. La lesión pospuso su eclosión definitiva, pero precoz era, y muchísimo. Técnicamente, a los 18 fue cuando empezó a arrasar, firmando un 30-1 en tierra llevándose Acapulco, Saoupie, Montecarlo, Barcelona y Roma del tirón, perdiendo solo en Valencia víctima del cansancio. Roland Garros lo ganó con 19 porque cumplió esa edad en el mismo torneo.



Coño, akita, que he dicho que era bastante precoz.Pero que no arrasaba a los 17.

Cuando te he dicho que gana su primer grand-slam y despunta a los 19, lo digo porque los torneos que hablas de tierra, ya hablamos del 2005 y el nació en el 86. Vale, tenía 18 años y 10 meses .

Lo del 2004 en tierra nunca sabremos que es lo que habría hecho. Solo sé que ganó un torneo ATP en ese año. ¿Qué ganó a Federer en Miami 2004? Sí, y Federer a Sampras en hierba en 2001, y tampoco había despuntado.


----------



## Akita (9 Jul 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Coño, akita, que he dicho que era bastante precoz.
> 
> Cuando te he dicho que gana su primer grand-slam y despunta a los 19, lo digo porque los torneos que hablas de tierra, ya hablamos del 2005 y el nació en el 86. Vale, tenía 18 años y 10 meses .



Los de la temporada sudamericana, que fue donde empezó a apalizar al personal fueron a los 18 años y 6 meses, y la final que en la casi derrota al entonces intocable Federer, en pista dura, fue a los 18 años y 8 meses. Joder, eso son 18 años de toda la vida de Dios. E incluso los 18 años y 10 meses son 18 años ::.



> Lo del 2004 en tierra nunca sabremos que es lo que habría hecho. Solo sé que ganó un torneo ATP en ese año.



Lógico que ganara solo un torneo si se perdió toda la temporada de tierra por lesión cuando estaba en plena progresión; la trayectoria del Nadal pre-18 solo ha sido superada por Chang y Becker en la historia del tenis. Eso no es ser bastante precoz, eso es ser un puto niño prodigio del tenis, algo que Nadal ha sido desde edad alevín. En 2004 esa progresión se pospuso un año por una lesión.



> ¿Qué ganó a Federer en Miami 2004? Sí, y Federer a Sampras en hierba en 2001, y tampoco había despuntado.



Hay varios matices diferenciadores: Nadal ganó *con 17 años* al Federer majestuoso que estaba imerso en su trieno tenístico majestuoso (2004-05-06) donde prácticamente no perdía nunca, y Federer ganó *con 19 años* a un decadente Sampras que aquel año perdía prácticamente con cualquiera y qye tras aquel Wimbledon no era ni top10, pese a tener un súbito renacimiento en el USOpen del año siguiente.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (9 Jul 2012)

Akita dijo:


> Hay varios matices diferenciadores: Nadal ganó *con 17 años* al Federer majestuoso que estaba imerso en su trieno tenístico majestuoso (2004-05-06) donde prácticamente no perdía nunca, y Federer ganó *con 19 años* a un decadente Sampras que aquel año perdía prácticamente con cualquiera y qye tras aquel Wimbledon no era ni top10, pese a tener un súbito renacimiento en el USOpen del año siguiente.



El Sampras de los últimos años estuvo marcado por las lesiones. Estuvo más tiempo lesionado que en activo, y eso le hizo centrarse solo en los GS. En los 2 últimos GS del 2001 estuvo a un alto nivel. Hizo final en el US Open y en Wimbledon cayó con Federer en octavos en un partido excepcional, con 7-5 en el quinto set.


----------



## artemis (19 Jul 2012)

Parece que nuestro vamos Rafa vuelve a tener ataque de caguitis aguda y no ira a los juegos olimpicos, los que sabemos que ya le paso en otro momento crucial como fue la copa davis en territorio Argentino, en la que no fue por el mismo motivo que ahora, recordar las palabras del potro, en la que decia que le iban a sacar los calzones por el orto, hicieron un efecto devastador en Rafael... y en la que penso que no ibamos a ganar y le iban a humillar se rajo vilmente traicionando a nuestra nacion como ahora... con el agravante de la situacion actual del pais... vamos rafa... cada dia pareces menos dios para ser mas cobarde... muchos lo lamentamos... otros no apareceran por el hilo...

Espero que no tenga la poca vergüenza de ir a llevar la bandera de nuestro pais... ya que no se merece tal honor


----------



## artemis (16 Ago 2012)

Nadal renuncia al US Open - MARCA.com

Podriamos incluir a Nadal en los juegos paraolimpicos para ver si consigue medalla para España...


----------



## artemis (10 Sep 2012)

A Nadal le van a nombrar hijo predilecto de Andalucia...

Nadal regresará a las pistas en dos meses


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Mar 2013)

Nadal ha vuelto. Qu e maquina.


----------



## muyuu (18 Mar 2013)

Nadal recuperará el #1


----------



## biolton (18 Mar 2013)

Volver tras no jugar como ha vuelto.... Que grande!!!!


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (18 Mar 2013)

¡Recojo mi owned!

Joder con el muerto.


----------



## gabrielo (18 Mar 2013)

a vuelto a lo grande julio iglesias junior


----------



## artemis (7 Jun 2013)

nuestro campeon acaba de meterse en la final, :Aplauso: haciendo lo que mejor sabe... pasabolas... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: el domingo ya tenemos programacion de sillobol con tenis y coches..:Aplauso: menos mal que el juez de silla nos ha echado una mano en los momentos cruciales.. :Aplauso:


----------



## Erich Weiss (7 Jun 2013)

artemis dijo:


> nuestro campeon acaba de meterse en la final, :Aplauso: haciendo lo que mejor sabe...* pasabolas.*.. :Aplauso: :Aplauso: el domingo ya tenemos programacion de sillobol con tenis y coches..:Aplauso: menos mal que el juez de silla nos ha echado una mano en los momentos cruciales.. :Aplauso:




Jojojo, llamar pasabolas a un tío que hace más de sesenta golpes ganadores en un partido, es lo mismo que decir 'zoy tonto y no hentiendo de teniz' :fiufiu:


----------



## coz (7 Jun 2013)

Estuve en hilo mitológico


----------



## Kurten (7 Jun 2013)

El mejor, simplemente el mejor deportista que ha tenido este pais y que me atrevo a decir que jamas tendra.


----------



## Wayo (7 Jun 2013)

alegrémonos de vivir en esta época, somos la generación que ha visto a Dios


----------



## Gabi_borrado (7 Jun 2013)

El domingo paseillo y olé! 


Salud


----------



## Akita (7 Jun 2013)

artemis dijo:


> nuestro campeon acaba de meterse en la final, :Aplauso: haciendo lo que mejor sabe... pasabolas... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: el domingo ya tenemos programacion de sillobol con tenis y coches..:Aplauso: menos mal que el juez de silla nos ha echado una mano en los momentos cruciales.. :Aplauso:



Trágate tu owned, que son todo proteínas, gordo :XX:.


----------



## Sonny (9 Jun 2013)

Risco dijo:


> Lo de Ferrer con Nadal es un problema de coco más que de tenis.Casi no ha habido partido y en las ocasiones en que los que lo ha podido haber con varios breaks, no ha conseguido rematar prácticamente ninguno.
> 
> Ahora a por Sampras y Federer.



No es que Ferrer lo haya hecho tan mal, es que Nadal en tierra es intratable. Sólo Djokovic puede hacerle daño.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Jun 2013)

Está cuadrao


----------



## Satori (9 Jun 2013)

Risco dijo:


> Lo de Ferrer con Nadal es un problema de coco más que de tenis.Casi no ha habido partido y en las ocasiones en que los que lo ha podido haber con varios breaks, no ha conseguido rematar prácticamente ninguno.
> 
> Ahora a por Sampras y Federer.



Es sobre todo un problema de que Nadal tiene mucho más tenis que Ferrer. Lo del coco es por añadidura lógica. Y no creo que al bueno de Ferrer se le presente una oportunidad tan buena, siendo además 4 años mayor que Nadal.

La verdadera final fue el Nadal-Djokovic del vienes.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Jun 2013)

Pérfido dijo:


> ...esta dopao, y solo espero que algún día le cazen.



Me gustaria saber cuantos suizos piensan lo mismo de Federer, o serbios de Djokovic.

Pais cainita hasta la muerte.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Jun 2013)

Si estuviera dopado ya le habrían cogido. El tipo este lleva 10 años pasando controles antidoping todos los meses.


----------



## colombo1122 (9 Jun 2013)

a mi me dio la sensacion de que ferrer nunca se vio con posibilidades de ganar a rafa,el partido estaba ganado antes de salir a la cancha.Hoy rafa ha estado inmeso,ojala gane 10 roland garros!


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Jun 2013)

Los primeros del rankig de tenis se han quejado del porque saben que ellos estan limpios, son mirados con lupa, y creen que no se mide a todos con el mismo rasero que a ellos.


----------



## Akita (9 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Los primeros del rankig de tenis se han quejado del porque saben que ellos estan limpios, son mirados con lupa, y creen que no se mide a todos con el mismo rasero que a ellos.



¿Eso de dónde lo has sacado? Porque precisamente Djokovic y Federer son, probablemente, los tenistas con mayor fondo físico del circuito junto a Nadal y Ferrer.

¿Recuerdas algún partido de Federer que haya perdido por desfondamiento físico? Yo tampoco. Sin embargo Nadal, de esos, tiene unos cuantos.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (9 Jun 2013)

Gasolina especial.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Jun 2013)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Eso de dónde lo has sacado? Porque precisamente Djokovic y Federer son, probablemente, los tenistas con mayor fondo físico del circuito junto a Nadal y Ferrer.
> 
> ¿Recuerdas algún partido de Federer que haya perdido por desfondamiento físico? Yo tampoco. Sin embargo Nadal, de esos, tiene unos cuantos.



Me he expresado fatal, creo.

El tenis es seguramente uno de los deportes mas limpios y controlados del mundo, es facil.

Los 10 1º muy controlados, evidentemente el numero 70 del ranking no creo que pase la cantidad de analisis que pasan los top 10.




> RIO DE JANEIRO.- El tenista español Rafael Nadal tildó de "estupidez" las sospechas de doping lanzadas por el ex tenista belga Christophe Rochus y volvió a defender su propuesta de "controles públicos" del uso de sustancias prohibidas en el deporte.
> 
> "No se merece respuesta alguna alguien que habla sin tener fundamento. Es una estupidez", disparó en una entrevista que publica hoy el diario brasileño "Folha de Sao Paulo".
> 
> ...


----------



## Narwhal (9 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Los primeros del rankig de tenis se han quejado del porque saben que ellos estan limpios, son mirados con lupa, y creen que no se mide a todos con el mismo rasero que a ellos.



Desde luego tienes razón, porque Nadal pasa controles día sí y día también y sin embargo el Barça lleva dopándose desde hace una eternidad, con médicos que cobran como sus estrellas, y así tuvieron que ser los italianos los que pillaran a Guardiola.

---------- Post added 09-jun-2013 at 19:31 ----------




El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Gasolina especial.



Gasolina no, nandrolona era lo que se ponía Guardiola. Los del Barça lo llaman "vitaminas".


----------



## HATE (9 Jun 2013)

¿ Como veis a nadal para wimbledon?


----------



## Akita (9 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El tenis es seguramente uno de los deportes mas limpios y controlados del mundo, es facil.
> 
> Los 10 1º muy controlados, evidentemente el numero 70 del ranking no creo que pase la cantidad de analisis que pasan los top 10.



En cualquier caso eso tampoco garantiza demasiado. El ciclismo es el deporte que mas y mejores controles realiza, pasaportes biologicos incluidos, y Armstrong estuvo quince años riendose de todo y de todos tapando positivos a base de sobornos.

Es vox populi en el mundillo tenistico que el mismo Agassi dio positivo en los 90 y la ATP lo tapo _"por el bien del tenis"_.

Nadal podria estar dopandose (no me trago que lleve dopandose ininterrumpidamente desde los 16 años... no se lo cree nadie, vamos) o no, pero lo cierto es que jugadores como Djokovic, Federer, Ferrer o el mismo Murray serian tan sospechosos como el balear. Tienen tanta explosividad y resistencia fisica como el.


----------



## artemis (9 Jun 2013)

Akita dijo:


> Trágate tu owned, que son todo proteínas, gordo :XX:.



menudo oportunista... aqui estamos los autenticos seguidores de nuestro numero 1, el pasabolas mallorquin... a las duras y a las maduras... nuestro rafa seguro que se preparo antes del roland en el asador donde va contador


----------



## inmi_soy (9 Jun 2013)

*OCHO*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Jun 2013)

HATE dijo:


> ¿ Como veis a nadal para wimbledon?




Le veo cuadrao.


----------



## artemis (9 Jun 2013)

Nota dijo:


> Le veo cuadrao.



yo veo al racing en segunda b :XX: y posiblemente a punto de desaparecer :XX:


----------



## Gabi_borrado (9 Jun 2013)

Aquí todos acusando y resulta que todos van dopaos, sólo que a unos les hace mejor efecto que a otros. Oye! ventajas que te da la vida.

Ajo y *water* ::


Salud


----------



## artemis (25 Jun 2013)

Nadal cae ante el numero 135 en la primera ronda de Wimbledon... que manera mas fuerte de hacer el ridiculo... si fuera Dios como dice Akita, esto no hubiera pasado... 

Akita... hazte un favor y cierra el hilo


----------



## Goodbye (25 Jun 2013)

artemis dijo:


> Nadal cae ante el numero 135 en la primera ronda de Wimbledon... que manera mas fuerte de hacer el ridiculo... si fuera Dios como dice Akita, esto no hubiera pasado...
> 
> Akita... hazte un favor y cierra el hilo



::

La derrota de Nadal en Wimbledon siempre se recordará por ser la primera vez en la que el balear se despide de un Grand Slam en primera ronda desde que debutara en estos torneos hace ahora una década en Londres. Es la tercera derrota en 2013 de Rafa, que desde su vuelta solo coleccionaba títulos (Sao Paulo, Acapulco, Indian Wells, Barcelona, Madrid, Roma, Roland Garros) y finales (Viña del Mar, Montecarlo). Ahora le tocará descansar, seguir tratando su rodilla y volver a punto para afrontar el último tercio del campeonato.​


----------



## artemis (25 Jun 2013)

Goodbye dijo:


> ::
> 
> La derrota de Nadal en Wimbledon siempre se recordará por ser la primera vez en la que el balear se despide de un Grand Slam en primera ronda desde que debutara en estos torneos hace ahora una década en Londres. Es la tercera derrota en 2013 de Rafa, que desde su vuelta solo coleccionaba títulos (Sao Paulo, Acapulco, Indian Wells, Barcelona, Madrid, Roma, Roland Garros) y finales (Viña del Mar, Montecarlo). Ahora le tocará descansar, seguir tratando su rodilla y volver a punto para afrontar el último tercio del campeonato.​



Tanta historia goodby para justificar que el pasabolas numero 1 del pais la cago a base de bien... :ouch: eso le ha pasado por confiarse y pensar que iba a ganar sin problemas al 135 del mundo...

Lo que ha hecho es tomarse vacaciones anticipadas... sabes de lo que te hablo no ::


----------



## Narwhal (25 Jun 2013)

artemis dijo:


> Nadal cae ante el numero 135 en la primera ronda de Wimbledon... que manera mas fuerte de hacer el ridiculo... si fuera Dios como dice Akita, esto no hubiera pasado...
> 
> Akita... hazte un favor y cierra el hilo



¿Has pedido cita ya en el psicólogo para superar que el mejor tenista de la historia que te tiene obsesionado sea un forofo madridista?


----------



## artemis (29 Jul 2013)

jojojojo como se van cayendo las caretas a los farsantes... poco a poco se va viendo la realidad que muchos ya señalabamos... y los necios no veian... :XX:

'Nadal solo fue amigo de Djokovic cuando le ganaba' | elmundo.es


----------



## Narwhal (11 Ago 2013)

Ha merecido la pena quedarse hasta casi las 5 de la mañana para disfrutar del partidazo que ha hecho ante Djokovic.
Señores resentidos cainitas de este foro que le odian por ser madridista hasta la mèdula, sigan disfrutando de sus triples raciones de zantac.


----------



## Malafollá (11 Ago 2013)

enhorabuena a Nadal y a los fans del buen tenis.


----------



## Narwhal (11 Ago 2013)

Campeón por tercera vez en Canadá. 8 títulos este año.


----------



## Gabi_borrado (11 Ago 2013)

Doble 6/2 a Raonic. Impresionante, otros mil points a la saca. 

Este año puede ser el suyo si se lleva el Torneo de Maestros en London, sólo le queda ese, son 2mil points y podría ponerse primero en el ranking. Eso si que sería demoledor para algunos.


Salud


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (11 Ago 2013)

Joder con el pasabolas...


----------



## Erich Weiss (11 Ago 2013)

Sí, la verdad es que las bolas las pasa, eso no podemos negarlo. Ofú qué crack, cuando este tío se retire vamos a tener que dejar de ver tenis, todo nos va a parecer poca cosa.


----------



## Sonny (11 Ago 2013)

Gabi dijo:


> Doble 6/2 a Raonic. Impresionante, otros mil points a la saca.
> 
> Este año puede ser el suyo si se lleva el Torneo de Maestros en London, sólo le queda ese, son 2mil points y podría ponerse primero en el ranking. Eso si que sería demoledor para algunos.
> 
> ...



Ser el número 1 ya no es importante, lo importante es que sigue ahí aspirando a seguir ganando los grandes torneos.
No se le puede pedir más de lo que ha conseguido, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta el estado de sus rodillas y demás. Todo lo que gane en adelante es un regalo.


----------



## Gabi_borrado (11 Ago 2013)

Sonny dijo:


> *Ser el número 1 ya no es importante*, lo importante es que sigue ahí aspirando a seguir ganando los grandes torneos.
> No se le puede pedir más de lo que ha conseguido, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta el estado de sus rodillas y demás. Todo lo que gane en adelante es un regalo.



jiji, me parece que en lo más hondo de su mente esconde el deseo de terminar el año en el puesto Nº1.

Y luego lo mejor que podría hacer es retirarse en buena forma y así salvar sus rodillas y su salud. 


Salud


----------



## Akita (11 Ago 2013)

artemis dijo:


> Nadal cae ante el numero 135 en la primera ronda de Wimbledon... que manera mas fuerte de hacer el ridiculo... si fuera Dios como dice Akita, esto no hubiera pasado...
> 
> *Akita... hazte un favor y cierra el hilo*



Espera, que estoy en ello .


----------



## Gekko_ (12 Ago 2013)

Gabi dijo:


> Doble 6/2 a Raonic. Impresionante, otros mil points a la saca.
> 
> Este año puede ser el suyo si se lleva el Torneo de Maestros en London, sólo le queda ese, son 2mil points y podría ponerse primero en el ranking. Eso si que sería demoledor para algunos.
> 
> ...



El masters creo que son 1500 puntos. 2000 son los grand slams si no recuerdo mal.

No me salen las cuentas para que Nadal acabe número 1 este año. Aún contando lo de hoy, son más de 4500 puntos de diferencia entre djokovic y Nadal, me parece. Quedan 3 masters 1000, 1 grand slam y el masters. 6500 puntos. Buscando lo que hizo el año pasado, Djokovic defiende final en Cincinatti (700 puntos), final en US open (1400 puntos), titulo en Shangai (1000 puntos) y 2 ronda en Paris-Bercy (es decir, nada). En total, 3100 puntos. 

Tendría que ganar todo Nadal de aquí a final de año y que Djokovic al menos no llegara a la final del US Open. Demasiada tralla para las rodillas de Nadal, que estamos hablando de superficie dura y ahí las artículaciones se resienten más. Y eso sin contar que djokovic juega en la superficie que mejor se le da y en la que domina a Nadal en el H2H 9-5 me parece.

Para mi gusto, salvo que djokovic entre en una racha muy mala, el número 1 lo tiene imposible este año. Ahora bien, el 2 lo tiene a huevo, porque Murray está a tiro y este defiende 2000 puntos del USOpen, mientras que Nadal no defiende nada porque no jugó.

Lo normal es que a la salida del USOpen Nadal sea número 2 a poco que haga.


----------



## Sonny (12 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> El masters creo que son 1500 puntos. 2000 son los grand slams si no recuerdo mal.
> 
> No me salen las cuentas para que Nadal acabe número 1 este año. Aún contando lo de hoy, son más de 4500 puntos de diferencia entre djokovic y Nadal, me parece. Quedan 3 masters 1000, 1 grand slam y el masters. 6500 puntos. Buscando lo que hizo el año pasado, Djokovic defiende final en Cincinatti (700 puntos), final en US open (1400 puntos), titulo en Shangai (1000 puntos) y 2 ronda en Paris-Bercy (es decir, nada). En total, 3100 puntos.
> 
> ...



Lo bueno que tiene Nadal es que ya no tiene puntos que defender. Es más, si pensamos también en el inicio de la próxima temporada, en Australia tampoco defiende puntos.
Es decir, próximamente tiene 9000 puntos a ganar y ninguno que perder.

Aunque ya digo, que tampoco es su guerra ya llegar al número 1.


----------



## Akita (12 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Tendría que ganar todo Nadal de aquí a final de año y que Djokovic al menos no llegara a la final del US Open.



¿Eh? Nadal ahora mismo le saca casi 1.500 puntos en la RACE a Djokovic. Le basta con hacer un último tercio de año similar al serbio.


----------



## Gekko_ (12 Ago 2013)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Eh? Nadal ahora mismo le saca casi 1.500 puntos en la RACE a Djokovic. Le basta con hacer un último tercio de año similar al serbio.



Ostia, espera, que en el cálculo de los puntos que defiende djokovic me he olvidado del masters que son 1500 puntos ::. 

Aún así, Nadal tendría que hacer un final espectacular para alcanzar el número 1 (o hacerlo mal pero djokovic entre en barrena) en los últimos 5 torneos.


----------



## Akita (12 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Ostia, espera, que en el cálculo de los puntos que defiende djokovic me he olvidado del masters que son 1500 puntos ::.
> 
> Aún así, Nadal tendría que hacer un final espectacular para alcanzar el número 1 (o hacerlo mal pero djokovic entre en barrena) en los últimos 5 torneos.



Y tampoco has descontado los 640 puntos que pierde mañana Djokovic en el ranking. Mañana la diferencia entre ambos se reduce a 3.500 puntos con Nadal sin defender nada y Novak defendiendo casi 5.000.

Djokovic lo tiene jodido para retener el número 1 con el nivel de juego que exhiben ambos actualmente y teniendo en cuenta el factor Murray.


----------



## Gekko_ (12 Ago 2013)

Akita dijo:


> Y tampoco has descontado los 640 puntos que pierde mañana Djokovic en el ranking. Mañana la diferencia entre ambos se reduce a 3.500 puntos con Nadal sin defender nada y Novak defendiendo casi 5.000.
> 
> Djokovic lo tiene jodido para retener el número 1 con el nivel de juego que exhiben ambos actualmente y teniendo en cuenta el factor Murray.



Había sumado los 1000 de Nadal, pero no había restado los de Djokovic. Cierto.. Aún así, si djokovic repite los resultados del año pasado, creo que acabará como número 1 al final de año.

Aún así,no veo a Rafa aguantando al máximo nivel todos estos torneos si la rodilla no la tiene para sobreesfuerzos. En cuanto al nivel de ambos actualmente , ayer Nadal ganó en el tie-break del tercero y Djokovic gana en el H2H en dura a Nadal. Ahora viene Cincinatti que no es un torneo que a Nadal se le haya dado nunca demasiado bien porque suele ser la pista más rápida de la gira americana.

A ver que hace ahí y que hace Djokovic en este y en el US Open. Dependiendo de como salgan de ambos podría tener posibilidades Nadal. Si Djokovic gana el USOpen, creo que se queda sin posibilidades (o con posibilidades remotas), pero no sé las cuentas exactas.


----------



## cebollino (12 Ago 2013)

Dios nunca tendría el genotipo gitano de Nadal. No blasfemen por favor.


----------



## 4motion (12 Ago 2013)

Nadal a mejorado su saque lo que hace que no tenga que correr como un pollo sin cabeza, como le gusta al joko jugarle, ahora rafa le barre Y sus rodillas aguantan más y mejor, a mejorado en muchos aspectos del juego sino en un par de años su físico se habría apagado, rafa es un grande. 
Enviado desde mi ZTE V970 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (12 Ago 2013)

Por cierto, ¿y el baile ese que hacía el serbio?

Bailes sanos imagino.


----------



## Erich Weiss (17 Ago 2013)

El mejor Federer en lo que va de año y en su superficie favorita, mostrando un juego perfecto en el primer set y gran parte del segundo, no ha sido capaz de ganar a un Nadal que lleva lo que va de año jugan en God Mode. Terrible partidazo de puntos para enmarcar, y con el español ganando una vez más (21 victorias de 31 partidos contra el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos).

Vaya con el pasabolas, cómo se las gasta últimamente (últimamente=diez años).


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Ago 2013)

Nadal es el mejor deportista español de la historia (de largo) y uno de los 5 mejores tenistas de todos los tiempos. A saber:

1.- Roger Federer
*2.- Rafael Nadal*
3.- Bjorn Borg
4.- Rod Laver
5.- Pete Sampras

Y punto.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (17 Ago 2013)

¿Sabemos algo de Artemis?


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Ago 2013)

Que curioso queda ver a Dios pasando bolas y ganado partidos. Sin duda el 2º mejor de la historia de momento. En grandes ya no creo que supere a Federer, pero si tiene a tiro de piedra conseguir todos los master 1000 de la historia.


----------



## Erich Weiss (18 Ago 2013)

Pues nada, hoy ha vuelto a pasar alguna que otra bola, y se ha plantado en otra final de Master 1000. No son datos 100% exactos, pues hablo de memoria, pero este año lleva una ratio de 49/3 en partidos ganados/perdidos. Acojonante, y después de siete meses sin jugar.


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ago 2013)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Pues nada, hoy ha vuelto a pasar alguna que otra bola, y se ha plantado en otra final de Master 1000. No son datos 100% exactos, pues hablo de memoria, pero este año lleva una ratio de 49/3 en partidos ganados/perdidos. Acojonante, y después de siete meses sin jugar.



Recuerde que estamos hablando de Dios.


----------



## Erich Weiss (18 Ago 2013)

No lo digáis muchas veces, que al final Dios va a acabar creyendo que se parece a Nadal.


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ago 2013)

Duda que me corroe.

Vamos a ver, a Nadal le faltan cuantos master 1000?

Paris

Miami

Cincinati

Shangai?

El ultimo es el de maestros y resulta que Nadal si tiene este master, lo gano en Madrid en el 2004, pero no el nuevo de Shangai. Entonces cuenta o no cuenta?


----------



## Erich Weiss (18 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Duda que me corroe.
> 
> Vamos a ver, a Nadal le faltan cuantos master 1000?
> 
> ...



Nadal no tiene ningún Master, ya veremos si lo gana algún día, pues se juega siempre en pista rápida (no tiene sentido, debería jugarse cada año en una superficie).

Por cierto, acaba de ganar Cincinnati. Vaya con el pasabolas.


----------



## Goodbye (18 Ago 2013)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Nadal no tiene ningún Master, ya veremos si lo gana algún día, pues se juega siempre en pista rápida (no tiene sentido, debería jugarse cada año en una superficie).
> 
> Por cierto, acaba de ganar Cincinnati. Vaya con el pasabolas.



Y contra un tío de 2,08 

_ Enviado desde un móvil _


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ago 2013)

De todos el mas dificil creo que sera Miami.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (18 Ago 2013)

¿Artemis? ¿Hola?


----------



## artemis (18 Ago 2013)




----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (18 Ago 2013)

ñiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ago 2013)

Ladrillo y artemis, arrodillaos y rezad ante dios.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (18 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Ladrillo y artemis, arrodillaos y rezad ante dios.



En mi caso ya he sido convenientemente sodomizado por El Apache "Súper" (de carburante se entiende). 

El mamón ya saca hasta bien.


----------



## MacGuyver (19 Ago 2013)

Nadal es un ser humano corriente y moliente como tú, yo y Paquito el chocolatero.


----------



## Patú (19 Ago 2013)

Federer ganó mucho cuando estaban los Roddick, Hewitt, etc. En cuanto llegaron Nadal, Djokovic, Murray & Company, no barre como antaño.

Es cierto que la edad no perdona, y que técnicamente es el mejor de la historia, pero en honor a la verdad Nadal ha tenido rivales muuuuuuuuuuuuuuucho mas fuertes (el mismo federer, djokovic, etc) que Federer y no le falta mucho para pillarle (en algunos casos ya le ha superado, solo le quedan GS).

Así que el mejor de la historia (a nivel competitivo) no diría que es Federer, la verdad.....


----------



## Malafollá (19 Ago 2013)

MacGuyver dijo:


> Nadal es un ser humano corriente y moliente como tú, yo y Paquito el chocolatero.



no, él ha llegado al número 1 en su profesión, está forrado, ha viajado mucho, y es admirado por millones 8:


----------



## Sin Solucion (19 Ago 2013)

Nadal es Dios y su raqueta el unico mandamiento.


----------



## MacGuyver (19 Ago 2013)

Malafollá dijo:


> no, él ha llegado al número 1 en su profesión, está forrado, ha viajado mucho, y es admirado por millones 8:



Eso no lo hace diferente en esencia. Es un ser humano.


----------



## Akita (19 Ago 2013)

MacGuyver dijo:


> Eso no lo hace diferente en esencia. Es un ser humano.


----------



## MacGuyver (19 Ago 2013)

Akita dijo:


>



GRACIAS!!! La guardaré con las demás


----------



## Marpozuelo (19 Ago 2013)

Lleva 5 Master 1000 esta temporada:

Cincinati
Montreal
Roma
Madrid
Indian Wells

Y creo que sólo ha perdido 3 partidos esta temporada. Ganando 9 torneos sobre 12 y jugando 11 finales sobre 12 torneos.


----------



## Quemao (19 Ago 2013)

Si gana el Open USA no me quedan palabras para definir a este fuera de serie.

Es impresionante la temporada que lleva cerrando bocas.









.


----------



## Narwhal (8 Sep 2013)

Bueno pues Dios se mete en la final de Nueva York.Temporada impresionante pase lo que pase.
Una vez más calladitos los cainitas resentidos del foro. Ale majetes a traaaagarrrr


----------



## Gekko_ (8 Sep 2013)

Pues los 2 torneos que pensaba que eran claves para recuperar el número 1, Nadal lo ha clavado .

No esperaba que ganara Cincinatti, pero de Rafa siempre te puedes esperar lo que no crees.

Partido clave el domingo. Si gana, acaba de número 1 casi fijo (pese a no serlo matemáticamente al acabar el torneo). Si pierde, seguirá teniendo serias opciones, aunque será un poco mas complicado.


----------



## Gabi_borrado (8 Sep 2013)

Increíble, _one more time!
_
Supongo que Djocko estará un poco quemado tras las últimas derrotas y el pelotazo _in the face_ de la última final.

De todos modos prefiero que Rafa gane el Torneo de Maestros de Londres que son 2mil points y nunca lo ha ganado.

Como llegue a Nº1 va a callar más bocas que los donuts de choco ::


Salud


----------



## artemis (8 Sep 2013)

¿Como quedo nadal en wimbledon??? alguien me lo puede recordar??


----------



## Akita (8 Sep 2013)

Gabi dijo:


> De todos modos prefiero que Rafa gane el Torneo de Maestros de Londres que son 2mil points y nunca lo ha ganado.



El Master son 1.500 puntos y en cuanto a prestigio está cien escalones por debajo de un USOpen. Lo que realmente cuenta para establecer legados son los Grand Slams, el resto son complementos.

El número 1 del mundo está hecho, tras el AusOpen como muy tarde.


----------



## Brigit (8 Sep 2013)

Su juego ya está más que demostrado, pero su fortaleza mental no deja de sorprenderme.


----------



## Narwhal (10 Sep 2013)

Después de un duro día debatiendo en el principal con los cainitas del foro sobre la residencia fiscal de Nadal, sobre la final de hoy pocas palabras se pueden decir.
No volvemos a tener otro como éste ni los partidos de estos dos. Qué espectáculo han dado!!! 
Bravo!! Segundo Open de Nueva York.


----------



## muyuu (10 Sep 2013)

Nadal es dios, con la diferencia fundamental de que Nadal existe.

Es la hostia este muchacho.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (10 Sep 2013)

artemis dijo:


> ¿Como quedo nadal en wimbledon??? alguien me lo puede recordar??



Artemis, acepta el owned y deja de hacer el ridículo anda...


----------



## artemis (10 Sep 2013)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Artemis, acepta el owned y deja de hacer el ridículo anda...



Ladrillo... ni owned ni nada, yo no he dicho que sea un paquete, Nadal es bueno, uno de los mejores pasabolas que ha conocido el tenis, y ha tenido la suerte en dar con una epoca que el nivel tenistico es lo mas bajo que se ha conocido nunca... Karembeu un año fue el jugador que mas titulos gano en un largo periodo de tiempo y no por eso es Dios como se les llena la boca a muchos lameglandes en llamar a la gente...

Y responde... ¿Como quedo nadal en wimbledon???


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Sep 2013)

Me quede a ver el partido y merecio la pena, solo un amargado de la vida puede decir que Nadal no es un grande, camino de el mas grande de la historia del tenis, Karembeu dice el retard. 

El juego de Nadal no solo es de una concentracion casi inhumana, encima se esta volviendo muy peligroso con los dos saques. y maneja todo el juego.

Tiempos bajos del tenis? claro, solo se ha enfrentado y vencido al mejor jugador de todos los tiempos, Federer.

Llevo viendo tenis desde Borg, he visto a Ivan Lendl, a Sampras y a McEnroe, y puedo decir sin equivocarme que ninguno estaba a la altura ni de Federer, ni de Djocovic, ni por supuesto de Nadal.

El tenis a evolucionado mucho y ahora son autenticas maquinas en todo.


----------



## artemis (10 Sep 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Me quede a ver el partido y merecio la pena, solo un amargado de la vida puede decir que Nadal no es un grande, camino de el mas grande de la historia del tenis, Karembeu dice el retard.
> 
> El juego de Nadal no solo es de una concentracion casi inhumana, encima se esta volviendo muy peligroso con los dos saques. y maneja todo el juego.
> 
> ...



Pues de poco te ha valido ver tanto tiempo tenis porque no tienes ni puta idea... 

Sin acritud y tal... :|


----------



## Quemao (10 Sep 2013)

Quemao dijo:


> Si gana el Open USA no me quedan palabras para definir a este fuera de serie.
> 
> Es impresionante la temporada que lleva cerrando bocas.
> 
> ...




Me autocito...

Me acosté ayer en el tercer set cuando Novak estaba arrasando a Nadal y pensando que todo se habia acabado para el español...y ahora veo esto.

Nadal es Dios.......sin duda alguna. 

No tengo palabras para definir a semejante maquina de hacer tenis.


:|



.


----------



## Goodbye (10 Sep 2013)

NADAL ha pasado de ser un proyecto del mejor pasabolas de la historia a ser uno de los mejores de la historia en todas las superficies. Su físico impresiona pero su cabeza lo hace un ser superior


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Sep 2013)

artemis dijo:


> Pues de poco te ha valido ver tanto tiempo tenis porque no tienes ni puta idea...
> 
> Sin acritud y tal... :|



Bueno, pos mejor pa mi, la verdad es que todavia no lo he visto jugar, pero espero hacerlo. Siempre que veo un partido voy con gente que sabe bastante de tenis te lo aseguro.

Tema a parte es que encima, en un pais de mierda con gente de mierda como es España, este tio representa todo lo mejor que puede tener una persona, no es un divo, es humilde, y sinceramente parece buena persona, y digo parece porque en la distancia imposible saber como es.

Fernando Alonso por poner otro, si parece un autentico divo, comparado con Nadal, y eso que me parece otro autentico crack.

Solo una pega, no creo que supere a Federer.


----------



## Carpeverde (10 Sep 2013)

Siempre me ha encantado Nadal. Junto con Raúl (antes incluso de que se pusiera de moda, cuando era una niña) y alguno que otro más es uno de mis deportistas favoritos. No entiendo mucho de tenis, pero verle jugar es espectacular. A demás, no intenta acaparar el protagonismo (no voy a nombrar a cierto tenista suizo), se nota que lo que consigue es gracias a su esfuerzo, y parece que mantiene los pies en el suelo.


----------



## Limón (10 Sep 2013)

Es un grande, y encima madridista.


----------



## artemis (10 Sep 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Bueno, pos mejor pa mi, la verdad es que todavia no lo he visto jugar, pero espero hacerlo. Siempre que veo un partido voy con gente que sabe bastante de tenis te lo aseguro.
> 
> Tema a parte es que encima, en un pais de mierda con gente de mierda como es España, este tio representa todo lo mejor que puede tener una persona, no es un divo, es humilde, y sinceramente parece buena persona, y digo parece porque en la distancia imposible saber como es.
> 
> ...



Esta si que es buena... si un tio humilde, que tenia la residencia fiscal fuera de españa, luego en un acto pseudopatriotico anuncia que vuelve a situarla a España, pero en el Pais Vasco a pagarles a los de Bildu y compañia los impuestos para pagar menos y de paso financiar cierto grupo... por lo que tampoco se diferencia tanto de Alonso como te crees


----------



## Narwhal (10 Sep 2013)

artemis dijo:


> ¿Como quedo nadal en wimbledon??? alguien me lo puede recordar??



Pues creo que ya tiene 2 en su palmarés y tal.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 10:35 ----------




Wem dijo:


> Ponedle chincheta a esto, coño.



Eso es imposible porque Nadal es madridista. Y eso en este país de mierda está muy mal visto.


----------



## pirola (10 Sep 2013)

cartman no tienes ni idea, y a ti que tanto te gusta la güikipedia mira la lista de los mejores tenistas de la historia y verás que están 3 que juegan en la actualidad. No digas que Nadal gana porque los de ahora son malos, los de ahora son de los mejores de la historia del tenis.


----------



## Narwhal (10 Sep 2013)

artemis dijo:


> Pues de poco te ha valido ver tanto tiempo tenis porque no tienes ni puta idea...
> 
> Sin acritud y tal... :|[/
> 
> :bla::bla::bla: Relájate y tómate la pastillita.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (10 Sep 2013)

artemis dijo:


> Esta si que es buena... si un tio humilde, que tenia la residencia fiscal fuera de españa, luego en un acto pseudopatriotico anuncia que vuelve a situarla a España, pero en el Pais Vasco a pagarles a los de Bildu y compañia los impuestos para pagar menos y de paso financiar cierto grupo... por lo que tampoco se diferencia tanto de Alonso como te crees



Artemis si te tuviera que juzgar en tus opiniones sobre Nadal con la misma severidad que tu lo haces sobre su juego te diría que eres la mayor montaña de mierda y resentimiento que ha parido madre. Intentando ser más objetivo te diré que eres un bocazas.


----------



## artemis (10 Sep 2013)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Artemis si te tuviera que juzgar en tus opiniones sobre Nadal con la misma severidad que tu lo haces sobre su juego te diría que *eres la mayor montaña de mierda y resentimiento que ha parido madre*. Intentando ser más objetivo te diré que eres un* bocazas*.



Esto señores es lo que pasa cuando no piensas igual de los totalitarios... gente que añora otro regimen donde nadie podia dar su opinion contraria a la mayoria aunque fuera una opinion valida y basada en hechos... como tu propio nick indica, la historia en este caso se repite :|


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (10 Sep 2013)

El título de este post es irreverente :no: Bórrelo enseguida! :no:


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Sep 2013)

Yo de todos los que he visto, el que con diferencia menos me llegaba era Sampras, un tio que en pistas rapidas era una maquina pero tremendamente aburrido, saque y volea, puntos cortos y mortales.

Como espectador de un juego me gusta mucho mas la pasion que le ponen al juego Nadal, Djokovic, Lendl, o McEnroe, con sus poses chulescas.

Tambien tengo que decir que prefiero las pistas de tierra a las rapidas, simplemente se ve mas espectaculo. Isnert puede ganar torneos en el futuro, pero simplemente sera un cañonero que para mi desvirtua el espectaculo, aunque pienso que el futuro del tenis va por esa linea, gente que tenga un saque letal y que se limite a poder romper algun servicio para llevarse titulos.

Eso en pistas de arcilla no es posible, pero claro, esto ya es cuestion de gustos personales.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (10 Sep 2013)

artemis dijo:


> Ladrillo... ni owned ni nada, yo no he dicho que sea un paquete, Nadal es bueno, uno de los mejores pasabolas que ha conocido el tenis, *y ha tenido la suerte en dar con una epoca que el nivel tenistico es lo mas bajo que se ha conocido nunca...* Karembeu un año fue el jugador que mas titulos gano en un largo periodo de tiempo y no por eso es Dios como se les llena la boca a muchos lameglandes en llamar a la gente...
> 
> Y responde... ¿Como quedo nadal en wimbledon???



Afirmar lo que afirmas es, sencillamente, no tener ni puta idea de tenis. 
Una época donde han jugado juntos Federer, Nadal, Djokovic y Murray tiene el nivel tenístico más bajo que se haya conocido nunca?
Vaya usted a trolear a otra parte, sin acritud.


----------



## artemis (10 Sep 2013)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Afirmar lo que afirmas es, sencillamente, no tener ni puta idea de tenis.
> Una época donde han jugado juntos Federer, Nadal, Djokovic y Murray tiene el nivel tenístico más bajo que se haya conocido nunca?
> Vaya usted a trolear a otra parte, sin acritud.



no dejais de sorprenderme los talibanes que llegais a ser los lameglande del pasabolas... lo vuestro si que es amor ciego...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (10 Sep 2013)

Oiga, que no es amor ciego...que este señor tiene 13 Grand Slams a los 27 años. No sé qué más tiene que hacer para ganarse el respeto de cierta gente...


----------



## artemis (10 Sep 2013)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Oiga, que no es amor ciego...que este señor tiene 13 Grand Slams a los 27 años. No sé qué más tiene que hacer para ganarse el respeto de cierta gente...



El respeto no se gana por ganar grand slams... 8: hay una cosa que se llama valores y humildad... con eso si se gana el respeto de la gente, y defraudando y engañando a tu propio pais, solo los cenutrios lameglandes dan respeto a los defraudadores...


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (10 Sep 2013)

artemis dijo:


> Ladrillo... ni owned ni nada, yo no he dicho que sea un paquete, Nadal es bueno, uno de los mejores pasabolas que ha conocido el tenis, y ha tenido la suerte en dar con una epoca que el nivel tenistico es lo mas bajo que se ha conocido nunca... Karembeu un año fue el jugador que mas titulos gano en un largo periodo de tiempo y no por eso es Dios como se les llena la boca a muchos lameglandes en llamar a la gente...
> 
> Y responde... ¿Como quedo nadal en wimbledon???



En fin...

::


----------



## Pingo (10 Sep 2013)

No hagáis caso Artemis que sólo está troleando y disfruta porque le entráis a capote.

Sufrirá mucho más si directamente pasáis de él y su troleo


----------



## Antiparras (10 Sep 2013)

me cae bien el chaval, pero todavía no he conseguido verle un partido completo. Es mas, creo que su táctica es sacar de sus casillas al rival: se seca un brazo, el otro brazo, la cabeza, pide las bolas, bota un poco una mientras se saca el calzón de la raja del culo, se pasa el pelo por detras de una oreja, de la otra, se despega la camiseta del hombro, bota otras 4 o 5 veces mas la pelota y.... ya he cambiado a otro canal.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (10 Sep 2013)

Nadal está a 1 Gran Slam de igualar a Sampras y a 4 de Federer. 

Ha ganado en todas las superficies y se ha enfrentado al mejor de toda la historia en sus buenos años (quizás no en su cumbre) y a toda una serie de tenistas, empezando por el serbio, que podrían ser número 1 más de un año o dos tranquilamente.

Su tenis podrá no ser el más estético, aunque el cabronaso ahora saca mejor y tiene algunos golpes ganadores que no le había visto antes de la lesión, pero es incontestable que ya es uno de los grandes de la historia.


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Sep 2013)

Antiparras dijo:


> me cae bien el chaval, pero todavía no he conseguido verle un partido completo. Es mas, creo que su táctica es sacar de sus casillas al rival: se seca un brazo, el otro brazo, la cabeza, pide las bolas, bota un poco una mientras se saca el calzón de la raja del culo, se pasa el pelo por detras de una oreja, de la otra, se despega la camiseta del hombro, bota otras 4 o 5 veces mas la pelota y.... ya he cambiado a otro canal.



jojojojo, que razon llevas, le falta sacarse el pito y hacerse una paja antes de sacar cada punto. Desde luego si fuese su rival me pondria de los nervios, pero esto es deporte y como tactica me parece perfecta pero desquiciante.


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Oct 2013)

Dios ha vuelto, namber wuan, a joderse toca a los ateos. El partido que remonto para ganar es simplemente epico.


----------



## HATE (10 Nov 2013)

Mañana final contra Djokovic.


----------



## artemis (12 Nov 2013)

¿Donde estan todos los oportunistas? ahora escondidos... las hordas de feladores del manorquin han desaparecido... :|

Copa de Maestros: Leccin de Djokovic a Nadal - ABC.es


----------



## artemis (12 Nov 2013)

pacojohnes dijo:


> No es su terreno.
> 
> La pista dura no le va bien a su tenis, y aún así, se ha ventilado a todo el que se le ha puesto por delante... salvo a Djoko, que ahora está a otro nivel.
> 
> ...



Muchas excusas... sencillamente, tras el ridiculo de Wimbledon y de hace dos semanas en paris perdiendo con Ferrer :ouch: se tenia que haber planteado si queria seguir haciendo el ridiculo una vez mas... ayer hizo de pasabolas una vez mas, pero le salio mal

Nole es mucho mejor que Rafa...  el problema que se le va mucho la pinza y la forma durante la temporadada demostrando que el nivel tenistico actual es el mas lamentable en la historia del tenis, solo asi se explica que un pasabolas sea el numero 1


----------



## HATE (12 Nov 2013)

[YOUTUBE]dXLuReKFF08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## artemis (12 Nov 2013)

pacojohnes dijo:


> Juas, que se retire, que está haciendo el ridículo: 13 grand slam, 3º en el ranking histórico, el nº 1 ATP y finalista del Barclays ayer...



Efectivamente, veo que al final terminas opinando como yo, el nivel tenistico actual es lamentable, para que un pasabolas gane todo eso... :ouch:


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Nov 2013)

Ayer Nadal simplemente jugo el peor partido en años, con muchos fallos. Por otra parte se enfrento a un jugador soberbio en una pista que le vienen bien a Djokovic y mal a Nadal.

El año que viene veremos, aunque lo normal seria que el serbio mejorase y Nadal empiece lentamente su declive, son ya muchos años jugando tenis, demasiados.

La suerte que tienen estos dos es que detras no hay nadie de momento que haga sombra ni de lejos.


----------



## HATE (24 Ene 2014)

A la final del open de australia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Ene 2014)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Ayer Nadal simplemente jugo el peor partido en años, con muchos fallos. Por otra parte se enfrento a un jugador soberbio en una pista que le vienen bien a Djokovic y mal a Nadal.
> 
> El año que viene veremos, aunque lo normal seria que el serbio mejorase y Nadal empiece lentamente su declive, son ya muchos años jugando tenis, demasiados.
> 
> La suerte que tienen estos dos es que detras no hay nadie de momento que haga sombra ni de lejos.



Los mismos años que lleva jugando Rafa los lleva tb Nole.

Y quién hacía sombra a Federer antes de la aparición de Rafa y Nole??


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Ene 2014)

Nadal es dios, con sus llagas en la mano y todo para demostrarlo. Imparable, partidazo y Federer a llorar a casa. 

La final es otra cosa, veremos el nuevo talento si da la talla en su 1º final, si gana habra derrotado a dos tenistas unicos.


----------



## Rizzo (24 Ene 2014)

Federer ha sido lo mejor que he visto yo sobre una pista de tenis.

Un jugador técnicamente perfecto, poesía visual vamos.

Otra cosa es que el físico ya no acompañe, los años y las piernas pesan ya y no puede aguantar el ritmo muchas veces.

No se puede comparar a Nadal, son dos casos totalmente distintos. Cuando Nadal ya no tengo el físico, no le quedará nada.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Ene 2014)

Rizzo dijo:


> Federer ha sido lo mejor que he visto yo sobre una pista de tenis.
> 
> Un jugador técnicamente perfecto, poesía visual vamos.
> 
> ...



En la época en la que Federer ganaba grand Slam los 2 tenistas que le podían poner en apuros (Agasi y Sampras) ya estaban de capa caída.

Las victorias de Federer contra Rafa se produjeron cuando el balear aún era un chavalín. Desde que Nadal es el que es... ¿Cuántas veces a ganado Roger a Rafa?

Y más que físico, Rafa tiene cabeza.


----------



## JMK (24 Ene 2014)

Rizzo dijo:


> Cuando Nadal ya no tengo el físico, no le quedará nada.



Nos ha jodido.


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Ene 2014)

Rizzo dijo:


> Federer ha sido lo mejor que he visto yo sobre una pista de tenis.
> 
> Un jugador técnicamente perfecto, poesía visual vamos.
> 
> ...




Hoy Nadal no tenia fisico, le faltaba una mano, mirate el partido y mira como tenia la llaga, era para temblar, y Federer a tomar por culo en 3 set con golpes que te cagas.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (24 Ene 2014)

Rizzo dijo:


> Federer ha sido lo mejor que he visto yo sobre una pista de tenis.
> 
> Un jugador técnicamente perfecto, poesía visual vamos.
> 
> ...



Una contradicción un poco estúpida, ¿no? Nadal sin físico no será nada... pues exactamente como Federer, es el mismo caso, y es el mismo caso que el de cualquier deportista de alto nivel.

Tú mismo dices que puedes ser el técnicamente el mejor del mundo, pero sin físico no puedes competir con los mejores.


----------



## Akita (24 Ene 2014)

Rizzo dijo:


> Otra cosa es que a Federer el físico ya no le acompañe, los años y las piernas pesan ya y no puede aguantar el ritmo muchas veces.



Cuando el físico le acompañaba y los años y las piernas no le pesaban, también era violeado por Nadal una y otra vez. Sencillamente Nadal es mejor jugador que él.



Rizzo dijo:


> Cuando Nadal ya no tengo el físico, no le quedará nada.



Como les pasa a todos. De momento llevamos leyendo lo de la inminente decadencia de Nadal desde 2006 y ahí está: 10 años de carrera tenística en la élite.. El actual Nadal es mucho menos rápido y explosivo que el Nadal 2005-2008 y siguen sin poderlo bajarlo del pedestal. Es el mejor de la historia.


----------



## Rizzo (24 Ene 2014)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Una contradicción un poco estúpida, ¿no? Nadal sin físico no será nada... pues exactamente como Federer, es el mismo caso, y es el mismo caso que el de cualquier deportista de alto nivel.
> 
> Tú mismo dices que puedes ser el técnicamente el mejor del mundo, pero sin físico no puedes competir con los mejores.



Sí, tienes parte de razón.

Pero a Federer se le puede seguir disfrutando.

El juego de Nadal no me parece atractivo. Me refería a eso.


----------



## Chulita (24 Ene 2014)

Rizzo dijo:


> Sí, tienes parte de razón.
> 
> Pero a Federer se le puede seguir disfrutando.
> 
> El juego de Nadal no me parece atractivo. Me refería a eso.



Yo sin mis tetas no sería nadie.


----------



## Rizzo (24 Ene 2014)

Chulita dijo:


> Yo sin mis tetas no sería nadie.



Ni yo sin mi rabo, Chulita.

Son rasgos diferenciales.


----------



## Chulita (24 Ene 2014)

Rizzo dijo:


> Ni yo sin mi rabo, Chulita.
> 
> Son rasgos diferenciales.



Hasta el rabo todo es Rizzo.


----------



## Rizzo (24 Ene 2014)

Chulita dijo:


> Hasta el rabo todo es Rizzo.



Sí, todo el Rizzo es rabo me dejaría un poco mal.

Con pocas funciones.


----------



## Chulita (24 Ene 2014)

Rizzo dijo:


> Sí, todo el Rizzo es rabo me dejaría un poco mal.
> 
> Con pocas funciones.



Da igual. Lo que me interesa es el rabo, no el Rizzo. Con el Rizzo me voy a cenar, pero por el rabo. Si fueseis separables, otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## Rizzo (24 Ene 2014)

Chulita dijo:


> Da igual. Lo que me interesa es el rabo, no el Rizzo. Con el Rizzo me voy a cenar, pero por el rabo. Si fueseis separables, otro gallo cantaría.



Gracias, supongo.

:rolleye:


----------



## vk90 (24 Ene 2014)

A un partido de igualar a Sampras con 14 y ponerse a 3 de Federer con 17.

Qué bestia es el tío.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (24 Ene 2014)

eJ que, osea, su tennis no es atractivooool, no me fluyeee osea, yo quiero ver el lago de los cisnes en la cancha y que gane el que más bonito golpea la bola, dibujando tirabuzones con la raqueta, dando saltitos elegantes e ingrávidos, de forma natural, sin esfuerzo, controlando al rival con ligeros movimientos de muñeca, sin transpirar, osea

andá a cagar!!!! como dicen los argentos


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (24 Ene 2014)

El pasabolismo se ha convertido en la nueva dictadura.


----------



## wopa (24 Ene 2014)

Yo espero que Nadal sea el Curro Romero del tenis y siga jugando con 50 años gordo y cojo. Sólo con verle hacer el paseillo ya me emociono, como con el Faraón de Camas. Grande, enorme !!


----------



## mercenario (26 Ene 2014)

15 minutos para la final bitches!!

eurosport online: EUROSPORT Live Stream | SPORT TV


----------



## artemis (26 Ene 2014)

vaya ridiculo y esperpentico espectaculo del pasabolas... a ver donde estan los que le comian la polla el otro dia?


----------



## artemis (26 Ene 2014)

Eso es... venga.. biliosos... echarlo todo fuera, cuando se os acaban los argumentos solo insultais... la cuestion es que el pasabolas ha hecho el ridiculo y encima llorando... lamentable...


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (26 Ene 2014)

jajaja donde está tu dios ahora???


----------



## Cloud (26 Ene 2014)

Es muy MUY buen tenista, lo reconozco, pero no seais fanáticos, la excusa de hacer ver que tiene molestias es repetitiva, lo habrá hecho ya como 10 veces. Que igual hoy era verdad, pero es como la fábula del cordero y el lobo. 

Nadal simplemente estaría AGOTADO después de tantos partidos y hoy físicamente estaba rendido y no ha podido. Que no finja, hay que saber perder y punto. Se lo critico a Djoko y ahora a él también. 

Nadal no tiene un talento innato, es lo que es debido a horas de trabajo semanal, y eso también es de admirar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Ene 2014)

Nadal no tiene talento natural...al menos al nivel de los muy top.Aun con poca movilidad no es capaz de jugarsela a winners porque empiezan a caer errores uno detras de otro de modo estrepitoso.Un Djokovic,un Federer,un Del Potro si pueden hacer eso,ganarte aun estando mermados fisicamente a base de palos si tienen el dia de inspiracion y el rival pone un poco de su parte.Nadal depende 100% de poder meterle intensidad al partido y de su movilidad.

Por otro lado todo el respeto del mundo,a un tio que ha llegado a donde esta (muy alto) a base de trabajo no hay nada que objetarle.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Feb 2014)

*Cita de Akita en mi hilo citando ese pedazo de tocho del otro trolleador(trollean en manada):*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/10906886-post119.html
¿Y este post a qué viene?

Iniciado por El Rey de las Choppers :

¿Absorber o absorver? 



Absorber*es uno de esos verbos que, con frecuencia, se nos vuelven complicados de escribir y vemos con faltas de ortografía. La duda entre "absorber-absorver" es sencilla de sentenciar: se escribe "absorber", nunca "absorver"

Absorber*es, dicho de una sustancia sólida, ejercer atracción sobre un fluido con el que está en contacto, de modo que las moléculas de este penetren en aquella.*Dicho de un tejido orgánico o de una célula, es recibir o aspirar materias externas a ellos, ya disueltas, ya aeriformes. Puede significar también, en otros contextos, cautivar, asumir, atraer y cautivar.

A continuación mostramos la conjugación del verbo*absorber:

*

INFINITIVO

*

absorber

*

*

PARTICIPIO

*

absorbido

*

GERUNDIO

*

absorbiendo

*

*

INDICATIVO

*

Presente

*

absorbo

absorbes / absorbés

absorbe

absorbemos

absorbéis / absorben

absorben

*

*

Pretérito imperfecto o Copretérito

*

absorbía

absorbías

absorbía

absorbíamos

absorbíais / absorbían

absorbían

*

*

Pretérito perfecto simple o Pretérito

*

absorbí

absorbiste

absorbió

absorbimos

absorbisteis / absorbieron

absorbieron

*

*

Futuro simple o Futuro

*

absorberé

absorberás

absorberá

absorberemos

absorberéis / absorberán

absorberán

*

*

Condicional simple o Pospretérito

*

absorbería

absorberías

absorbería

absorberíamos

absorberíais / absorberían

absorberían

*

*

SUBJUNTIVO

*

*

Presente

*

absorba

absorbas

absorba

absorbamos

absorbáis / absorban

absorban

*

*

Pretérito imperfecto o Pretérito

*

absorbiera o absorbiese

absorbieras o absorbieses

absorbiera o absorbiese

absorbiéramos o absorbiésemos

absorbierais o absorbieseis / absorbieran o absorbiesen

absorbieran o absorbiesen

*

*

Futuro simple o Futuro

*

absorbiere

absorbieres

absorbiere

absorbiéremos

absorbiereis / absorbieren

absorbieren

*

*

IMPERATIVO

*

absorbe (tú) / absorbé (vos)

absorbed (vosotros) / absorban (ustedes)


----------



## Akita (4 Feb 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Nadal no tiene talento natural...al menos al nivel de los muy top.Aun con poca movilidad no es capaz de jugarsela a winners porque empiezan a caer errores uno detras de otro de modo estrepitoso.Un Djokovic,un Federer,un Del Potro si pueden hacer eso,ganarte aun estando mermados fisicamente a base de palos si tienen el dia de inspiracion y el rival pone un poco de su parte.Nadal depende 100% de poder meterle intensidad al partido y de su movilidad.



¿Cuándo Del Potro, Federer o Djokovic han ganado partidos sin poder servir y estando prácticamente cojos? Yo te lo digo: Nunca.

Federer desde que ha perdido la velocidad de antaño ha comenzado a perder partidos con regularidad y ante casi cualquiera, sin embargo Nadal ya no posee la explosividad de 2008 y sigue siendo número 1 con medio mundo sobre el segundo. Djokovic es el tenista más físico del circuito, cuando pierde algo de chispa física su juego se desmorona... malos ejemplos.

Lo de que Nadal carece de talento natural es una boutade que ya no compra nadie. Entre las grandes glorias del tenis (Sampras, Agassi, Wilander...) ya se considera a Nadal como un talento incluso superior a Federer. 

Menos mal que me han subido el hilo :cook:.


----------



## artemis (11 Mar 2014)

El pasabolas ha vuelto hacer el ridiculo perdiendo en segunda ronda... :ouch:


----------



## MagicPep (11 Mar 2014)

no le han dejado chutarse en vena como en la final de australia en pista???


----------



## artemis (11 Mar 2014)

parece que los fans del pasabolas se han escondido como lo que son...


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (11 Mar 2014)

artemis dijo:


> parece que los fans del pasabolas se han escondido como lo que son...



bueno alguno tb es fan del valencia o sea que....:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## artemis (11 Mar 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> bueno alguno tb es fan del valencia o sea que....:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Ya sabes como son esos chotos, abren hilos en los que luego son salvajemente OWNEADOS... 

Has visto como llora su nuevo entrenador??


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (11 Mar 2014)

artemis dijo:


> Ya sabes como son esos chotos, abren hilos en los que luego son salvajemente OWNEADOS...
> 
> Has visto como llora su nuevo entrenador??



no que ha dicho?


----------



## artemis (11 Mar 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> no que ha dicho?



Meten un gol en fuera de juego y luego les pitan un penalty en contra por un manotazo y aun sale llorando diciendo que van contra el valencia y contra el :XX:


----------



## pirola (11 Mar 2014)

Cuando pierde Nadal aparece la fallera para recordarlo. Yo no me escondo y Nadal es el segundo mejor jugador de la historia, por ahora.....


----------



## artemis (11 Mar 2014)

pacojohnes dijo:


> Ha perdido en tercera roda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iba a contestarte... pero me he prometido no entrar al trapo de los trolls cagalefas que estáis jodiendo la guardería...


----------



## artemis (12 Mar 2014)

pacojohnes dijo:


> Piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición.



Menuda gilipollez has soltado... pero vamos... para un tipo carente de argumentos e inteligencia como tu no le podemos pedir más... típico de un pasabolas fan club


----------



## HATE (12 Mar 2014)

Joder lo de la temporada pasada si que fue un cachondeo, cerro cienes de bocas.


----------



## artemis (30 Mar 2014)

Nuevo ridículo del pasabolas número 1 del mundo


----------



## HATE (30 Mar 2014)

Mal partido de nadal hoy.


----------



## Primigenio (31 Mar 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Mal partido de nadal hoy.



Que pena más grande, no voy a poder dormir bien.


----------



## artemis (1 Abr 2014)

Por lo menos el pasabolas da la cara y es sincero, cuanto troll de este hilo permanece escondido ahora...

Nadal: "No hay excusas, Djokovic es mejor que yo"


----------



## artemis (23 Abr 2014)

otra excusa mas del pasabolas numero 1 del mundo tras volver hacer el mas espantoso ridiculo esta vez en montecarlo... ya parece a alonso :ouch:

Nadal: â€œSoy el jugador que mÃ¡s oportunidades me he perdido por lesiÃ³nâ€ | Blog Tenis: Punto de Break


----------



## artemis (30 Abr 2014)

Nuevo ridiculo de Nadal, y los lamepelotas del pasabolas numero 1 del mundo siguen escondidos... 

Tenemos la lista de los cobardes


Akita
PEPITO DE TERNERA
Carnivale
Marlo
terraenxebre 
Zhukov 
krako
spam
Erich Weiss 
kirlov 
Caballero_Sindinero
Limón
hydra69


----------



## artemis (12 May 2014)

Vaya, Nadal ha necesitado que no jugaran ni Roger ni Nole y que le pongan a un casi paraplejico delante que aun asi se lo ha puesto en japones hasta que se ha tenido que retirar para que este pueda volver a ganar en un pseudo torneo que manipula como quiere (hasta obligo al cambio de su seña de identidad como el color de la arena)


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (12 May 2014)

¿? Los que llamáis pasabolas a Nadal... ¿habéis jugado alguna vez al tenis?


----------



## artemis (12 May 2014)

yavestruz dijo:


> ¿? Los que llamáis pasabolas a Nadal... ¿habéis jugado alguna vez al tenis?



Menuda gilipollez... no es que el tenis tenga muchos secretos para jugar y poder opinar... tu que opinas de formula1 has conducido alguna vez un coche de formula1??? :

Y si, he jugado al tenis...


----------



## artemis (19 May 2014)

Nuevo ridiculo de Nadal, que va en ridiculo en ridiculo y tira porque le toca... parece que al pasabolas numero 1 del mundo el tiempo le va poniendo en su sitio...


----------



## HATE (19 May 2014)

Este torneo lo ha ganado 7 veces nadal me parece.


----------



## artemis (19 May 2014)

HATE dijo:


> Este torneo lo ha ganado 7 veces nadal me parece.



Haces bien si empiezas a hablar en pasado :Aplauso:


----------



## Narwhal (8 Jun 2014)

Noveno Roland Garros en 10 años. No hay palabras. Y sin palabras habréis de permanecer los cainitas del foro. Calladitos.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (8 Jun 2014)

Hola Artemis, k ase?


----------



## mercenario (8 Jun 2014)




----------



## PumukiCabreado (8 Jun 2014)

Akita dijo:


> Y punto.
> 
> punto y pelota.



Maricón de mierda.


----------



## Zhukov (8 Jun 2014)

Nadal no sé si sera Diox, pero sí es una leyenda. Posiblemente ya sea el más grande tenista de todos los tiempos.


----------



## Kluman (8 Jun 2014)

artemis dijo:


> Vaya, Nadal ha necesitado que no jugaran ni Roger ni Nole y que le pongan a un casi paraplejico delante que aun asi se lo ha puesto en japones hasta que se ha tenido que retirar para que este pueda volver a ganar en un pseudo torneo que manipula como quiere (hasta obligo al cambio de su seña de identidad como el color de la arena)



Pide perdon por tu retraso irremediable, follacojas.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2014 at 19:19 ----------

Este si nos representa, y no la actual "roja"...


----------



## artemis (8 Jun 2014)

Parece que tenemos a todos los trolls que han salido hoy su cueva, tras ver en algun canal minoritario un torneo de tenis... ienso:


----------



## Quemao (8 Jun 2014)




----------



## Chino Cudeiro (8 Jun 2014)

Gracias

Joder, llevaba 45 años buscándolo, a Dios, digo.


----------



## Le Truhan (8 Jun 2014)

Ponerle pegas a Nadal es incomprensible, pero bueno, allá cada uno.


----------



## Tricornio (8 Jun 2014)

artemis dijo:


> Haces bien si empiezas a hablar en pasado :Aplauso:





artemis dijo:


> Nuevo ridiculo de Nadal, que va en ridiculo en ridiculo y tira porque le toca... parece que al pasabolas numero 1 del mundo el tiempo le va poniendo en su sitio...



Menuda cagada gordo :XX::XX:::

Se te ve igual de "entendido" en tenis que en futbol.. menudo visionario


----------



## vk90 (8 Jun 2014)

Este inglés lo resume muy bien. Nadal es el mejor de todos los tiempos.







Rafael Nadal overcomes Novak Djokovic to win ninth French Open title | Sport | The Guardian







---------- Post added 08-jun-2014 at 23:16 ----------

[YOUTUBE]jJV-mF6chSg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HATE (10 Jun 2014)

artemis dijo:


> Haces bien si empiezas a hablar en pasado :Aplauso:









Que ridículo eres.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (10 Jun 2014)




----------



## MisterWhite (10 Jun 2014)

Rafa es el mas grande de todos los tiempos. Como ya se ha dicho por ahi.. cuando Federer acumulo casi todos sus titulos, practicamente estaba el solo arramblando frente a segundones. Rafa sin embargo es quien ha llegado ahi para poner en su sitio a otros 2 monstruos como el propio Federer y al serbio. 

Me da una tremenda envidia ver como un tipo de mi edad, que con toda la naturalidad del mundo podria ser un amiguete mas al que saludas por la calle, y que se este convirtiendo en uno de los deportistas mas importantes de la historia mundial. Disfrutadlo mientras dure, que con este tio ocurre lo mismo que con CR7, pasaran muchos años hasta ver algo igual... y cuando seais viejos podreis decir que lo visteis jugar.


----------



## artemis (12 Jun 2014)

Donde estas los lameglandes del pasabolas numero 1 del mundo??... nuevo ridiculo

Tenis: Rafa Nadal cayo en su debut en el torneo de Halle ante Dustin Brown - MARCA.com


----------



## meow (12 Jun 2014)

No me gustan nada los deportes cuando se convierten en algo comercial, pero admito que este tío es un tenista como Dios manda.


----------



## Malafollá (12 Jun 2014)

grande Nadal, tanto que casi tapa al gordo ::


----------



## vk90 (13 Jun 2014)

artemis dijo:


> Donde estas los lameglandes del pasabolas numero 1 del mundo??... nuevo ridiculo
> 
> Tenis: Rafa Nadal cayo en su debut en el torneo de Halle ante Dustin Brown - MARCA.com



Pffffffff. Halleeee. Anda tira pa la cama, tolai.

¿A ti qué te ha hecho Nadal? ¿Envidia enfermiza? Odias a Alonso y Gasol también, supongo.


----------



## artemis (2 Jul 2014)

jajajaja ¿donde estas los chupapollas del pasabolas numero 1 del mundo??? supongo que en sus cuevas escondidos como buenos trolls...

EL PASABOLAS CAE CONTRA UN CRIO DE 19 AÑOS :XX: cuando pensabamos que el ridiculo del año pasado no podia repetirse... ahora cae contra un niño :XX:


----------



## MagicPep (2 Jul 2014)

a mi me flipa que haya gente que diga que es mas grande que Sir Roger


----------



## Dr.King Schultz_borrado (2 Jul 2014)

Nadal ese deportista al que la AMA le permite realizarse transfusiones de sangre para recuperar el tejido de sus maltrechos ligamentos de la rodilla.

Donde hay clase hay clase.


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (2 Jul 2014)

Dr.King Schultz dijo:


> Nadal ese deportista al que la AMA le permite realizarse transfusiones de sangre para recuperar el tejido de sus maltrechos ligamentos de la rodilla.
> 
> Donde hay clase hay clase.



Anda como Cristiano Ronaldo o Diego Costa.

Por otro lado, este hilo siempre se reflota después de una derrota de Nadal. Le tenéis muchas ganas no?


----------



## Dr.King Schultz_borrado (2 Jul 2014)

Mr.Kaplan dijo:


> Anda como Cristiano Ronaldo o Diego Costa.
> 
> Por otro lado, este hilo siempre se reflota después de una derrota de Nadal. *Le tenéis muchas ganas no*?



las mismas que a medio pelotón de cualquier vuelta ciclista.


----------



## artemis (2 Jul 2014)

Mr.Kaplan dijo:


> Anda como Cristiano Ronaldo o Diego Costa.
> 
> Por otro lado, este hilo siempre se reflota después de una derrota de Nadal. Le tenéis muchas ganas no?



Estar errado sin hache y con hache... no le tenemos ganas a nadal... lo que pasa es que estamos cansado de los chupapollas talibanes seguidores del pasabolas...


----------



## HATE (2 Jul 2014)

Wimbledon lo ha ganado dos veces, no pasa nada.


----------



## artemis (2 Jul 2014)

hablando de chupapollas, mirar quien acaba de aparecer :XX:


----------



## HATE (2 Jul 2014)

artemis dijo:


> hablando de chupapollas, mirar quien acaba de aparecer :XX:



Para ser tan gordo y tonto eres muy gracioso.


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (2 Jul 2014)

artemis dijo:


> Estar errado sin hache y con hache... no le tenemos ganas a nadal... lo que pasa es que estamos cansado de los chupapollas talibanes seguidores del pasabolas...



Has jugado o juegas al tenis? Te lo pregunto desde el afecto.


----------



## artemis (2 Jul 2014)

Mr.Kaplan dijo:


> Has jugado o juegas al tenis? Te lo pregunto desde el afecto.



A esa pregunta ya respondi hace un par de paginas... pero en resumen... SI...

Pero vamos, que no hace falta jugar a algo para saber...


----------



## artemis (7 Jul 2014)

Ayer pudimos ver los verdaderos aficionados al tenis una verdadera final digna de un Gran Slam, sin que ninguno de los dos contrincantes hicera juego sucio como retrasando su saque haciendo 20.000 tics pareciendo borderline.... 

FELICIDADES NOLE... tu no tendras una legion de chupapollas siguiendote como nuestro pasabolas ex-numero 1, pero los que nos gusta este deporte solo te podemos decir

GRACIAS... 

Por cierto, cuantos lameglandes visteis ayer el partido?


----------



## HATE (7 Jul 2014)

Me quedo con esta frase de Roger:

Wimbledon 2014: Federer: "Tengo siete trofeos de Wimbledon, no es que necesite otro" - MARCA.com


----------



## artemis (20 Ago 2014)

Nadal, no volveras a ser numero 1 este año seguramente, no te preocupes, para los que sabemos de tenis, siempre seras el pasabolas numero 1 del mundo...


----------



## kirlov (20 Ago 2014)

Modric renovó.....seguramente por una cantidad que conformaría a Di Maria.


----------



## artemis (20 Ago 2014)

kirlov dijo:


> Modric renovó.....seguramente por una cantidad que conformaría a Di Maria.



primero ponias fotos sin sentido, ahora escribes cosas incoherentes en hilos que no tienen nada que ver...


----------



## artemis (21 Sep 2014)

Nadal... ni numero 1 ni pelo...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Sep 2014)

A Nadal se le tiene envidia por ser madridista. Ya sabéis que la henbidia en Hispanistán siempre ha estado de moda.


----------



## artemis (21 Sep 2014)

Nota dijo:


> A Nadal se le tiene envidia por ser madridista. Ya sabéis que la henbidia en Hispanistán siempre ha estado de moda.



Hostia nota, te tenia por follavacas no por lame glandes del pasabolas...:ouch:


----------



## black_rebel (21 Sep 2014)

Nota dijo:


> A Nadal se le tiene envidia por ser madridista. Ya sabéis que la henbidia en Hispanistán siempre ha estado de moda.



Entiendo que la gente no comulgue con el hype Fernando Alonso (la F1 es un 80% la máquina, no lo olvidemos). Pero lo de Rafa Nadal no tiene sentido...

Y no es por madridista, sino por ser español.

España no da más de sí.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Sep 2014)

black_rebel dijo:


> Entiendo que la gente no comulgue con el hype Fernando Alonso (la F1 es un 80% la máquina, no lo olvidemos). Pero lo de Rafa Nadal no tiene sentido...
> 
> Y no es por madridista, sino por ser español.
> 
> España no da más de sí.




Hispanistán es un país de mierdosos envidiosos.


----------



## spam (21 Sep 2014)

Pido perdón por el retraso de 5 años.
Pero sí, Rafa sigue siendo Dios. Aunque ya no gane cada semana. Y punto.


----------



## Pаul Lladura (21 Sep 2014)

Lo único que está claro de Nadal es que es un gitano mallorquín.


----------



## artemis (21 Sep 2014)

spam dijo:


> Pido perdón por el retraso de 5 años.
> Pero sí, Rafa sigue siendo Dios. Aunque ya no gane cada semana. Y punto.



ya te gustaria tener solo un retraso de cinco años... :XX: 

Nadal, siempre seras nuestro pasabolas numero 1..


----------



## artemis (22 Sep 2014)




----------



## artemis (7 Oct 2014)

Nadal volvio, y volvio hacer el ridiculo...

Rafa Nadal se desploma ante Klizan en los cuartos de Pekín


----------



## pirola (7 Oct 2014)

Y el gordaco aparece cada vez que le va mal a Nadal y cuando gana el Roland Garros se esconde como puta que es. :no::no::no::no:


----------



## artemis (8 Oct 2014)

Una vez mas el pasabolas haciendo el ridiculo..
Feliciano apea a Rafa Nadal, ya casi fuera del número dos | Masters 1000 | AS.com

Y sus lameglandes escondidos como lo que son... ratas


----------



## artemis (25 Oct 2014)

Volvemos a estar por aqui una vez mas...

*Nadal cae ante un croata de 17 años en Basilea*

Rafa, siempre seras nuestro pasabolas numero 1 mundial aunque te arrastres por las pistas


----------



## artemis (23 Nov 2014)

Federer gana la Davis y mientras nuestro pasabolas se hunde en la clasificación atp


----------



## artemis (3 Ene 2015)

Nuevo año, mismo ridiculo de nuestro pasabolas numero 1...

Murray arrolla a Nadal en su regreso


----------



## Erich Weiss (3 Ene 2015)

Quitando a Federer, si sumamos los Gran Slam de todos los jugadores activos en la actualidad (esto incluye a Murray, Djokovik, Del Potro, etc), el número sería inferior a los títulos ganados por Nadal (teniendo en cuenta únicamente los Grand Slam).

Jiji, pasabolas.


----------



## artemis (7 Ene 2015)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Quitando a Federer, si sumamos los Gran Slam de todos los jugadores activos en la actualidad (esto incluye a Murray, Djokovik, Del Potro, etc), el número sería inferior a los títulos ganados por Nadal (teniendo en cuenta únicamente los Grand Slam).
> 
> *Jiji*, pasabolas.



jiji?? seras maricon... :ouch:

Bueno... pues tu pasabolas y amado nadal, ha vuelto hacer el ridiculo una vez mas :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:

Nadal se evapora en Doha

Erich cada vez que hablas, sube el pan ::


----------



## Limón (7 Ene 2015)

Tiene que enfocarse a Roland Garros y olvidarse del resto, ya no esta para competir por el numero 1, pero en tierra sigue siendo el mejor a priori.


----------



## Trecet (7 Ene 2015)

Que Nadal gane Roland Garrós cada año y lo eliminen del resto de torneos es como si el Madrid gana todos los años la Copa del Rey. Lo que se llama "salvar la temporada"...


----------



## Erich Weiss (7 Ene 2015)

Nadal volverá a ser número uno. Artemis, guarda este comentario, no vas a tener cojones de ponerlo por aquí.

Jiji.



Jiji.


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2015)

Fulminante debut de Nadal

Rafael Nadal sumó su primera victoria de 2015, en su debut en el Open de Australia, a costa de Mikhail Youzhny, que cedió en tres sets por 6-3, 6-2 y 6-2.


----------



## lokeno100 (19 Ene 2015)

mamón que haces despierto tan temprano?


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2015)

lokeno100 dijo:


> mamón que haces despierto tan temprano?



Yo trabajo mamon :: y tu que te ha pasao? te has caido de la cama?::


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2015)

PASA A TERCERA RONDA

Agónica remontada de Nadal

Rafa Nadal sudó para conseguir el billete para la tercera ronda del Open de Australia ante el estadounidense Tim Smyczek (6-2, 3-6, 6-7, 6-3 y 7-5).


----------



## artemis (21 Ene 2015)

joder, que casi pierde contra un ciento y pico de la ATP y acaba por los suelos deshidratado... en serio, que piense en la retirada y deje de arrastrarse por las canchas de tenis...


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (21 Ene 2015)

Dos tipos ; Valentino Rosi y Nadal, que se llevan la mano a la cara despues de tocarse el culo no merecen mi respeto :no:


----------



## MacGuyver (21 Ene 2015)

Vicent74 dijo:


> Dos tipos ; Valentino Rosi y Nadal, que s*e llevan la boca a la cara* despues de tocarse el culo no merecen mi respeto :no:



¿La boca no está ya en la cara?


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (21 Ene 2015)

MacGuyver dijo:


> ¿La boca no está ya en la cara?



Sí, sobre todo la tuya, cara-culo


----------



## tourmente (21 Ene 2015)

Vi el final del partido y no me enteré por qué Nadal celebró el triunfo como si hubiese ganado el torneo. ¿Qué pasó?. Vamos, que le ganó a Smyczek, que es medio veterano y apenas se le conoce por sus resultados.


----------



## Erich Weiss (21 Ene 2015)

Se deshidrató y tuvo calambres en el estómago. Es positivo que haya sacado este partido, pues por un día tonto podría haberse quedado fuera a las primeras de cambio. Nadal tendrá que mejorar su juego y estar mejor físicamente, tiene muy difícil ganar este torneo. 

Por lo demás, veo claro que volverá a ser el que fue. Es cuestión de tiempo y partidos.


----------



## tourmente (21 Ene 2015)

Curioso que haya tenido esos problemas físicos. Pero creo que sigue teniendo un cuadro bastante accesible, Sela en tercera ronda no le va a hacer nada a Nadal, no tiene con qué, si hubiese ganado Rosol sí (es un cañonero). En cuarta ronda solo le puede incomodar el sudafricano Anderson, porque si llega Gasquet es triunfo seguro, el francesito es un gran hijo de Nadal (13-0 en el cara a cara), en cuartos casi con seguridad se encuentre con Berdych, otro gran cliente de cama de Nadal, al que le ha ganado los últimos 17 partidos. 
Lo veo fácilmente metiéndose en semifinales.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (21 Ene 2015)

Apuesto que un tío tan cerdo como Nadal (Ass to mounth) defrauda a hacienda... ienso:


----------



## artemis (22 Ene 2015)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Se deshidrató y tuvo calambres en el estómago. Es positivo que haya sacado este partido, pues por un día tonto podría haberse quedado fuera a las primeras de cambio. Nadal tendrá que mejorar su juego y estar mejor físicamente, tiene muy difícil ganar este torneo.
> 
> Por lo demás, *veo claro que volverá a ser el que fue*. Es cuestión de tiempo y partidos.



jojojojo esto si que es un acto de fe y no lo de los cristianos y su Dios... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2015)

Un adiós demasiado prematuro para Federer

El suizo dejó escapar sus opciones de un quinto título en Melbourne tras caer tercera ronda ante Andreas Seppi (6-4, 7-6 [5], 4-6 y 7-6 [5]).


----------



## artemis (27 Ene 2015)

Jo jo jo jo nuevo ridículo del pasabolas... ya esta en la parte calle... a ver si aparecen el lameglandes del balear (hola erich y compañía)


----------



## artemis (22 Feb 2015)

Otro ridiculo mas de Nadal, ha perdido contra Fognini... haria bien de retirarse y no arrastrarse por las canchas de tenis el pasabolas


----------



## artemis (23 Feb 2015)

Vaya, todos los lameglandes del balear andan escondidos en su cuevas....


----------



## xilebo (7 May 2015)

Victoria de rafa nadal

El balear fulmina a Bolelli con un doble 6-2 y sella su pase para los cuartos de final del torneo madrileño

Sigue ofreciendo el tenista español inmejorables sensaciones en este Masters 1000 de Madrid deshaciéndose con mucha comodidad tanto ayer de Steve Johnson como hoy de Simone Bolelli.

Sin embargo, mañana el rival en los cuartos de final será ya de la máxima exigencia. Se trata de Grigor Dimitrov, que hoy ha vencido en su partido contra Stanislas Wawrinka.


----------



## tourmente (7 May 2015)

Bonito partido mañana contra Dimitrov. Creo que le va a ganar con relativa facilidad, juega como Federer, pero no es Federer. Quiero una final entre Nadal y Nishikori.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (7 May 2015)




----------



## Erich Weiss (7 May 2015)

Nivelazo el de hoy y el de ayer, si sigue así va a ser difícil pararlo. Bien, se le ve bien entonado para Roland Garros.


----------



## Erich Weiss (10 May 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Vaya, todos los lameglandes del balear andan escondidos en su cuevas....



Aquí un nadalista convencido, el cual dijo (en este mismo foro y este mismo año) que Nadal volvería a ser número uno del mundo.

Bien, de momento jugará su primera final Master Mil del año (Mutua Madrid Open) con Murray, jugador que le propinó un correctivo hace unos meses. Me adelanto media hora al comienzo del partido para decir que Nadal va a ganar, y con ello va a dar un golpe sobre la mesa.

Aquí estaré para recoger mi owned si es necesario. De momento, se ha cascado un par de partidos muy buenos ante rivales de entidad (Dimitrov y Berdych). Hoy le toca el turno al escocés.


::::


----------



## artemis (10 May 2015)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Aquí un nadalista convencido, el cual dijo (en este mismo foro y este mismo año) que Nadal volvería a ser número uno del mundo.
> 
> Bien, de momento jugará su primera final Master Mil del año (Mutua Madrid Open) con Murray, jugador que le propinó un correctivo hace unos meses. Me adelanto media hora al comienzo del partido para decir que Nadal va a ganar, y con ello va a dar un golpe sobre la mesa.
> 
> ...










---------- Post added 10-may-2015 at 19:12 ----------




Erich Weiss dijo:


> Aquí un nadalista convencido, el cual dijo (en este mismo foro y este mismo año) que Nadal volvería a ser número uno del mundo.
> 
> Bien, de momento jugará su primera final Master Mil del año (Mutua Madrid Open) con Murray, jugador que le propinó un correctivo hace unos meses. Me adelanto media hora al comienzo del partido para decir que Nadal va a ganar, y con ello va a dar un golpe sobre la mesa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Erich Weiss (10 May 2015)

Ante la paliza que le está dando Murray a Nadal, Artemis se va sacando la pililita de los pantalones para intentar azotarme con ella.


----------



## artemis (10 May 2015)

nuevo ridiculo del pasabolas...... cuenta la leyenda que una vez nadal subio a la red... si se preocupara mas en entrenar y no en irse de cena con el topo igual no haria tanto el ridiculo


----------



## Erich Weiss (10 May 2015)

Hombre, ha jugado la final de un Master Mil y ningún otro jugador tiene tantos torneos de este tipo, así es que un respetico.

Y recuerda: Nadal volverá a ser namber guan.


----------



## artemis (10 May 2015)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Hombre, ha jugado la final de un Master Mil y ningún otro jugador tiene tantos torneos de este tipo, así es que un respetico.
> 
> Y recuerda: Nadal volverá a ser namber guan.



siempre sera el pasabolas numero 1 del mundo... :Aplauso:


----------



## Erich Weiss (10 May 2015)

Pues ojo, hoy ha hecho más del doble de golpes ganadores que Murray, así es que deberías criticar el pasabolismo del escocés.


----------



## chomin (10 May 2015)

Un culé ganando en la meseta:


----------



## Narwhal (2 Ago 2015)

Justo cuando se han cumplido 10 años de su primera victoria en la final de Montecarlo,10 años de derrotar a un Federer nº 1 en Miami y 10 años de ganar a Agasi en la final de Montreal después de 43 años sin que un español ganase el mayor torneo de Canadá, *el mejor tenista de todos los tiempos* nos ha vuelto a regalar otra victoria más cuando ya no tenía que demostar nada a NADIE. Ya nos ha regalado demasiada gloria y ahí sigue. No hay palabras. Gracias se queda corto.

Edito: Ah!!! Y a los cainitas que le odian por no poder soportar que el MEJOR Y MÁS COMPLETO TENISTA DE TODOS LOS TIEMPOS sea un forofo madridista.....os decimos: "nos apiadamos de vosotros y por una vez os dejaremos escupir esta nueva lefada en vuestra cara. Ya habéis tragado demasiado". Pobres.....


----------



## Sonny (2 Ago 2015)

Narwhal dijo:


> Justo cuando se han cumplido 10 años de su primera victoria en la final de Montecarlo,10 años de derrotar a un Federer nº 1 en Miami y 10 años de ganar a Agasi en la final de Montreal después de 43 años sin que un español ganase el mayor torneo de Canadá, *el mejor tenista de todos los tiempos* nos ha vuelto a regalar otra victoria más cuando ya no tenía que demostar nada a NADIE. Ya nos ha regalado demasiada gloria y ahí sigue. No hay palabras. Gracias se queda corto.
> 
> Edito: Ah!!! Y a los cainitas que le odian por no poder soportar que el MEJOR Y MÁS COMPLETO TENISTA DE TODOS LOS TIEMPOS sea un forofo madridista.....os decimos: "nos apiadamos de vosotros y por una vez os dejaremos escupir esta nueva lefada en vuestra cara. Ya habéis tragado demasiado". Pobres.....



Ni el más forofo de Nadal puede decir que es el mejor de todos los tiempos sin quedar como un gilipollas.


----------



## Narwhal (2 Ago 2015)

Sonny dijo:


> Ni el más forofo de Nadal puede decir que es el mejor de todos los tiempos sin quedar como un gilipollas.



es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATP_World_Tour_Masters_1000

De nada gañán.Y esto con 29 añitos recién cumplidos sin contar las Davis o los Grand Slam.27 Masters Mil que son los torneos que ocupan la mayor parte del calendario.
Si no te estoy pidiendo que lo superes....... iguálamelo y tienes un tonto como lo eres tú pa toa la vida payo.


----------



## Sonny (2 Ago 2015)

Narwhal dijo:


> es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATP_World_Tour_Masters_1000
> 
> De nada gañán.Y esto con 29 añitos recién cumplidos sin contar las Davis o los Grand Slam.27 Masters Mil que son los torneos que ocupan la mayor parte del calendario.
> Si no te estoy pidiendo que lo superes....... iguálamelo y tienes un tonto como lo eres tú pa toa la vida payo.



Cómo que sin contar los Grand Slam? Si de tenis hablamos y buscamos al mejor, eso es precisamente lo que hay que contar.


----------



## Narwhal (2 Ago 2015)

Sonny dijo:


> Cómo que sin contar los Grand Slam? Si de tenis hablamos y buscamos al mejor, eso es precisamente lo que hay que contar.



Pues home, es en el único aspecto donde hay alguien más laureado que Nadal, pero a ese alguien le caen el sábado 34 castañas y tal. Creo que hay tiempo para cogerle por mucho que los cainitas de este país queráis enterrar a Nadal.


----------



## Sonny (2 Ago 2015)

Ni cainita ni pollas.
A mí me encanta Nadal, pero eso no me hace decir barbaridades.
Se puede decir que tiene opción de convertirse en el mejor de todos los tiempos, pero para eso tendrá que ganar más GS que nadie. Personalmente lo veo difícil.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Ago 2015)

Narwhal dijo:


> Pues home, es en el único aspecto donde hay alguien más laureado que Nadal, pero a ese alguien le caen el sábado 34 castañas y tal. Creo que hay tiempo para cogerle por mucho que los cainitas de este país queráis enterrar a Nadal.



a nadal le esta haciendo media españa vudu por los mierdacomentarios aquellos y no vuelve a ganar un gs


----------



## Narwhal (2 Ago 2015)

Sonny dijo:


> Ni cainita ni pollas.
> A mí me encanta Nadal, pero eso no me hace decir barbaridades.
> Se puede decir que tiene opción de convertirse en el mejor de todos los tiempos, pero *para eso tendrá que ganar más GS que nadie*. Personalmente lo veo difícil.



Claro que sí hombre, tú no cuentes haber ganado 8 veces seguidas el torneo de Montecarlo, torneo fundado en el siglo XIX y que siempre fue de los más prestigiosos...... Haber ganado todos los torneos master de Usa y Canadá..... La Copa Davis para tí tampoco cuenta???..... Tampoco cuenta para tí el balance en enfrentamientos entre Nadal y el que más GS tiene?
Nada, tienes razón, lo importante los GS, lo demás son pachangas. Lo que hay que leer hoyga.


----------



## Sonny (2 Ago 2015)

Narwhal dijo:


> Claro que sí hombre, tú no cuentes haber ganado 8 veces seguidas el torneo de Montecarlo, torneo fundado en el siglo XIX y que siempre fue de los más prestigiosos...... Haber ganado todos los torneos master de Usa y Canadá..... La Copa Davis para tí tampoco cuenta???..... Tampoco cuenta para tí el balance en enfrentamientos entre Nadal y el que más GS tiene?
> Nada, tienes razón, lo importante los GS, lo demás son pachangas. Lo que hay que leer hoyga.



Por supuesto, un GS son otra cosa, son lo que hacen grande a un tenista: torneos de dos semanas con partidos a 5 sets y con los mejores jugadores del mundo con el cuchillo entre los dientes.

Menuda chorrada que el Torneo de Montecarlo sea del siglo pasado. Ganarlo es exactamente igual de fácil o de difícil que ganar el Masters de Madrid.

En cuanto a la Davis, si no cuentas con otros buenos jugadores en tu país te comes los mocos. En la comparación más obvia, España ha tenido durante muchos años mucho mejor equipo que Suiza.


----------



## Narwhal (2 Ago 2015)

Sonny dijo:


> Por supuesto, un GS son otra cosa, son lo que hacen grande a un tenista: torneos de dos semanas con partidos a 5 sets y con los mejores jugadores del mundo con el cuchillo entre los dientes.
> 
> Menuda chorrada que el Torneo de Montecarlo sea del siglo pasado. Ganarlo es exactamente igual de fácil o de difícil que ganar el Masters de Madrid.
> 
> En cuanto a la Davis, si no cuentas con otros buenos jugadores en tu país te comes los mocos. En la comparación más obvia, España ha tenido durante muchos años mucho mejor equipo que Suiza.



De acuerdo, España tenía mejor equipo, entonces ¿por qué hablan de "mejores jugadores de la historia" todo el día en deportes colectivos?
Así que no te vale que Nadal tenga más títulos de master 1000, que arrase en victorias en sus enfrentamientos directos, la Davis tampoco te vale.....ok
Y qué me dices de los Juegos Olímpicos??? Nadal es campeón olímpico y Federer no lo es en individuales. Si miras en internet comprobarás que el suizo a lo que más valor da en su carrera es a sus medallas olímpicas y no ser campeón olímpico es su asignatura pendiente. Habría que explicarle que en el foro de Burbuja hay un tal Sonny que dice que bahhh, que ahí no van con el cuchillo como en los GS.


----------



## Erich Weiss (2 Ago 2015)

Yo creo que aquí se le está dando demasiada importancia a los títulos, sin tener en cuenta la época y las circunstancias. Lo que quiero decir es que de 17 GS (Federer) a 14 (Nadal) la diferencia es pequeña, esos tres títulos no marcan quién fue mejor o peor. Si es por calidad tenística, por talento puro, nadie se compara a Federer, es algo ridículo de discutir.

Sin embargo, Sampras ganós los mismos GS que Nadal, y ni de lejos tiene su calidad (además, nunca ganó uno de los grandes como es Roland Garros). Hay que tener presente el rival con el que coincides, y en este caso, Nadal, Federer y Djokovic han tenido la 'desgracia' de coincidir en el tiempo. Si tenemos en cuenta este punto importante, y lo analizamos, el serbio y el español siempre se han enfrentado al mejor Federer (cuando ellos llegaron, el suizo tenía 22-23 años). Sin embargo, Federer tuvo tres o cuatro años en los que sus rivales directos eran Safin o Roddick.

El gran ex-tenista McEnroe dijo una vez que para él no hay nadie como Nadal, porque es el que más ha ganado durante el tiempo en el que ha coincidido con los más grandes. De hecho, sus 14 GS han contado siempre con la presencia de sus rivales directos. Sin embargo, Federer jamás habría ganado R. Garros si no fuera por la temprana eliminación de Nadal, igual que Djokovic, a día de hoy, sigue sin haber ganado este torneo. También el español es el único en tener un oro olímpico.

Insisto, nadie juega con la clase de Federer y, desde mi punto de vista, nadie ha jugado al nivel del mejor Djokovic, pero Nadal se los ha comido con patatas más veces.

Cuando pasen los años, la gente dirá que el mejor tenista de la historia (Federer) nunca era favorito en las apuestas (sin importar la superficie) cuando se enfrentaba con Nadal. A ver cómo explicáis esto a las generaciones futuras.


----------



## artemis (2 Ago 2015)

entro veo al calvo seguir lamiendo glande dopado y me voy


----------



## Loco_Ivan (3 Ago 2015)

artemis dijo:


> entro veo al calvo seguir lamiendo glande dopado y me voy



Sigue zampando bollos y deja hablar a los que saben.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Ago 2015)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Yo creo que aquí se le está dando demasiada importancia a los títulos, sin tener en cuenta la época y las circunstancias. Lo que quiero decir es que de 17 GS (Federer) a 14 (Nadal) la diferencia es pequeña, esos tres títulos no marcan quién fue mejor o peor. Si es por calidad tenística, por talento puro, nadie se compara a Federer, es algo ridículo de discutir.
> 
> Sin embargo, Sampras ganós los mismos GS que Nadal, y ni de lejos tiene su calidad (además, nunca ganó uno de los grandes como es Roland Garros). Hay que tener presente el rival con el que coincides, y en este caso, Nadal, Federer y Djokovic han tenido la 'desgracia' de coincidir en el tiempo. Si tenemos en cuenta este punto importante, y lo analizamos, el serbio y el español siempre se han enfrentado al mejor Federer (cuando ellos llegaron, el suizo tenía 22-23 años). Sin embargo, Federer tuvo tres o cuatro años en los que sus rivales directos eran Safin o Roddick.
> 
> ...



Fin del hilo.


----------



## Narwhal (12 Ago 2015)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Fin del hilo.



Los cojones. Este hilo será eterno. Y Nadal que acaba de pasar a octavos con la grada llena cuando a la vez estaba jugando Monfils en la otra pista y Montreal apoya a los franceses por los cuatro costados. Sería curioso explicarles a los canadienses que sin embargo en España hay un grupo de burbus que debaten sobre "si tiene más o menos técnica" el mejor de la historia.
Y vuestro Federer en Suiza cogiendo amapolas.....


----------



## artemis (14 Sep 2015)

Esta noche si que se ha podido ver un gran partido de tenis, entre dos pedazo de jugadores que sabes que lo dan todos sin suplementos o que carente de ellos no hacen mas que perder y hacer el ridiculo







El Dios de algunos, ha resultado ser una farsa


----------



## Buster (14 Sep 2015)

De momento Nadal sigue teniendo más Grand Slams (14) que Djokovic, pero claro, eso sólo son frías estadísticas y hechos objetivos.


----------



## artemis (14 Sep 2015)

Buster dijo:


> De momento Nadal sigue teniendo más Grand Slams (14) que Djokovic, pero claro, eso sólo son frías estadísticas y hechos objetivos.



Todos sabemos como se han conseguido esos Grand Slams... y porque ahora no se consigue ninguno... siendo mas joven que Federer y de la misma edad de Djokovic... y es que con el pasaporte biologico es espectacular la caida de rendimiento de ciertos jugadores


----------



## Buster (14 Sep 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Todos sabemos como se han conseguido esos Grand Slams... y porque ahora no se consigue ninguno... siendo mas joven que Federer y de la misma edad de Djokovic... y es que con el pasaporte biologico es espectacular la caida de rendimiento de ciertos jugadores



Yo no lo sé y creo que las agencias de control anti-doping tampoco, pero seguro que tú nos lo vas a contar.


----------



## Narwhal (19 Nov 2015)

En semifinales después de derrotar a Murray. 
¿Dónde están la RATAS cainitas??? Me encanta vuestro olor a rencor y a bilis


----------



## Erich Weiss (19 Nov 2015)

Hombre, ten en cuenta que Nadal tiene que ganar. Si no gana (aunque caiga en semis contra Nole) será un fracaso y un ridículo, jeje. Sin embargo Nole perdió el otro día contra Federer y aquí nadie ha venido a decir que hizo el ridículo. Nadal sí lo hizo cuando cayó contra el suizo, a pesar de que lo hizo en su casa (Basilea), en pista rápida y en tres sets.

Y sobre el torneo actual, Rafa tiene muy difícil ganar, pues se enfrentará (casi con toda seguridad) al serbio en semifinales. De todas formas, es innegable la mejoría en su juego. Está bastante cerca de su mejor nivel y, si sigue progresando, será candidato a cualquier gran torneo. 

De momento, y pase lo que pase en semis, ha dado palizas a Wawrinka (4º) y a Murray (2º). Además, jugando a un nivel muy alto y con una agresividad nunca vista. No sé cómo aún hay gente que lo llama pasabolas. Mí no entender.


----------



## artemis (19 Nov 2015)

jojojojojo mas dura sera la caida de los lameglandes... el calvo a la cabeza, experto cabeceador de ombligos masculinos



Erich Weiss dijo:


> Hombre, ten en cuenta que Nadal tiene que ganar. Si no gana (aunque caiga en semis contra Nole) será un fracaso y un ridículo, jeje. Sin embargo Nole perdió el otro día contra Federer y aquí nadie ha venido a decir que hizo el ridículo. Nadal sí lo hizo cuando cayó contra el suizo, a pesar de que lo hizo en su casa (Basilea), en pista rápida y en tres sets.



Aqui se viene arriba



Erich Weiss dijo:


> Y sobre el torneo actual, *Rafa tiene muy difícil ganar,* pues se enfrentará (casi con toda seguridad) al serbio en semifinales. De todas formas, es innegable la mejoría en su juego. Está bastante cerca de su mejor nivel y, si sigue progresando, será candidato a cualquier gran torneo.



Aqui se pone la venda antes de la herido para cuando tenga que recoger otro owned alegar su ya sabido ya lo dije yo



Erich Weiss dijo:


> De momento, y pase lo que pase en semis, ha dado palizas a Wawrinka (4º) y a Murray (2º). Además, jugando a un nivel muy alto y con una agresividad nunca vista. No sé cómo aún hay gente que lo llama pasabolas. Mí no entender.



Y aqui se viene arriba otra vez como buen bipolar... a parte de demostrar no tener ni puta idea de tenis al negar la mayor


----------



## DIGITVS (19 Nov 2015)

Madre mía Artemis como le de por ganar el Masters :XX:


----------



## artemis (19 Nov 2015)

DIGITVS dijo:


> Madre mía Artemis como le de por ganar el Masters :XX:



Pues me reiria de todos los voskitas que lo celebrarais, sois como los pateticos madridistas que solo celebran ganar un partido al barça y no ganar nada en toda la temporada...


----------



## Erich Weiss (19 Nov 2015)

Artemis no soporta que Rafita sea el segundo jugador con más grandes torneos de la historia del tenis, y menos todavía que de cada tres partidos, le gane dos al mejor jugador de todos los tiempos.


----------



## artemis (19 Nov 2015)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Artemis no soporta que Rafita sea el segundo jugador con más grandes torneos de la historia del tenis, y menos todavía que de cada tres partidos, le gane dos al mejor jugador de todos los tiempos.



Karembeu fue el jugador con más títulos un año... asi que imaginate

el pasabolas esta muy lejos de los mejores cinco tenistas de la historia... ha tenido la suerte de pillar una época muy mala a nivel tenistico....


----------



## socrates99 (20 Nov 2015)

...solo ha tenido al mejor tenista de la historia en frente...


----------



## Erich Weiss (20 Nov 2015)

artemis dijo:


> el pasabolas esta muy lejos de los mejores cinco tenistas de la historia... ha tenido la suerte de pillar una época muy mala a nivel tenistico....



Entonces Federer y Nole han contado con la misma suerte, ¿no?


----------



## chaber (20 Nov 2015)

Hay épocas y épocas, ves lo que eran los jugadores top a finales de los 90, principios de los 2000 (la era post Sampras) da risa: Moyá, Kafelnikov, Safin, Ferrero, Ivanísevic, Kuerten, Hewitt, Muster, Enqvist...


----------



## Erich Weiss (21 Nov 2015)

Artemis se estará sacando el minipene del bolsillo, pues ya pierde 0-3. La verdad es que no lo entiendo, el serbio ha empezado jugando muy bien (como de costumbre, pero lleva dos partidos bastante flojos) y Rafa apenas está corriendo. En el primer juego no ha ido ni a por bolas a las que habría llegado con cierta facilidad.

Espero que no tenga un muro mental con Nole, porque sería la leche.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2015 at 15:51 ----------

Horrible primer set (6-3 para Nole). Partido aburrido, puntos muy cortos y un solo break que le ha dado el set al serbio. Rafa no corre y Nole tampoco, un desastre.

Por otro lado, y no lo digo tanto por este partido sino por el siguiente, no tiene sentido el orden de juego. Federer está descansando desde el jueves por la tarde, mientras que su rival (Wawrinka) acabó su partido ayer por la noche.

Nole también ha tenido un día más de descanso que Rafa, pero es que Federer ha tenido día y medio más que el otro suizo.


----------



## Erich Weiss (21 Nov 2015)

Pues nada, victoria de Nole una vez más. Increíble lo que es el tenis, Rafa esta semana ha jugado el mejor torneo del año, y Nole el peor. Sin embargo, hoy el español ha jugado fatal, totalmente desaparecido, y el serbio, sin hacer gran cosa (20 errores no forzados) ha ganado.

Para mí, el claro favorito es el ganador de la otra semifinal. Federer está más fuerta que Nole, y diría que Wawrinka también, aunque a este último la cabeza le puede jugar malas pasadas.

Por cierto, ¿tan pocos aficionados al tenis hay en este foro? ¿Solo va a escribir la gordita de Artemis?


----------



## artemis (21 Nov 2015)

Un ridiculo mas del pasabolas... segun el calvo el peor Nole es capaz de ganar al mejor pasabolas del año... no hay mas que decir...bueno si, reirme de los lameglandes del balear :XX:

Calvo, mira todas las ratas como se han ido escondiendo y avergonzandose del pasabolas... muchos lameglandes del balear me han escrito mp's dandome la razon y diciendo que no volverian a este hilo

---------- Post added 21-nov-2015 at 16:54 ----------




Narwhal dijo:


> En semifinales después de derrotar a Murray.
> ¿Dónde están la RATAS cainitas??? Me encanta vuestro olor a rencor y a bilis





DIGITVS dijo:


> Madre mía Artemis como le de por ganar el Masters :XX:



Cito para que recojan sus OWNEDS, el calvo os indica el camino que se lo sabe de memoria :XX:


----------



## Erich Weiss (21 Nov 2015)

Cierto, y después de diez años, el serbio igual los partidos/derrotas contra Nadal: 23-23. Vaya, por algo será. 

¡Ay mi gordi, que siempre está ahí cuando más la necesito!

Por cierto, y ahora en serio: ¿por qué te llaman gordo? ¿Has puesto alguna vez una foto, o es una coña y eres un jodido fucker igual que yo? A mí es que me pareces entrañable...


----------



## artemis (21 Nov 2015)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Cierto, y después de diez años, el serbio igual los partidos/derrotas contra Nadal: 23-23. Vaya, por algo será.
> 
> ¡Ay mi gordi, que siempre está ahí cuando más la necesito!
> 
> Por cierto, y ahora en serio: ¿por qué te llaman gordo? ¿Has puesto alguna vez una foto, o es una coña y eres un jodido fucker igual que yo? A mí es que me pareces entrañable...



Me llaman gordo porque estoy delgado ::


----------



## Erich Weiss (21 Nov 2015)

¿Pero delgado en plan tísico? ¿Qué edad tienes? ¿De qué ciudad? Enga, mándame un privi y me cuentas, que esta amistad puede llegar muy lejos.


----------



## artemis (21 Nov 2015)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> ¿Pero delgado en plan tísico? ¿Qué edad tienes? ¿De qué ciudad? Enga, mándame un privi y me cuentas, que esta amistad puede llegar muy lejos.



yo no soy jimtonic... a mi polla no te acercaras calvo deprevado...::


----------



## Erich Weiss (21 Nov 2015)

artemis dijo:


> yo no soy jimtonic... a mi polla no te acercaras calvo deprevado...::



¿A tu qué?


----------



## artemis (21 Nov 2015)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> ¿A tu qué?



Oye... palma nadal, el madrid haciendo el ridiculo... jojojo esta noche que te toca mas? ser pasivo??


----------



## Erich Weiss (21 Nov 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Oye... palma nadal, el madrid haciendo el ridiculo... jojojo esta noche que te toca mas? ser pasivo??



Pues acabo de salir del jacuzzi y de la piscina climatizada, y esta noche tendré sexo sin pagar (algún día te explicaré lo que es).

¡Y, para colmo de mi suerte, no es española!


----------



## artemis (22 Nov 2015)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Pues acabo de salir del jacuzzi y de la piscina climatizada, y esta noche tendré sexo sin pagar (algún día te explicaré lo que es).
> 
> ¡Y, para colmo de mi suerte, no es española!




supongo que en la sauna que estabas ayer ni españolas ni mujeres.... jimtonic dice despechado que ahora te gustan los mandingos Senegal eses. ..


----------



## Narwhal (3 Ene 2016)

CAMPEÓN en Abu Dhabi derrotando a Raonic en dos sets.
Señores cainitas del foro que le odian por ser madridista hasta la médula, sigan disfrutando de sus raciones triples de zantac.


----------



## artemis (3 Ene 2016)

Narwhal dijo:


> CAMPEÓN en Abu Dhabi derrotando a Raonic en dos sets.
> Señores cainitas del foro que le odian por ser madridista hasta la médula, sigan disfrutando de sus raciones triples de zantac.



jojojojojo estos lameglandes salen a celebrar un triunfo de un partido de demostracion :XX::XX::XX::XX: a ver si el chiringuito contacta con la cibeles a ver a la gente bañandose :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Narwhal (6 Ene 2016)

artemis dijo:


> jojojojojo estos lameglandes salen a celebrar un triunfo de un partido de demostracion :XX::XX::XX::XX: a ver si el chiringuito contacta con la cibeles a ver a la gente bañandose :XX::XX::XX:



Estáis los patéticos como para criticar celebraciones en torneos menores :XX::XX::XX:

Y al igual que ahora en Doha, en ese torneo han estado los mejores.


----------



## Narwhal (17 Abr 2016)

Noveno título en Montecarlo. Que en realidad es el décimo porque en 2008 fue campeón en dobles. Y la gran satisfacción de seguir cerrando bocazas.


----------



## Erich Weiss (17 Abr 2016)

artemis dijo:


> Oye... palma nadal, el madrid haciendo el ridiculo... jojojo esta noche que te toca mas? ser pasivo??





:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Narwhal (13 Ago 2016)

Ha merecido la pena quedarse hasta estas horas para ver este PARTIDAZO. *Medalla de ORO* 
Dónde están los cainitas del foro??? Dónde están los que ya no daban un duro por él???? Dónde están esos ilustrados del "federéermejódelahitoria"???? PUES TOMAD OTRO ORO.


SIIIIIIII ORO


----------



## LADRIC (13 Ago 2016)

Artemis, gordocabron, jodete


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ago 2016)

que grande Rafa!!!!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ago 2016)

14 grand slam y dos medallas de oro en las olimpiadas y eso sin contar todos las copas Davis que ha ganado. Este tio es muy grande


----------



## 4motion (13 Ago 2016)

Muy grande rafa, aguantando a del potro, sin descansar, sin recuperarse, es grande este tío. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (13 Ago 2016)

jajajaja ja nuevo ridículo contra el 141 del mundo :XX:


----------



## Goodbye (14 Ago 2016)

Increíble Nadal. Ha luchado y ha dado todo lo que tenía en dobles e individuales y se trae un oro olímpico. El más grande. 




Enviado desde un dispositivo móvil


----------



## A Soul for the Devil (14 Ago 2016)

Nadal tiene corazón, increible el partido contra Del Potro, hubo un punto que lo ganó de manera mágica, pero nunca tendrán el corazón de Massu y Gonzales el 2004.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2016)

Es un super campeón,pero hay que reconocer que algunos jugadores tienen más facilidad para pegar a la pelota.Cuando se pone a pegar duro aguanta como mucho 4 o 5 golpes hasta que llega el fallo.

Por eso el destaca sobre tierra,donde los winners de los rivales son más manejables y el puede desgastar al rival a base de moverlo y top spin...en dura es mucho mas difícil para el.

PD: de todos modos hoy con Murray hubiese tenido 0 opciones


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ago 2016)

El chino fue listo,,justo cuando le temblaba el pulso se paso 15 minutos en el baño


----------



## Sir Connor (15 Ago 2016)

Nota dijo:


> 14 grand slam y dos medallas de oro en las olimpiadas y eso sin contar todos las copas Davis que ha ganado. Este tio es muy grande



Si lo tiene todo pijo facha a muerte y del Madrid


----------



## Narwhal (23 Ene 2017)

Ocho años tiene ya este hilo y quien nos lo iba a decir burbujistas: Nadal sigue en la brecha y en torneos que históricamente no se han dado bien a los españoles como el Open de Australia. Maravilloso que ya esté en cuartos. Sigamos disfrutando del mejor tenista de la historia.


----------



## alvysinger (23 Ene 2017)

No soy anti,pero reconozco que está teniendo suerte. No creo aunque quizás prolongue la racha un partido más, Raonic, es el vivo reflejo de un mueble. Primero el lechuguino alemán, hoy Clownfils.

Si gana al mueble, que puede pasar, Dimitrov está fuera de su alcance. A día de hoy, muy pocos ganarían al Búlgaro, Nadal no es uno de ellos.


----------



## Narwhal (25 Ene 2017)

Pues Nadal ya está en semifinales de Australia. Otro zas a los que le quieren enterrar. Y si, ahora viene una misión imposible. Pero que le quiten lo bailao. Semis del Grand Slam que peor se le ha dado siempre.


----------



## DIGITVS (27 Ene 2017)

alvysinger dijo:


> No soy anti,pero reconozco que está teniendo suerte. No creo aunque quizás prolongue la racha un partido más, Raonic, es el vivo reflejo de un mueble. Primero el lechuguino alemán, hoy Clownfils.
> 
> Si gana al mueble, que puede pasar, Dimitrov está fuera de su alcance. A día de hoy, muy pocos ganarían al Búlgaro, Nadal no es uno de ellos.



Di que pierde la final, por favor.


----------



## 4motion (27 Ene 2017)

Que grande ESTE TIO.

Final con Federer eso si el suizo estara descansado.


----------



## Narwhal (29 Ene 2017)

GRANDE Nadal en las victorias y en las derrotas. TREMENDO PARTIDAZO


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (29 Ene 2017)

18 Grand Slam.

Deal with it.


----------



## 4motion (29 Ene 2017)

Nunca pense que veria a ROGER hacerse un djokovic, es decir irse a cagar en mitad del partido mientras el contrario se enfria.

Rafa tampoco lo esperaba por eso esta de mala Hostia.


----------



## artemis (29 Ene 2017)

Jajajajaja que payaso sabiendo que ha perdido aún pide el ojo del Halcón... jajajajaja loser


----------



## 4motion (29 Ene 2017)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajaja que payaso sabiendo que ha perdido aún pide el ojo del Halcón... jajajajaja loser



Loser es quien se va cagar a mitad del partido para enfriar el ritmo al contrario.....................

¿te suena?


----------



## Chispeante (29 Ene 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Nunca pense que veria a ROGER hacerse un djokovic, es decir irse a cagar en mitad del partido mientras el contrario se enfria.
> 
> Rafa tampoco lo esperaba por eso esta de mala Hostia.



Si pero no. Roger llevaba como diez años sin ganarle una final de Gran S. a Rafa y encima iba perdiendo por dos juegos en el quinto ser. Lo normal era perder otra vez...y en cambio ha reaccionado de manera sublime. Olé sus huevos. Hay que reconocer su tenis y su valor.


----------



## artemis (29 Ene 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Loser es quien se va cagar a mitad del partido para enfriar el ritmo al contrario.....................
> 
> ¿te suena?



A llorar a Manacor jajajajajaja


----------



## 4motion (29 Ene 2017)

Chispeante dijo:


> Si pero no. Roger llevaba como diez años sin ganarle una final de Gran S. a Rafa y encima iba perdiendo por dos juegos en el quinto ser. Lo normal era perder otra vez...y en cambio ha reaccionado de manera sublime. Olé sus huevos. Hay que reconocer su tenis y su valor.



No te digo que no, pero eso que hoy hizo Roger ES MUY FEO, si lo hubiese hecho Djockovic o Nishikori les pondriamos a parir Y CON RAZON.

La cara de RAFA no es porque ha perdido, esta dolido con Roger y yo tambien lo estaria.


----------



## Narwhal (23 Abr 2017)

Décimo título en Montecarlo. Que en realidad en el undécimo porque fue campeón en dobles en 2008. A punto de cumplir 31 años y sigue cerrando bocazas. Tremendo.


----------



## Narwhal (13 May 2017)

En la final de otro master 1000 más después de derrotar a Djokovic.
*Nadal siempre vuelve*


----------



## Big_Lanister (11 Jun 2017)

Este hilo es el que tiene que estar arriba, y no el del patetico


----------



## artemis (11 Jun 2017)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Este hilo es el que tiene que estar arriba, y no el del patetico



hostia, uno los que lleva en la camiseta a los terroristas de qatar, deberias estas en tu cueva escondido...financias al terrorismo islamico... tus manos estan manchadas de la sangre de Ignacio Echavarria... si tuvieras dignidad, abririas la ventana de tu habitacion y volarias


----------



## Linthor (11 Jun 2017)

6-2 y 2-0 en el segundo set para Nadal. 

Wawrinka desesperado, no puede con el Rey de la Tierra.

Juegos en blanco para Nadal que va como una apisonadora en este segundo set.


----------



## Big_Lanister (11 Jun 2017)

artemis dijo:


> hostia, uno los que lleva en la camiseta a los terroristas de qatar, deberias estas en tu cueva escondido...financias al terrorismo islamico... tus manos estan manchadas de la sangre de Ignacio Echavarria... si tuvieras dignidad, abririas la ventana de tu habitacion y volarias



Eres mas lamentable que nico abad


----------



## artemis (11 Jun 2017)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Eres mas lamentable que nico abad



Yo he quitado el sonido porque no aguanto al lamepollas del pasabolas ese del nico, sois todos los antitenis (pro-nadal) igual que el... cuando te miras al espejo no te das asco? sinceramente


----------



## 4motion (11 Jun 2017)

Rafa es un PASAPELOTAS decian los IMBECILES.

Menuda leccion que esta dando.


----------



## artemis (11 Jun 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Rafa es un PASAPELOTAS decian los IMBECILES.
> 
> Menuda leccion que esta dando.



Menudo mongolito estas hecho.. acaso no esta haciendo de pasabolas? le has visto atacar la red constantemente??? tu no eres mas tonto porque seria superar las marcas establecidas en los niveles de subnormales...


----------



## LADRIC (11 Jun 2017)

artemis comiendo polla nadalita a pelito


----------



## 4motion (11 Jun 2017)

artemis dijo:


> Menudo mongolito estas hecho.. acaso no esta haciendo de pasabolas? le has visto atacar la red constantemente??? tu no eres mas tonto porque seria superar las marcas establecidas en los niveles de subnormales...



Esta haciendole comerse las BOLAS y tu te puedes comer las mias GAÑAN.


----------



## artemis (11 Jun 2017)

EL ADRI dijo:


> artemis comiendo polla nadalita a pelito





4motion dijo:


> Esta haciendole comerse las BOLAS y tu te puedes comer las mias GAÑAN.



Vaya dos maricones que solo estan pensando en comer pollas.. si vuestro mononeuronal cerebro funcionara ya os habriais mandado mp para quedar y dar rienda suelta a vuestros deseos, maricones


----------



## 4motion (11 Jun 2017)

Saluda al REY de Philippe-Chatrie IMBECIL.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (11 Jun 2017)

Está siendo una masacre.

Voy cogiendo sitio en mi cueva, pasabolismo is back.


----------



## Brigit (11 Jun 2017)

Dónde está el revés de Wawrinka que no lo veo?

Qué monstruo, Nadal.


----------



## 4motion (11 Jun 2017)

Masacre total.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (11 Jun 2017)

El bueno de Stan tiene cara de estar sufriendo una inspección de Hacienda. Da hasta penica.


----------



## Bestiaju (11 Jun 2017)

Por cierto ¿"Wawrinka" que mierda de nombre es? No parece muy suizo precisamente.

Y la gabachada que??? Siguen portandose como la escoria basurienta que siempre han sido???


----------



## 4motion (11 Jun 2017)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> El bueno de Stan tiene cara de estar sufriendo una inspección de Hacienda. Da hasta penica.



Pero STAN no era la raqueta que ha partido? ::


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (11 Jun 2017)

Como siga a este nivel, se viene otro Slam.


----------



## 4motion (11 Jun 2017)

Señores ESTO ES HISTORIA

---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 17:23 ----------

A wawrinka le esta haciendo PAPRIKA, que manera de repartir.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 17:24 ----------

SEÑORES que GRANDE DIOS.

Para vosotros GABACHOS jajajjaa

Y para el MARICON de ARTEMIS.


----------



## Linthor (11 Jun 2017)

Rey Nadal, Rey de la Copa de los Mosqueteros, con una raqueta como espada. 
10 Roland Garros. Leyenda viva Rafael Nadal. 







:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (11 Jun 2017)

Increíble. 10 putos Roland Garros...

Lo poco que me gusta su tenis pero qué puta bestia.


----------



## Chispeante (11 Jun 2017)

Nadal ya no es un deportista, es un mito. Malos para los antiespañoles. La duodécima del Madrid y el decimoquinto grande de Rafa en una semana.


----------



## Erich Weiss (11 Jun 2017)

artemis dijo:


> siempre sera el pasabolas numero 1 del mundo... :Aplauso:





Erich Weiss dijo:


> Nadal volverá a ser número uno del mundo.





artemis dijo:


> jojojojo esto si que es un acto de fe y no lo de los cristianos y su Dios... :XX::XX::XX:





artemis dijo:


> Federer gana la Davis y mientras nuestro pasabolas se hunde en la clasificación atp





artemis dijo:


> Nuevo año, mismo ridiculo de nuestro pasabolas numero 1...





Erich Weiss dijo:


> Nadal volverá a ser número uno. Artemis, guarda este comentario, no vas a tener cojones de ponerlo por aquí.
> 
> Jiji.
> 
> ...




Con el RG de hoy andarás escocido, pero el horror se acerca, ¿verdad?:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## calzonazos (11 Jun 2017)

Nadal hubiera luchado en los tercios viejos,los tenistas españoles que se follan a montons de jugadores en la temporada de tierra batida ejemplarizan eso, quintando a verdasco y feliciano

Tios que lo luchan todo, que te devuelven una puta bola mas y que son rocas mentalmente, ese es el jodido espiritu, no dar una bola por perdida


----------



## Buster (11 Jun 2017)

Nadal follándole la boca a artemis de nuevo.

:XX:


----------



## Le Truhan (11 Jun 2017)

Jodete artemis, disfruta de Nadal


----------



## Erich Weiss (11 Jun 2017)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> ...que sigo diciendo que Rafa ganará algún GS más, lo tengo más que claro.





artemis dijo:


> Si, el GS manacori... :XX:





artemis dijo:


> calvo has visto a Djokovic?





Erich Weiss dijo:


> ¿Y si deja de ganar a partir del año que viene? Todos los grandes (Federer, Nadal, Sampras, etc.) han estado imparables y de repente han dejado de ganar.
> 
> Aunque bueno, yo sigo a lo mío: *Nadal volverá a ganar un GS*.





artemis dijo:


> este hombre se arrastra ya por cualquier superficie... *es más fácil que Erich se haga heterosexual a que este gane un GS*...





Erich Weiss dijo:


> *Yo es que sigo diciendo que ganará un GS*





Erich Weiss dijo:


> *Hace unos meses dije que Nadal volvería a ganar un GS, y ahora admito apuestas.* Si no acierto, me rebajo a cenar con Artemis.





artemis dijo:


> *Lo de este tio ya roza el ridículo... que manera de arrastrarse menudo ojo tiene el calvo decía que había vuelto *:XX: y que Djokovic tenis que estar preocupado :XX:






Erich Weiss dijo:


> *Pillo sitio en hilo mítico, cuando Rafa vuelva a ganar vendré por aquí para que nos lamáis el ogt a los dos.*





artemis dijo:


> Joder, llevas diciendo que volvera a ganar mas de un año y no gana...





artemis dijo:


> *jojojojojo joder Erich, tienes demencia senil ya, dijiste que iba a ganar un GS... aun estamos esperando...*




:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X


----------



## Linthor (11 Jun 2017)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Jun 2017)

hoy Rafa se ha sacado la polla, se la ha meneado y se ha corrido en toda la pista.


----------



## Inferno (11 Jun 2017)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooodooooo hoy has hecho el puto ridiculo.


----------



## Brigit (11 Jun 2017)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> :X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X:X



Visto lo de hoy, no va a ser el último que gane. Estaba como una moto.


----------



## Lounge Bar (12 Jun 2017)

Nota dijo:


> hoy Rafa se ha sacado la polla, se la ha meneado y se ha corrido en toda la pista.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Jul 2017)

Ganar Wimbledon son palabras mayores,realmente no creo que pueda...lo que si tiene muy a tiro es terminar el año como numero 1,algo que ha conseguido poquitas veces.


----------



## tourmente (6 Jul 2017)

Taxi_Driver dijo:


> Va a ganar su tercer Wimbledon, y lo sabéis. Puto maquinón.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



Hay que seguir viendo. Tiene un cuadro bastante bueno. Ahora en tercera con una joven prometedor "jachanov" y en cuarta un veterano especialista, ninguno le debería dar problemas. 

Ya en cuartos solo un Cilic en estado de inconsciencia podría sacar a Rafa. En semis Murray sería una gran prueba (aunque Angry anda con ligeros problemas físicos).

En una final contra Nole o Federer no sería el favorito.

No hay que olvidar que Nadal en las últimas 4 temporadas (2014, 2015, 2016 y lo que llevamos de 2017) solo ha ganado 2 torneos ATP 250 menores fuera de la arcilla. Y de los últimos 19 GS fuera de R.G. solo ha ganado 1 (esto es, desde el lejano US Open 2010 ).


----------



## Narwhal (10 Sep 2017)

Señores del foro:
- Nadal es el mejor tenista *de la historia*


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (20 Nov 2018)

En 2018 sigue triunfando. Triple 11: Roland Garros, Montecarlo y Barcelona.

Rafa Nadal, campeón de Roland Garros por 11ª vez frente a Dominic Thiem


*¡Rafa Nadal, campeón! ¡11 Roland Garros!*

* Un excepcional Rafa Nadal gana su undécima final de Roland Garros sometiendo a Thiem para elevar a 17 sus coronas de Grand Slam
*

------------------------------------------

Nadie puede con Rafa Nadal en Montecarlo | Tenis

*Nadie puede con Rafa Nadal en Montecarlo*

Derrotó por 6-3 y 6-2 a Nishikori y sumó su undécimo título en Mónaco

------------------------------------------------

Nadal conquista su undécimo Godó | Deportes | EL PAÍS


*Nadal conquista su undécimo Godó*

El manacorí deja al griego Tsitsipas sin recursos (6-2 y 6-1) en la final más corta de la historia del torneo barcelonés (78 minutos). Suma su segundo trofeo del año y en breve encarará Madrid


----------



## Narwhal (24 Ene 2019)

Caballeros 10 años más tarde de la apertura de este hilo Nadal sigue siendo DIOS
Open de Australia 2019: Rafa Nadal atropella a Tsitsipas y está a una victoria del doblete en los cuatro 'Grand Slam' | Marca.com


----------



## Narwhal (19 May 2019)

Otro título a la saca
Un Rafa Nadal eterno doblega a Djokovic en Roma 



*Un Rafa Nadal eterno doblega a Djokovic en Roma*
*Masters Roma 2019 El español logró endosarle un 'rosco' al serbio pero acabó ganando en tres sets*





Rafa Nadal golpea la pelota durante el partido. EFE
In English*377*comentarios*Comentar*

Nadal - Djokovic: Estadísticas y narración juego a juego de la final
Djokovic pierde los papeles y rompe la raqueta al inicio del tercer set
Las mejores imágenes de la victoria de Nadal ante Djokovic en la final de Roma
Nadal: "Ganar esta copa 14 años después de la primera vez significa mucho"
Djokovic: "Nadal es el favorito número uno para ganar Roland Garros"

*Rafa Nadal* se ha impuesto en el Masters 1000 de Roma tras derrotar en tres sets (6-0, 4-6 y 6-1) al número uno del mundo, el serbio *Novak Dojkovic*. Es la*novena corona en el Foro Itálico del manacorí*, que estrena además su palmarés en 2019, lo que supone sin duda una *gran inyección de moral de cara a Roland Garros*.
Dice el refranero que todos los caminos conducen a Roma pero don Rafael Nadal Parera sabe perfectamente que *la ciudad eterna es sólo la última escala antes de aterrizar en París*. Eso, al fin y al cabo, es lo que hacen los 'extraterrestres', aterrizar cuando menos se les espera.
Y es que había quien dudaba de Rafa tras su *renqueante inicio de temporada en tierra batida*, ese jardín privado en el que ha cimentado su leyenda. Sus sucesivas *derrotas en Montecarlo, Barcelona y Madrid* habían encendido más de una alarma pero Nadal, tozudo como es él, *aseguraba a quien quisiera escucharle que se sentía bien y con confianza*, pese a mantener a cero su casillero de títulos.





El espectacular punto de Nadal ante Djokovic que arrasa en Italia
Su trayectoria en Roma ya invitaba al optimismo, sobre todo tras *su incontestable victoria frente al griego Tsitsipas*, 'verdugo' del mallorquín en Madrid, en semifinales, pero quedaba esa prueba del algodón llamada Novak Djokovic, *el único hombre que ha sido capaz de jugarle de tú a tú a Nadal en la deslizante arcilla*.
*Un rosco para la posteridad*
Rafa lo sabía y por eso no estaba dispuesto a hacer prisioneros en un partido que prometía emociones fuertes. La experiencia, que en este caso es más que un grado, dice que* 'Nole' siempre se levanta, así que hace falta rematarle varias veces*antes de que dé su brazo a torcer.
Quizás por eso, *Nadal salió en modo emperador de la tierra* -que por algo estaba en Roma- frente a un Djokovic más errático de lo normal que no lograba descifrar el variado juego del español. *Se trataba, más que nada, de romperle el ritmo al tenista balcánico con globos y bolas altas*, un plan que funcionó a la perfección en la primera y tercera manga.
Tan bien funcionó en el set inicial, que Rafa le endosó un 'rosco' a Djokovic, *el primero en los 54 encuentros disputados por ambos tenistas*. Djokovic no encajaba un 6-0 desde los cuartos de final de Roland Garros de 2017. *Entonces su 'verdugo' fue Dominic Thiem*.




> ATP Tour en Español




El rapapolvo hubiera sido una sentencia de muerte para cualquier tenista, pero hablamos del número 1 mundial, así que *'Nole' se remangó las mangas con la intención de plantar cara en el segundo acto*. Para muestra, el primer juego, que se apuntó en blanco con tres saques directos.
Nadal no se amilanó y siguió a lo suyo, *consciente de que este momento llegaría*. De hecho, dispuso de un 0-40 con 3-3 en el marcador pero Djokovic solventó la papeleta con* un servicio que le funcionó especialmente bien en este segundo set*.
*Dejadas estériles de 'Nole'*
Finalmente, el serbio igualaba la contienda al *aprovechar su segunda bola de 'break' de todo el partido*, gracias a un error no forzado de Rafa que *celebró el Foro Itálico romano, deseoso de una tercera batalla* entre los dos mejores tenistas del planeta.
El español, lejos de dar un paso atrás en el tercer set, retomó el plan inicial con pingües beneficios, entre otras cosas porque 'Nole' mostró poca cintura en momentos cruciales del partido. Ofuscado por un carrusel de dejadas poco productivas, *volvió a perder de vista las líneas, fallando más de la cuenta* ante un rival que no tiene puntos débiles en la tierra.




>







Tras este triunfo, Nadal además *suma su trigésimo cuarto Masters 1000, desempatando con 'Nole'*, que con su reciente título en Madrid le había alcanzado en la cabeza de la clasificación histórica de este segundo escalón del tenis mundial -Roger Federer es tercero con 28-.
Ahora el balance de partidos entre ambos jugadores sigue *favoreciendo al serbio por 28-26* pero Nadal se desquita en parte de sus dos últimas dolorosas derrotas en la final del Open de Australia y en las semifinales de Wimbledon. De hecho, *el último triunfo del español se había producido en este mismo torneo, en las semifinales del año pasado*.


----------



## Samael (20 May 2019)

nadal debería jugar con los zurdos en una categoría especial. es un tramposo ventajista que se mata a correr. un pasabolas. deberían banearte unos días para que recapacites
¿Sabías que los zurdos son mejores en deportes como futbol, boxeo, esgrima y tenis? | Revista Espejo


----------



## Samael (5 Jun 2019)

pasabolas ya tiene medio título en el bolsillo

Un grandísimo Rafa Nadal arrasa a Nishikori y ya está en semifinales de Roland Garros


----------



## Cormac (23 Jun 2019)




----------



## Szadek (23 Jun 2019)

Akita dijo:


> Y punto.
> 
> punto y pelota.



- Es el as del tenis, de ahí a decir que es Dios, dista un trecho.


----------



## Narwhal (12 Ago 2019)

Narwhal dijo:


> Campeón por tercera vez en Canadá. 8 títulos este año.



Eso fue hace 6 años. Ahora campeón por quinta vez


----------



## Loco_Ivan (12 Ago 2019)

Lo de este chaval es acojonante.

33 años, 18 grandes eslames y 35 masters 1000.

Quién lo iba a decir...


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (12 Ago 2019)

En 10 años veremos como sigue la cosa


----------



## cuatroC (11 Sep 2019)

Impresionante


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (11 Sep 2019)

19 Grand Slams

Aspira a ser el mejor deportista de toda la historia, no de España, sino del mundo.


----------



## blade72 (11 Sep 2019)

DUFFMANNN. dijo:


> 19 Grand Slams
> 
> Aspira a ser el mejor deportista de toda la historia, no de España, sino del mundo.



Al final competirá no con Federer si no con Michael Jordan como el mejor deportista de la historia.


----------



## HardwareFailure (11 Sep 2019)

De las pocas personas públicas que realmente admiro.


----------



## Narwhal (11 Oct 2020)

Akita dijo:


> Y punto.
> 
> punto y pelota.


----------



## Lake (11 Oct 2020)

Está claro que ha entrado en el Olimpo de los dioses con el 12+1 , allí donde las leyes de los hombres ya no tienen validez y se imponen las voluntades divinas , sobrehumanas como es la determinación de ese héroe .


----------



## Brigit (11 Oct 2020)

Nadal siempre dando alegrías. Un ejemplo... y no solo como deportista.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Oct 2020)

Estos son los hilos que hacen grande a burbuja, un forero recordado y querido ( qepd ) abre hilo hace 11 años y hoy lo actualizamos con todo motivo


----------



## mecaweto (11 Oct 2020)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Estos son los hilos que hacen grande a burbuja, un forero recordado y querido ( qepd ) abre hilo hace 11 años y hoy lo actualizamos con todo motivo



Perdona pero Akita era tía. Cuando se destapó el pastel fue a por tabaco y allí sigue.


----------



## Brigit (11 Oct 2020)

mecaweto dijo:


> Perdona pero Akita era tía. Cuando se destapó el pastel fue a por tabaco y allí sigue.



Se destapó...a medias. Yo no me creo que fuera una mujer. Por cierto, una pena que se fuera.


----------



## mecaweto (11 Oct 2020)

Brigit dijo:


> Se destapó...a medias. Yo no me creo que fuera una mujer. Por cierto, una pena que se fuera.



Es bueno creer en algo. Yo creo que voy a beber otra copa de vino alentejano.


----------



## Narwhal (17 Dic 2020)




----------



## Narwhal (25 Abr 2021)

Y vuelve a ganar. El reinado de Nadal parece no tener FIN


----------



## Big_Lanister (25 Abr 2021)

Alguien me puede decir desde que se creo este hilo, cuantos torneos ha ganado nadal? Joder tiene mas de 11 años el hilo


----------



## Narwhal (25 Abr 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Joder tiene mas de 11 años el hilo



Y los que le quedan


----------



## Ethan20 (9 Ene 2022)

Up

Por favor admins, mover el topic a coronavirus que me quiero echar unas risas


----------



## FOYETE (9 Ene 2022)

Era Dios y ahora está de los primeros en la lista de tironucables


----------



## eltonelero (9 Ene 2022)

Leyendo los primeros posts del hilo, jo que nostalgia, pensar que 12 años despues ibamos a verle mezclado en una distopía tiránica....


----------



## mecaweto (9 Ene 2022)

Hostias, hilo abierto por el forero Akita, desaparecid@ cuando otro forero descubrió que tenía vagina y menstruaba. Que recuerdos.


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Hostias, hilo abierto por el forero Akita, desaparecid@ cuando otro forero descubrió que tenía vagina y menstruaba. Que recuerdos.



Akita era un forero de puta madre...

Fué una pena que se marchara por un acoso...ha pasado demasiadas veces ya


----------



## mecaweto (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Akita era un forero de puta madre...
> 
> Fué una pena que se marchara por un acoso...ha pasado demasiadas veces ya



Acoso? Descubrieron que era una charo probablemente tortillera haciendose pasar por un tipo duro. Balbuceó en el hilo y se despidió a la francesa. Fue una derroición total.


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Acoso? Descubrieron que era una charo probablemente tortillera haciendose pasar por un tipo duro. Balbuceó en el hilo y se despidió a la francesa. Fue una derroición total.



Acoso sí...y aunque fuera asi ¿qué razón había para hacerlo? pues ninguna, porque hombres o mujeres aqui todos somos anonimos y no hay ni motivos ni razones para acosar e investigar a nadie


----------



## mecaweto (10 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Acoso sí...y aunque fuera asi ¿qué razón había para hacerlo? pues ninguna, porque hombres o mujeres aqui todos somos anonimos y no hay ni motivos ni razones para acosar e investigar a nadie



Ni se ni me importa porque andaba reñido con el Pato. Simplemente se puso gallito un rato negando y luego saltó por la ventana. Que dios le tenga en su gloria.


----------



## Narwhal (30 Ene 2022)

Este hilo se abrió el día que ganó su primer Open de Australia. Hace 13 años. Hoy vuelve a ganar en Melbourne.


----------

